#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-09
<vubuntor078> Alo có anh em nào cài dc Unikey for win trong wine - U 11.4 ko
<vubuntor992> anh chị em cho mình hỏi xíu được ko ạ
<trungduca8vn> Một số thành phần vẫn còn đang say chẹp
<trungduca8vn> @992 bạn cứ hỏi đại đi nhỡ đâu mình answer dc cho bạn
<trungduca8vn> :)
<vubuntor992> mình cài Ubuntu song song với winXP mà sao bên win thì mouse dùng đc còn Ubuntu lại ko dùng đc
<trungduca8vn> hở
<trungduca8vn> bệnh lạ
<trungduca8vn> bạn dùng mouse j thế
<trungduca8vn> USB hay PS2
<trungduca8vn> tháo ra cắm lại rồi restart U đi
<vubuntor992> mouse laptop :D
<trungduca8vn> à
<trungduca8vn> cái này thì nan y
<trungduca8vn> thiếu driver rùi
<trungduca8vn> bạn dùng lap j thế
<nobawk> vubuntor992: mouse hay touchpad?
<vubuntor992> Lenovo
<vubuntor992> touchpad ạ
<trungduca8vn> Think pad hay Idepad thế
<vubuntor992> think pad bạn à
<trungduca8vn> T400 hay T410
<trungduca8vn> mình chạy X60 nó ko sao
<trungduca8vn> chắc bạn dùng đời mới quá rùi
<vubuntor992> T430
<trungduca8vn> hì hì
<trungduca8vn> hàng mới quá
<trungduca8vn> http://www.linuxine.com/2008/06/how-to-disable-touchpad-in-ubuntu.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to disable/enable touchpad in Ubuntu (at www.linuxine.com)
<trungduca8vn> Thủ cái này em
<trungduca8vn> có ai chạy dc uniky trong wine ko
<trungduca8vn> unikey
<trungduca8vn> có ai test dc hộ mình uniky for win có chạy dc 11.4 ko
<n2i> trungduca8vn: ông lần trước cài unikey trên wine đây há? :3
<trungduca8vn> :p
<trungduca8vn> lần này chạy nó ko cho chạy
<trungduca8vn> khổ thế
<trungduca8vn> hôm qua off có ông nào bảo mình cài vào kiểu đó
<trungduca8vn> mà cài vào chả thấy chạy
<C4NoC> ra?nh hay sao ma` cai` unikey
<trungduca8vn> thì nó support cho MS Office mà
<trungduca8vn> Dùng Ibus đánh vô toàn bị chuyển thành ??????
<C4NoC> lai con M$ cu?a no+. nua chu
<trungduca8vn> uầy cứ j ngon thì dùng chứ
<trungduca8vn> :p
<Stanley|00way> trungduca8vn: chào bác, đã dùng ubuntu, sao bác không dùng libre office ấy?
<trungduca8vn> nền UBUNTU 11 bỏ cái Empathy và Evolution đi
<trungduca8vn> chạy tít mắt
<trungduca8vn> dùng MS Office đồ họa + hình ảnh ngon hơn
<trungduca8vn> nền ubuntu nhẹ hơn
<trungduca8vn> ko chê đâu nhưng libra nó ko đáp ứng dc
<trungduca8vn> mình gỡ chỉ để lại libra draw thui
<Stanley|00way> trungduca8vn: ubuntu + wine + mS office chắc nặng hơn MS window + ms office á
<C4NoC> ngon khi moc
 * C4NoC xai Libre cha thay che cai gi
<C4NoC> xai co`n ko het
<C4NoC> trungduca8vn: the co bo $ mua Licence ko ma` ngon?
<trungduca8vn> uầy tớ bán Microsoft mờ
<trungduca8vn> :)
<n2i> lủi thôi :3
<C4NoC> the thi` mua luon Windoof ma` xa`i
<trungduca8vn> đã bảo nền ubuntu ko nó nhẹ
<trungduca8vn> mình cần j biết ubuntu hay Win
<trungduca8vn> cứ cái nào đáp ứng dc là phang thui
<trungduca8vn> bt cty vẫn sài win mà
<trungduca8vn> vì ubuntu mà cái pidgin với thunderbird
<trungduca8vn> chạy nuột kinh
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor807> trungduca8vn: ông anh này hôm qua mang con thinkpad phải không?
<trungduca8vn> hì uh
<trungduca8vn> :p
<vubuntor807> ngồi bắn UT cái màn nhỏ vãi đạn
<vubuntor807> =))
<trungduca8vn> hờ may mà ko giật
 * vubuntor807 đã biểu bắn máy bàn mà kiếm tiền
<trungduca8vn> màn 12"
<vubuntor807> ;))
<trungduca8vn> :p
<trungduca8vn> :D
<n2i> hôm qua ai thắng?
<kid__> dâm và dê
<n2i> :-/
<kid__> trungduca8vn: /me ngồi cạnh đó
<kid__> nhớ hem?
<trungduca8vn> rồi
<trungduca8vn> cái ông đeo kính kêu mình chuyển sang bắn máy bàn
<trungduca8vn> ngồi beenphair đó
<trungduca8vn> đúng hok
<trungduca8vn> :D
<trungduca8vn> ờ mà ai chỉ cái
<trungduca8vn> host server UTtreen CenOS nhỉ
<n2i> kid__: là ai ta?
 * kid__ hem đeo kính;))
<trungduca8vn> mình cài phát
<trungduca8vn> server Hn cho ping 10
<trungduca8vn> bắn cho oách
<trungduca8vn> hic thế chắc nhầm với ông bên ... tay trái
<trungduca8vn> :D
 * kid__ ngồi cạnh
<kid__> bên phải;
<trungduca8vn> thì đó
<trungduca8vn> bảo bên phải mà
<trungduca8vn> :p
<trungduca8vn> chắc nhầm là có đeo kính thui
<trungduca8vn> :p
<n2i> chắc 2 ông nhầm nhau :3
<trungduca8vn> hoomqua mình nhớ có mấy em Hàn Quốc Trung Quóc j đó
<trungduca8vn> sau ko bik lặn đâu nhỉ
<n2i> @@
<kid__> trungduca8vn: nước ngoài à
 * kid__ thấy nói tiếng Việt hoành thế cơ mà
<trungduca8vn> uh
<trungduca8vn> nhìn mặt rõ thế còn j
<trungduca8vn> chắc là China
<trungduca8vn> server UT có cần mở cổng trên router ko nhỉ
<trungduca8vn> mình thấy nó sài port 27960
<_Tux_> trungduca8vn: nếu là server Internet thì cần
<_Tux_> còn trong LAN thì không cần ạ :D
<trungduca8vn> thì đang fix Internet mà
<trungduca8vn> :D
<trungduca8vn> cài lên Server òi
<trungduca8vn> đọc thấy nó fix sh start server.cfg
<trungduca8vn> mà chả thấy nó nói j đến địa chỉ net với port
<_Tux_> trungduca8vn: trang chủ có nó có mấy cái guide mà
<trungduca8vn> đang ngồi cty chỉ dám SSH
<trungduca8vn> :p
<trungduca8vn> ko dám VNC
<vubuntor981> ai online cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor981> minh cai puppy linux tren laptop presario cq40 nhung khong nhan duoc am thanh
<vubuntor981> ai biet chi minh cai
<_Tux_> vubuntor981: lspci | grep -i Audio
<_Tux_> nếu hiện ra cái gì đó tức là nhận card âm thanh rồi
<_Tux_> dùng alsamixer
<_Tux_> chỉnh xem có cái nào bị mute không
<vubuntor981> minh khong thay co cai nao mute
<vubuntor981> nhung ma mai chang thay am thanh gi
<_Tux_> vubuntor981: nói chung đầu tiên là thế
<_Tux_> sau đó Google
<_Tux_> vubuntor981: phải xem nó nhận card chưa đã
<vubuntor981> dung lenh cua? ban thay no bao nhan card roi
<vietred> help /me
<vietred> tu nhien khoi dong lai cai unity cua minh no ko chiu chay nua
<vietred> moi ngu trua day gap qua nay >.<
<vietred> dang phai dung finch de chat, cac ban thong cam
<vubuntor344>  các anh cho em hỏi có bản ubuntu server 11.04 không anh
<vubuntor344> nếu có cho em xin link vs
<vubuntor344> em search nhưng chỉ có cd thôi
<vietred> vubuntor334: vao trang chu cua ubuntu ay, co tab download, keo xuong ben duoi thay cho chon server
<vubuntor344> nhưng chỉ thấy ban cd thôi mà
<vubuntor344> em muốn dvd cơ
<trungduca8vn> bản đó về install có chỗ chọn mà
<vubuntor344> nếu có bản ấy
<vietred> dvd server hinh nhu ubuntu ko lam thi phai
<vietred> làm sao mà unity tự nhiên lại không tự khởi động được nhỉ? :-/
<vietred> mình cài eclipse vào rồi log out, log in lại thấy unity không tự khởi động được nữa
<vietred> mất luôn unity trong danh sách startup apps :|
 * vubuntor880 cac anh cho em hoi lam sao mo hieu ung compiz trong ubuntu 11.04 duoc vay
<vubuntor880> o 10.10 em con biet duong mo nhung qua 11.04 thi chiu hix hix
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor880: mình khuyên bạn là hiện thời không nên dùng compiz trên 11.04
<ducgiang_8888> nó vẫn còn nhiều cái chưa tương thích với unity
<ducgiang_8888> rất dễ làm hỏng desktop của bạn
<vubuntor880> ducgiang_8888: co nghia la an chay vai bua ha anh:(
<ducgiang_8888> um
<ducgiang_8888> mình cũng thử dùng òi
<vubuntor880> biet ji khong up len 11.04
<ducgiang_8888> nhưng cuối cùng là phải reset unity
<vubuntor880> gio dang su dung classic
<vubuntor880> thay xau hon ca 10.10:(
<ducgiang_8888> chắc phải đợi đến bản 11.10 mới dùng ổn định được
<vubuntor996> co ai ko?
<vubuntor996> cho tui hoi chut
<vubuntor996> sao tai ban? ubun ve roi sao ko cai dat dc nhi?
<n2i> Không cài đc nghĩa là sao?
<n2i> tải về rồi đúp chuột vào là cài thôi mà :#
<vubuntor996> hic
<vubuntor996> minh tai ve no ra cai .iso
<vubuntor996> kick dzo co chay dc dau
<n2i> rồi?
<n2i> :P
<n2i> ủa, đúp chuột vào, tính cài kiểu đó thật sao?
<vubuntor996> vay cai kieu nao?
<vubuntor996> phai ghi ra dia ah
<n2i> cài kiểu windows: cổ điển nhất là ghi ra đĩa rồi cài
<n2i> không thì dễ hơn: cài từ usb
<vubuntor996> hic
<n2i> 2 cái đơn giản nhất
<vubuntor996> cai tu usb the nao
<n2i> ai cũng biết là cài từ usb nó ưu điểm hơn rồi
<n2i> .g install ubuntu from usb flash
<bkphenny> n2i: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bksupybot> Title: Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> đấy, help của ubuntu đó
<n2i> không thì xài cái này
<n2i> .g usb universal installer homepage
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bksupybot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<n2i> đó cậu, có hình hướng dẫn làm từng bước: rất ngon :3
<n2i> nhớ là tạo đc usb boot rồi thì cần phải tham khảo cách cài như thế nào nữa nhé
<n2i> chứ không phân vùng lung tung, nát hdd lại biểu là Ubuntu dở hơi :#
<vubuntor996> :D
<vubuntor996> thank
<vubuntor996> minh an com day
<vubuntor996> lat nua nghich thu xem
<n2i> trên forum có bài hướng dẫn cài 10.10 đó
 * n2i thấy nó khá giống 11.04
<n2i> ngay chỗ dòng thông báo, chạy chạy đó, nên tham khảo cho kỹ nhé!
<vubuntor996> ubuntu-11.04-beta2-alternate-i386
<vubuntor996> ban nay dung ngon hon ha ban
<n2i> có bản chính thức rồi mà
<vubuntor996> sac
<vubuntor996> the lam sao bay gio
<n2i> nhưng không nên tải bản alternate
<vubuntor996> down lai a
<n2i> tải bản mới :3
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor996> oc
<n2i> mạng lởm lắm sao?
<n2i> hơn nữa cậu tải phải bản alternate rồi
<n2i> nên tải lại bản khác đi
<n2i> bản đc recommend ấy
<n2i> <desktop>
<vubuntor996> ok
<vubuntor996> dang tai roi
<vubuntor996> chac 1 h nua moi xong
<vubuntor996> D
<n2i> :p
<n2i> mạng lởm vậy sao?
<vubuntor205> xin chao
<vubuntor205> Có ai bên đó k ạ
<Stanley|00way> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor083> co ai không
<vubuntor083> có ai không thế
<vubuntor130> co
<vubuntor083> chào cậu
<vubuntor083> bạn cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor083> mình cài cái Pidgin chat IRC mà không được
<vubuntor083> bạn hướng dẫn cho mình với
<vubuntor083> :D
<tuanht> alo, có ai biết tựa game nhập vai online free nào chơi đc trên linux ko, nhớ có 1 cái mà ko nhớ tên
<tuanht> à thôi khỏi nhớ rồi, là Savage 2
<vubuntor632> chao anh chi
<n2i> Chị Anh Chào! :3
<vubuntor632> haha
<vubuntor632> da em co cai Ubuntu11, ma sao khi em vo Zing no bao loi nay
<vubuntor632> Additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page
<vubuntor632> da, e khong biet la sao
<vubuntor632> khi no bao "install manual"
<n2i> đã có flash plugin đâu mà
<n2i> kể cả windows cũng thế mà
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> cài cái đó vào nhá, ngon hết :D
<vubuntor632> da, e cam on Chi Anh
<vubuntor130> ban nao hoi chat IRC dau roi
<vubuntor928> Ai cho hỏi sao bây giờ mình dùng lệnh: $irc -c "irc.freenode.net" mà ko kết nối đc tới đây nữa nhỉ?
<trungduca8vn> Tinh thần chung là con 11.4 khởi động ngaỳ càng thảm
 * kid__ rip
<kid__> trungduca8vn: /me vừa add friend đoá
<kid__> trungduca8vn:  để hibernate đe
<trungduca8vn> add friend ở đâu
<trungduca8vn> à ubuntu có cái kiểu
<trungduca8vn> dọn dẹp hệ thống ko
<trungduca8vn> có nhưngx file cache chăngr hạn
<trungduca8vn> mình muốn dẹp cho nó nhẹ
<OBS1> có
<OBS1> nhưng cũng chẳng cần đâu
<trungduca8vn> mình thấy sao nó khởi đôngj ngày cangf ì ạch
<OBS1> linux ko sinh ra nhiều "rác" như wd
<OBS1> bạn xem ứng dụng nào ko cần thiết thì ko cho nó kđ cùng hệ thống
<OBS1> như mình thì tắt hết :0  để lại mỗi cái power manager
<trungduca8vn> tắt hết thế
<OBS1> @trungduca8vn: bạn dùng beta 11.04 à :!
<trungduca8vn> nó có ảnh hưởng j ko
<trungduca8vn> hì
<trungduca8vn> đungs rồi
<OBS1> tớ tắt hết có sao đâu, chỉ là các ứng dụng chạy kèm thôi mà
<trungduca8vn> để tớ theo
<trungduca8vn> tắt sạch
<OBS1> như trước kia tớ dùng wđ cũng tắt hết đê lại mỗi cái antivirus thôi
<OBS1> mà 11.04 là beta mà :)
<trungduca8vn> thì kết nên mới cài
<trungduca8vn> :p
<trungduca8vn> giao dienj nó cũng khá
<_Tux_> trungduca8vn: kệ nó đi
<_Tux_> mấy cái config nhìn rác thôi
<_Tux_> chứ làm gì đến mức gây chậm kiểu windows đâu
<_Tux_> thích thì anh mò vô ~/ mà xóa
<_Tux_> hoặc .config rất nhiều
<trungduca8vn> thấy hồi đầu mỗi khi log vào mất 10 15 giây
<_Tux_> gconf-editor nữa
<trungduca8vn> bây giờ mất hơn 1 phút
<_Tux_> trungduca8vn: quá trình khởi động
<_Tux_> hay sau khi logon hả anh
<OBS1> mình khởi dọng 15s. login mất 10s :)
<trungduca8vn> sau khi log on
<trungduca8vn> chứ khởi động nhanh
<trungduca8vn> chả sao cả
<trungduca8vn> lúc nãy logon vào classic
<trungduca8vn> xong out quay về chuẩn
<trungduca8vn> nó còn toạch luôn
<kid__> trungduca8vn: fb
<trungduca8vn> af ok
<trungduca8vn> để anh vào
<trungduca8vn> Ruồi Trâu đó hả
<_Tux_> trungduca8vn: anh xem mình khởi động những cái gì
<_Tux_> chứ logon không
<_Tux_> thì nó chỉ khởi động đống start program
<_Tux_> và cùng lắm là mấy services kiểu samba (nhưng nhớ là nó được khởi động trước rồi thì phải)
<trungduca8vn> chắc mai kiếm USb cài quả 10.10
 * kid__ cũng mất hơn phút
<kid__> trungduca8vn: yep
<_Tux_> trungduca8vn: 10.04.2 đi anh :)
<trungduca8vn> thế tý anh bỏ bớt rồi check lại thử xem
<trungduca8vn> hì mai kiếm USB boot đã
<_Tux_> trungduca8vn: HDD boot cho chơi anh ạ :D
<trungduca8vn> giờ ko có
<kid__> _Tux_: tối nay UT tiếp á?
<trungduca8vn> à
<_Tux_> kid__: 10h rồi đấy
<trungduca8vn> lại UT
<_Tux_> ae vô đê
 * _Tux_ đi join
<trungduca8vn> sangsnay đang host dở cái Server mà toạch
<trungduca8vn> ko bik làm thế nào tiếp
<trungduca8vn> cài xong anh em HN băngs Ping 1
<trungduca8vn> mà vào cái UT cuar Ubuntu VN bằng cái n ào
<kid__> ducgiang_8888: đến giờ UT kìa anh;))
<ducgiang_8888> kid__: ờ ờ
<_Tux_> kid__: trungduca8vn vô đi các bác :D
<ducgiang_8888> h vô liền'
<trungduca8vn> nhưng địa chỉ ubuntu vn vào ntn
<trungduca8vn> hôm nọ cái đoạn giới thiệu
<trungduca8vn> anh đang sửa control
<trungduca8vn> :p
<kid__> mq-game.home-ip.com
<OBS1> UT dau vapo voi :)
<kid__> chả biết .com hay .net
<_Tux_>  /j #vnut đi anhe
<vubuntor083> có ai biết hcegroup không
<vubuntor083> lâu không vào
<vubuntor083> giờ không được
<trungduca8vn> hic
<codai2810> hic
<trungduca8vn> chả bik server nào lun
<trungduca8vn> vô nhìn cái list server loạn cả lên
<trungduca8vn> chả bik vô cái nào
<ducgiang_8888> kid__: cho mình lại cái tên sever đi
<ducgiang_8888> híc
<ducgiang_8888> chưa vô được
<kid__> :d
<kid__> anh /j #vnut đi:D
<kid__> không kéo được cửa sổ gõ lệnh xuống ạ?
<kid__> ducgiang_8888:
<ducgiang_8888> híc
<ducgiang_8888> chả hiểu sao ko kéo được
<ducgiang_8888> nên sang win chơi òi
<ducgiang_8888> nhưng bên đây thì ko nhớ tên sever
<ducgiang_8888> kid__: cho lại đi
<vubuntor274> Mọi ng cho mình hỏi mình cài filezilla bị lỗi này là sao?
<vubuntor274> Could not find the resource files for FileZilla, closing FileZilla. You can set the data directory of FileZilla using the '--datadir <custompath>' commandline option or by setting the FZ_DATADIR environment variable.
<kid__> ducgiang_8888:
<kid__> lỗi rõ vậy mà
<kid__> cài đặt lại cái thư mục của nó@@
 * kid__ hem dùng filezilla
<vubuntor274> :-/
<vubuntor274> chỉ mình cách làm với, mình mới dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor274> :(
<kid__> hic
<kid__> chờ tẹo vậy
<vubuntor274> okie
<vubuntor274> ;;)
<kid__> vubuntor274: /me hem biết sửa nó như  nào ở Ubuntu:/
<kid__> bạn chịu khó reinstall nó coi
<vubuntor274> gdf
<vubuntor274> kid__: đc chưa bạn ơi?
<vubuntu274> kid__: Ban Æ¡i
<vubuntu274> Mình vừa bị out
<vubuntu274> :(
<The_legend_kille> :P
<vubuntu274> Các bạn giúp mình đến đâu rồi vậy?
<The_legend_kille> bạn bị sao vậy?
<The_legend_kille> =-O
<vubuntu274> Mình cài filezilla bị lỗi
<vubuntu274> Could not find the resource files for FileZilla, closing FileZilla. You can set the data directory of FileZilla using the '--datadir <custompath>' commandline option or by setting the FZ_DATADIR environment variable.
<The_legend_kille> lên trang FileZilla download bản cho Linux
<The_legend_kille> rồi
<The_legend_kille> vô thư mục bin trong FileZilla rồi chạy
<vubuntu274> Mình dùng lệnh: sudo apt-get install filezilla
<vubuntu274> Thử gỡ ra cài lại mấy lần rồi đều ko đc
<vubuntu274> :(
<kid__> thử dùng ubuntu software center coi
<vubuntu274> kid__: uhm
<vubuntu274> kid__: vẫn bị lỗi đó bạn ơi
<vubuntu274> :-s
<kid__> thế làm theo ban gì ở trên đi
<kid__> < The_legend_kille> lên trang FileZilla download bản cho Linux
<kid__> 22:40 < The_legend_kille> rồi
<kid__> 22:40 < The_legend_kille> vô thư mục bin trong FileZilla rồi chạy
<vubuntu274> kid__: FileZilla_3.3.4.1_x86_64-linux-gnu.tar.bz2; bản này đc ko bạn?
<kid__> chắc được
<kid__> :/
<kid__> mà lạ nhỉ
<vubuntu274> ?
 * kid__ tải từ Ubuntu software center
<kid__> thấy có sao đâu nhở
<kid__> lỗi lúc nào vậy
<vubuntu274> mình cài vào là  lỗi luôn
<vubuntu274> :(
<kid__> gỡ ra chưa?
<vubuntu274> bây giờ cài lại kiểu gì cũng mắc phải lỗi đó
<vubuntu274> mình gỡ bằng apt-get remove mấy lần
<vubuntu274> vừa rồi là bằn ...center gì đó
<vubuntu274> nhưng cài vào lại bị lỗi đó
<kid__> lạ nhỉ@@
<vubuntu274> :-s
<kid__> vào terminal gõ filezilla
<kid__> xem nó còn trên máy không?
<vubuntu274> The program 'filezilla' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install filezilla
<vubuntu274> đó
<kid__> chờ tẹo tiếp nhá@@
<vubuntor083> các bạn ơi
<vubuntor083> có ai không
<vubuntor083> cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor083> có ai không?
<vubuntor083> :-<
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<kid__> vubuntu274: hic
<vubuntor083> bạn ơi
<vubuntor083> mình đang dùng ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor083> và update lên bản 11
<vubuntor083> mình muốn cài cái 3d windown đó
<vubuntor083> bạn chỉ cho mình chút được không
<vubuntor083> cảm ơn nhiều lắm
<vubuntor083> :D
<kid__> 3d window?
<kid__> là cái gì?
<vubuntor083> là plugin trong ubutun
<vubuntor083> nhưng mình không search được
<kid__> .g 3d window ubuntu
<bkphenny> kid__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100169
<bksupybot> Title: HOW TO: Switch desktops in 3D view! Cool! - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<kid__> vubuntor083: như cái link này á?
<vubuntor083> đúng rồi đo bạn
<vubuntor083> mình muốn cài 3d windown như thế
<vubuntor083> bạn có thể giúp mình không
<vubuntor083> mình muốn máy nổi bật tí
<vubuntor083> :D
<kid__> !compiz
<ubot2> compiz is compiz-fusion
<kid__> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<kid__> !compiz-fusion
<ubot2> Compiz-Fusion là một trình quản lý cửa sổ rất đẹp cho hệ thống X-Window. Nó gồm rất nhiều Plugins làm cho máy tính chạy Linux của bạn trở nên rất đẹp với nhiều hiệu ứng rất hay. Nó được cài mặc định trong Ubuntu.
<kid__> vubuntor083: đồng chí vào forum á
<kid__> search bài về compiz-manager
<kid__> có rất nhiều bài hướng dẫn
<vubuntu274> kid__: ban oi
<vubuntor083> cảm ơn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor083> :D
<vubuntu274> cai vu filezilla ay
<kid__> ừ
<kid__> vubuntu274: vọc đi cho biết:d
<vubuntu274> Luc  nay minh vao xoa linh tinh bay gio   may minh hong mat rui
<vubuntu274> :(
 * kid__ tab nhầm
<vubuntu274> minh  vao thu muc /usr/share/
<vubuntu274> xoa may thu muc   trong do
<vubuntu274> tuong la cua filezilla
<kid__> ờ
<vubuntu274> the la do may --> reset
<kid__> chắc là nó xoá luôn cái data dir
<vubuntu274> bay gio vao gui bi treo roi
<vubuntu274> no hien ra moi cai hinh nen desktop
<kid__> có khi là phải cài lại
 * kid__ chịu
<vubuntu274> :(
 * kid__ không biết fix
<kid__> cài lại nhanh mà:p
<vubuntu274> cai lai ubuntu a?
<kid__> ờ
<vubuntu274> hix
<kid__> bạn xoá đi file hệ thống của nó mà
<vubuntu274> ban giup minh lay lai di
<vubuntu274> :(
<kid__> .g phục hồi /usr/share
<bkphenny> kid__: http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/27522.hva
<kid__> vubuntu274: thôi
<kid__> chịu khó cài lại đi:p
<kid__> làm gì mất 20 phút đâu:p
<vubuntu274> hix
<vubuntu274> :((
<vubuntu274> the nhung cai trc cua minh
<vubuntu274> neu cai  lai thi co bi mat ko?
<kid__> ý bạn là các software hả?
<vubuntu274> ca du lieu cua minh cung de trong do luon
<vubuntu274> :(
<kid__> cũng như cài win thôi mà
<kid__> để ổ C thì mất hết
<kid__> còn để chỗ khác thì không
<vubuntu274> eo
<kid__> tuỳ vào việc bạn phân vùng như nào
<kid__> dữ liệu gì của bạn?
<vubuntu274> co`n ca'ch nao` kha'c ko ba.n?
<kid__> còn hay không thì phải chờ mấy ông chơi UT xong đã
<kid__> _Tux_: ping
<kid__> => đang game ồi
<kid__> :)
<vubuntu274> :(
<vubuntu274> giu'p mi`nh vo'i. Mi`nh co' ma'y thu' tre^n desktop chua ki.p ca't :(
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=12961&view=unread
<bksupybot> Title: 10 điều làm bạn bực mình khi dùng Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vubuntu274: đọc số 4:d
<vubuntu274> ca'i elinks cu?a mi`nh cu~ng bi. ho?ng lun ro^`i
<vubuntu274> ko va`o ma.ng dc
<vubuntu274> :(
<kid__> thế bạn chat kiểu gì?
<vubuntu274> irc
<vubuntu274> dang trong tty1
<vubuntu274> :(
<kid__> ối dời
<kid__> @@
<kid__> thế
<kid__> vào thử cd vào Desktop
<kid__> rồi copy cái mà bạn cần copy ra vùng nào đó đi:D
<vubuntu274> mo.i thu' va~n an toan`
<vubuntu274> :D
<vubuntu274> nhung co`n nhu~ng ca'i pha`n me^`m cua? mi`nh
<vubuntu274> :(
<vubuntu274> mi`nh chi? so? y' xo'a ma^'y ca'i trong /usr/share tho^i ma`
<vubuntu274> co' ca'ch na`o la'y lla.i ko ba.n?
<vubuntu274> Co`n nhie`u ca'i kha'c nu~a ma`. Ma'y ca'i pha`n me`m no' luu o dau mi`nh cu~ng ko bi't   nu~a?
<kid__> phần mềm thì có thể cài lại mà
<kid__> :D
<kid__> thống nhất như này
<kid__> 1: bạn ngồi chờ đây, chờ ai đó biết để chỉ
<kid__> 2: bạn sao lưu lại dữ liệu cần thiết,=> cài lại
 * kid__ chỉ nghĩ được đến vậy
<_Tux_> oát thờ heo ?
<kid__> vubuntu274: hỏi _Tux_  đi
 * kid__ núp đây
<trungduca8vn>  chán đời chuyển qua chế độ classic no effect rồi
<trungduca8vn> chạy nhanh hơn hẳn
<_Tux_> trungduca8vn: openbox + gnome đi
<_Tux_> nhanh nữa :D
<_Tux_> (thật là không bao nhiêu :D)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-10
<vubuntor018> Minh gap van de voi wireless connection
<vubuntor018> tu nhien ko the enable duoc
<vubuntor018> ban nao co the giup minh voi, thanks in advance
<vubuntor457> Giup minh fix wireless connection voi
<vubuntor457> anybody can help?
<Guest68393> how may we help u?
<vubuntor457> minh ko the enable wireless connection duoc
<vubuntor457> minh moi upgrade len U11.04
<vubuntor457> luc dau thi wireless van lam viec binh thuong
<vubuntor457> sau do co the do minh update mot cai gi do, lam cho wireless ko dung duoc nua
<Guest68393> Thu? : sudo apt-get update sau do : sudo apt-get upgrade xem seo
<Guest68393> :D
<vubuntor457> minh thu cai nay roi
<vubuntor457> cung ko duoc
<kid__> rfkill list all
<kid__> rfkill unblock wifi
<kid__> 2 lệnh này coi
<vubuntor457> rfkill list all, cho ra cai nay:
<vubuntor457> 0: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes 2: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no 3: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor457> uh, thanks
<vubuntor457> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605526/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor457> con rfkill unblock wifi thi ko thay gi ca
<kid__> bạn dùng máy gì?
<kid__> bật wireless lên chưa?
<vubuntor438> chao
<vubuntor438> co ai o day khong
<vubuntor438> minh hoi voi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor438> hien minh dang dung con may lenovo z360
<vubuntor438> nhung cha hieu sao
<vubuntor438> cai xong  version 11.04
<vubuntor438> khong co wireless la sao nhi
<vubuntor438> co ai biet cach xu ly khong?
<n2i> máy xài chung vs windows hở?
<vubuntor438> khong
<vubuntor438> may chi co ubuntu thoi
<n2i> chắc chắn là công tắc wifi đã bật chưa?
<vubuntor438> bat het roi
<n2i> check xem driver đã có chưa?
<vubuntor438> driever thi active roi
<vubuntor438> nhung cha hieu sao khong thay sang den wireless
<vubuntor438> kong giong windows
<n2i> card mạng hạng nào vậy?
<n2i> đoạn này không giống :D
<vubuntor438> hix
<vubuntor438> minh dau biet nhieu ve card mang dau
<vubuntor438> cam day vao thi vao mang OK
<vubuntor438> nhung ma dung wireless thi chiu chet
<vubuntor438> len software center download mot loat boardcom ve
<vubuntor438> ma cha cai nao xai dc
<n2i> không scan đc mạng wifi nào sao?
<vubuntor438> ko
<n2i> hay là thấy mà không kết nối đc?
<vubuntor438> khong scan dc luon
<n2i> xem lại đã active driver thật chưa :3
<vubuntor438> tham chi cai menu (text co chuc wireless) cung bi disable
<vubuntor438> active roi
<vubuntor438> lam the nao de xem dc thong tin card mang vay ban
<vubuntor438> cai may minh dang dung la Lenovo z360
<n2i> lspci | Network
<vubuntor438> dong idealpad
<vubuntor438> alo
<vubuntor438> anh em nao biet van de nay khong
<vubuntor438> ho minhphat
<vubuntor438> cai xong con may 2 ngay hom nay cha dung dung wireles
<n2i> lên đọc wiki đi cậu
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> xem lại hardware thế nào rồi mới biết đường mà làm tiếp đc
<vubuntor438> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<vubuntor438> thong tin card mang do
<vubuntor438> trong thong tin cua Driever thi no cung ho tro roi
<vubuntor438> vay ma cha hieu sao khong thay wireless
<Guest68393> minh so y  copy thu muc "Mydocuments" cua minh vao thu muc /bin. Ai co cach nao xoa het nhung file minh vua cop khoi /bin ko?
<Guest68393> Ai biet giup minh voi?
<Guest68393> ?
<Lokiheero> Guest68393: thì copy vào file nào thì delete file đó thôi
<Guest68393> minh copy tat ca 5G
<Lokiheero> sudo rm -rf /bin/MyDocyments
<Guest68393> no co nhieu qua
<Guest68393> no ko phai 1 thu muc Mydocuments ma la Documents/* -> /bin
<Guest68393> :(
<NgocNgoan> các bác ơi cho em hỏi
<NgocNgoan> muốn xem các tiến trình đang chạy thì gõ lệnh gì nhỉ
<Lokiheero> top hoặc cài htop vào xem
<C4NoC> ps
<trungduca8vn> chạy thêm cái skype hay của nó mỗi tội nóng
<trungduca8vn> :D
<trungduca8vn> cái chrome có chỗ nào tắt dc bà nó flash đi ko nhỉ
<n2i> flashblock exstension
<trungduca8vn> from win or from Ubuntu ?
<n2i> cái đó là addon cho trình duyệt m
<n2i> *mà
<trungduca8vn> ờ xong rồi
<trungduca8vn> cài luôn
<trungduca8vn> chạy luôn rồi
<trungduca8vn> test phát
<trungduca8vn> :p
<trungduca8vn> bây giờ chuyển sang classic dùng rồi
<trungduca8vn> chạy cũng đỡ
<n2i> bộ unity thì sao?
<trungduca8vn> cái classic no sbor cái thanh
<trungduca8vn> bỏ thanh bên trái đi
<trungduca8vn> load cũng nhanh hơn
<trungduca8vn> hiệu ưứng aero vẫn còn
<trungduca8vn> cái ubuntu load mất 25 s
<trungduca8vn> classic mất 15s
<trungduca8vn> classic no effect mất 8s
<trungduca8vn> nhưng để classic thường chó nó có tý đẹp
<trungduca8vn> :p
<trungduca8vn> .chạy skype có hơi nóng tắt bớt flash đi chắc đỡ hơn
<trungduca8vn> hờ cũng đỡ đi tý đấy
<trungduca8vn> sờ vào quạt thấy nó mát hơn
<trungduca8vn> :D
<n2i> trungduca8vn cái server UT thế nào rồi anh?
<vubuntor102> hi. co cac nao mua duoc cd ubuntu 11.04 tu viet nam
<kid__> http://voz.vn/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/DELL-Digital-House-on-Diamond-Island-37-600x398.jpg
 * kid__ đạp favadi
<kid__> !wiki
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor897> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor897> mình đang rất cần được giúp đỡ
<vubuntor897> mình cứ cài bản ubuntu 11.04 là màn hình lại đen thui
<vubuntor897> có đôi lần cài được rồi, nhưng đến ngày hôm sau , bật máy lại nó lại đen.
<vubuntor897> mất rất nhiều thời gian rồi mà ko được
<vubuntor897> hiện tại mình đang dùng U 10.10 thì ok
<vubuntor897> có bạn nào nhiệt tình có thể giúp mình được ko.?
<vubuntor689> ú ú ú'
<vubuntor689> có ai online không
<vubuntor689> em hỏi xíu
<vubuntor897> có..
<vubuntor689> làm sao để ... gõ tiếng Việt nhỉ :D
<vubuntor897> à...
<vubuntor897> bạn dùng ubuntu hả ?
<vubuntor897> bạn vào cái quản lý ngôn ngữ ấy.
<vubuntor897> trong mục hỗ trợ ngôn ngữ
<vubuntor897> bật cái ibus lên là ok
<kid__> vubuntor897: có dùng card đồ họa hem
<vubuntor897> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<kid__> vubuntor897: màn hình đen á
<vubuntor689> ibus cài sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor689> ibus là gì cơ?
<vubuntor492> phu
<vubuntor188> cứu
<vubuntor188> cái con 11.4 của mình
<vubuntor188> nó chạy đọc cái pidgin
<vubuntor188> mà CPU nó 100% suốt
<vubuntor188> ko thấy giảm j cả
<vubuntor689> không
<vubuntor689> mình dùng windows
<vubuntor188> mà bình thươngf nó không thế
<vubuntor689> vắng nhể
<tuanht> chuyển qua xài empathy xem
<trungduca8vn> empathy năngj mới chuyển qua cái này
<tuanht> có lần mình bị như vậy, sau đó reset máy lại thì nó hết
<trungduca8vn> bt nó ko bị đâu
<trungduca8vn> mới bị thôi
<tuanht> vào system monitor
<tuanht> thẻ proccess
<tuanht> chỗ % CPU
<tuanht> coi cái nào đang chiếm nhiều nhất
<tuanht> nếu kill đc thì kill nó
<vubuntor597> anô
<vubuntor597> mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor597> cái language bar của mình
<vubuntor597> nó mất tiêu rồi thì lôi nó ở đâu ra giờ
<vubuntor597> cái biểu tượng bàn phím với chữ V trên Panel ấy
<tuanht> vô system -> preferences -> input method / ibus
<vubuntor597> đongs dấu cái alway in panel
<vubuntor597> mà nó cũng chả lên
<vubuntor597>  :p
<vubuntor597> chứ ấn nút ubuntu
<vubuntor597> đánh ibus nó cũng ra
<tuanht> vô system -> preferences -> input method selector , chọn ibuss
<vubuntor597> 11.4 thì nó ở đâu
<vubuntor597> :p
<vubuntor597> tìm ko thấy
<vubuntor597> :d
<tuanht> gõ vào search xem
<tuanht> mình xài fedora nên ko biết
<vubuntor573> xin hỏi còn bạn nào hỗ trợ không ạ/
<vubuntor573> mình gặp lỗi không chạy được theme emerald
<vubuntor573> tìm hiểu mấy hôm vẫn chưa chạy được
<tuanht> theme đó hình như phải cài thêm thư viện gì đó
<tuanht> bạn vô appearance -> theme
<tuanht> đổi giao diện sang emerald
<tuanht> nếu thiếu nó sẽ hiện ra một dòng chữ màu vàng, kêu bạn cài tên gói thư viện đó vô
<vubuntor573> trước mình vẫn cài từ bản 8.10 trở đi ok mà
<vubuntor573> chỉ có mới bản 11.04 này bị lỗi compiz
<vubuntor573> nên lỗi emarald theo
<vubuntor573> không biết trên diễn đàn có ai đã fix được chưa, khá nhiều bạn thích emerald kêu theo
<vubuntor879> co ai chua ngu chi cho em 1 chut
<vubuntor879> em down 1 chương trình về rồi
<vubuntor879> bjo muốn chyaj nó thì phải làm thế nào
<vubuntor879> ví dụ
<vubuntor879> eclipse-cpp-helios-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<vubuntor879> em muon chạy nó thì phải làm sao
<vubuntor879> các bạn chỉ mình với
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-11
<vubuntor398> ah
<vubuntor398> chao Admin
<vubuntor398> khanhpt
<vubuntor398> ;))
<vubuntor398> giup cai Ibus cai ;))
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor688> Hello
<vubuntor688> Có bạn nào trên này có matlab iso for Unix không? Cho mình copy với. Đang cần gấp.
<vubuntor358> abc
<Eleven8X> mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi
<Eleven8X> mình xóa ubuntu 9.10 đi
<Eleven8X> để cài lại windows 7
<Eleven8X> format lại ổ cứng theo NTFS rồi
<Eleven8X> mình phục hồi lại bảo sao của win 7 trong máy (.tib)
<Eleven8X> xong xuôi thì ko boot đc
<Eleven8X> mình dùng đĩa win 7
<Eleven8X> để fix startup
<Eleven8X> máy báo là ko fix dược
<Eleven8X> có cách nào ko mọi người
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> Eleven8X: gi` day
<C4NoC> Eleven8X: va`o day hoi cai win la the nao
<Eleven8X> C4NoC: :))
<Eleven8X> bạn chán ubuntu mún đổi gió
<vubuntor622> Có ai rảnh ko cho mình hỏi riêng 1 chút xíu về upload drupal với :D
 * n2i rảnh, mỗi tội hỏi cái đó thì..chịu :|
<vubuntor622> n2i: Mình upload thư mục /scripts lên host nhưng ko đc vì ng ta  ko cho up file .sh & .pl. Vậy phải làm seo nhỉ?
<n2i> nó có cho up file dạng nén hem? :P
<vubuntor622> no ko
<vubuntor622> nó bắt up bằng file zilla
<n2i> mà tại sao lại cấm không đc up sh vs pl nhở :-/
<n2i> để lúc khác hỏi các sn, có thể có người chơi cái đó
 * n2i nhưng mà có vẻ ít thì phải
<vubuntor622> host free :D
<n2i> nếu thế thì upload kiểu ftp à, mà sao lại filter loại file đc :3
<vubuntor622> lúc up lên thấy critical error
<n2i> cái lỗi đó có nói lên gì đâu ta :3
<vubuntor622> “Got to go” nghĩa là gì đấy bạn ơi?
<vubuntor622> :D
<vubuntor622> Mềnh ko thạo tiếng anh lém
<n2i> dòng đó ở đâu ra thế?
 * n2i too
<vubuntor622> Mình hỏi bên tư vấn ở đó thì họ nói xong rùi nói thêm câu đó
<vubuntor622> :D
<vubuntor622> <Ed>: Riverspart, follow the official documentation too, we don't support third party scripts, the errors all over that page are drupal errors, more than likely because you've installedi t incorrectly, make sure you're not downloading the 'upgrade' and it's the full version etc, other than that, there's little I can help with.
<vubuntor622> <Ed>: Got to go.
<vubuntor622> đó
<vubuntor622> :-/
<n2i> đây là thành ngữ à? :3
<vubuntor622> Mình đoán thế
<vubuntor622> có phải họ đuổi ko nhỉ :(
<n2i> chắc ý hắn biểu cứ theo docs mà mần :D
<vubuntor622> @@
<Lokiheero> vubuntor622: làm gì với cái host free?
<vubuntor622> Đang muốn học drupal :D
<Lokiheero> học drupal thì cài lên localhost rồi học
<vubuntor622> Cài lên đó thì ngồi máy ng khác là hem xài đc
<vubuntor622> ;))
<n2i> lấy cái dyndns :D
<vubuntor622> :-/
<vubuntor622> Ec
<n2i> nhăn mặt zề chứ, lấy cái dyndns rồi cắm máy cả ngày như thế :D
<vubuntor622> đưa về máy của mềnh à?
<Lokiheero> nếu để xài thì ko có gì bàn, nhưng nếu để học thì cài lên host free không học được gì đâu
<vubuntor622> Thế thì ngồi máy ng khác làm j
<vubuntor622> :D
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor622> Seo ko dc?
<Lokiheero> học drupal ở đây là học cái gì?
<vubuntor622> Ko bít :D
<vubuntor622> nghe danh đã lâu thì thử tìm hiểu xem seo
<Lokiheero> xài host free thường bị limit memory hoặc load rất chậm
<vubuntor622> Uhm
<Lokiheero> học drupal thường là học cách dùng module của nó
<Lokiheero> chứ dev module thì chắc chưa tới
<vubuntor622> :D
<Lokiheero> hoặc design themes cho nó
<vubuntor622> biết đâu lại đạt đến cảnh giới dev cũng nên ;))
<Lokiheero> thế nên cứ setup ngon lành trên localhost cái đã, vì trên localhost nhanh và dễ setup hơn
<vubuntor622> Uhm.
<vubuntor622> Trên localhost thì đc ùi. Nhưng trên host free thấy hơi trắc trở ghê
<vubuntor622> :-?
<_Tux_> vubuntor622: host lởm nó thế
<_Tux_> (nhưng thường thì không vấn đề gì :D)
<kalinka> _Tux_: ptkhanh ko lam admin ubuntu vn nữa à
 * n2i cúi chào sn kalinka lâu ngày mới thấy ghé! :D
<_Tux_> kalinka: vẫn làm mà
<vubuntor768> chào các bạn
<vubuntor768> trên ubuntu thì application windows nó to quá, mình có chỉnh text size lại cho nhỏ bớt
<vubuntor768> nhưng bị 1 chỗ là text thì nhỏ nhưng button vẫn lớn
<vubuntor768> vậy có cách nào mình tùy chỉnh cho button nhỏ lại luôn đc ko ?
<vubuntor622> Thử vào tận nơi resize xem seo :D
<vubuntor768> vào tận nơi reszie là sao bạn ?
<kalinka> _Tux_: tháy trong ảnh offline, ai ghi chú là cựu admin
<n2i> :P
<dangkhoa12> bac nao giam keu TUX la cuu hả kêu là "lão" di
<dangkhoa12> n2i:dang lam gi vay ha
<kid__> _Tux_: big Zero
<vubuntor499> máy bác cho hỏi là Ubuntu server co cách nào dăt cho nó 2 ip khong hả lam DNS ay ma
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu ip route
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<bksupybot> Title: Howto add permanent static routes in Ubuntu | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<vubuntor499> de thu xem
<vubuntor744> may anh cho em hoi sao khi update xong em dang nhap vao man hinh console den thui
<vubuntor744> go startx  van khong dc
<vubuntor744> help
<kid__> bạn dùng card màn rời à
<vubuntor744> on board
<kid__> hơ
<kid__> lão tux chạy rồi
<kid__> bạn chịu khó chờ nhé
<vubuntor744> vang
<vubuntor744> doi chung nao ha anh
<kid__> cái này hú họa lắm
<kid__> ai đang rảnh mà biết thì  người đó chỉ
<kid__> nobawk: ping
<vubuntor744> vang
<nobawk> startx
<nobawk> xem lỗi rồi fix lỗi -> startx lại xem còn lỗi ko
<kid__> vubuntor744: =>>>
<vubuntor744> go roi
<vubuntor744> chay mot hoi cai ji ay
<vubuntor744> con cach nao khac khong nhi
<nobawk> còn cách nhanh nhất, ko phải đau đầu là cài lại :))
<Lokiheero> đổi driver xem
<nobawk> còn muốn fix thì phải chịu khó đọc đọc, google
<vubuntor744> doc google tu khoa la ji vay anh
<vubuntor744> muon fix chua muon cai lai
<nobawk> startx
<nobawk> nó phọt ra cái gì thì đọc
<nobawk> đọc rồi google
<nobawk> hỏi kiểu kia thì mình cũng chịu
<nobawk> còn chả biết nó phọt ra lỗi gì :))
 * nobawk thôi biến
<vubuntor862> Vui lòng giúp mình cài đặt driver cho thiết bị truy cập wifi chuẩn USB của Dlink. Cụ thể là Dlink DWA 120. Mình là lính mới tò te, đã lùng sục trên google và sử dùng ndiswrapper 1.9 nhưng vẫn không thành công. Rất mong sớm nhận được sự hỗ trợ của các bậc cao thủ Ubuntu.
<vubuntor220> cho em hỏi, có ai ko ạ
<Lokiheero> ko
<vubuntor220> em mới dùng Ubuntu và cụ thể là Ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor220> em có cài thêm cái compiz hay compiz để chỉnh sửa giao diện
<vubuntor220> em có chọn cái hiệu ứng (effect), em chọn từng cái xem có cái nào hay ko
<vubuntor220> tự nhiên nháy phải cái mà tất cả các thanh trên màn hình gốc mất hết
<vubuntor220> sau khi khởi động là chỉ có mỗi màn hình gốc trơ ra, ko làm gì dc :((
<vubuntor220> help me!! please
<Lokiheero> lại lỗi compiz nhể
<Lokiheero> dunt no
<vubuntor220> ???
<vubuntor220> giờ làm sao đây ạ
<kid__> chuột phải xem có add được panel hay cái gì tương tự không
<vubuntor220> có ạ, add lunch
<vubuntor220> luncher
<vubuntor220> nhưng ko vào mà ko có cái gì để add ngoài add mấy cái ổ đĩa ra màn hình gốc :(
<vubuntor220> "nhưng vào"
<kid__> nghĩa là không add thêm các apps à?
<kid__> hay như nào
<kid__> toàn người khoái 11.04
 * kid__ đang tải nero về burn lại 10.10
<vubuntor220> ko biết các app nằm ở đâu để add ạ
<vubuntor220> em mới dùng mà
<kid__> à
<kid__> thế trên cùng bên trái nó không có cái nút ubuntu à
<vubuntor220> ko luôn ạ
<kid__> mà chuột phải vào không add được cái gì à
<vubuntor220> add dc mỗi cái ở đĩa vì nó có đường dẫn còn ko biết đường dẫn của các app?
<vubuntor220> làm sao để add các app ạ???
<kid__> mình nghĩ
<kid__> bạn rảnh
<kid__> lên diễn đàn post 1 bài coi
 * kid__ chưa cài 11.04
<kid__> chịu
<vubuntor220> sợ mọi người cứ bảo là ko chụi tìm mà đã post bài :D
<vubuntor220> mà bị triệu chứng thế này khó mà search dc :((
<kid__> ờ
<Lokiheero> lỗi này nhiều người mà, cứ post đi
<vubuntor220> compiz hay bị lỗi lắm ạ
 * kid__ không biết
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-12
<vubuntor477> chào anh
<vubuntor477> có thể giúp em cài về ubuntu dc ko a
<vubuntor477> em cài bằng wubi
<vubuntor477> nhưng nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor978> có ai ko nhỉ :">
<vubuntor301> cac ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor301> laptop minh xai win7
<vubuntor301> h minh cai them ubuntu thi co bi mat du lieu kg???
<n2i> cái đó...tùy tâm
<vubuntor301> hix
<n2i> thích mất thì nó mất, muốn giữ thì nó còn :3
<vubuntor301> la sao???
<vubuntor301> h minh muon no con thi phai lam sao??
<vubuntor301> len mang doc thay rac roi qua
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> dễ ấy mà
<vubuntor301> ban lam on huong dan cu the cho minh dc kg
<vubuntor301> ]cam ta nhieu
<vubuntor301> hihi
<vubuntor301> may minh chia lam 4 o
<vubuntor301> 1 o primary va 3 o logical\
 * n2i thích làm 3 primary + 1 LBA
<vubuntor301> la sao ha ban??
<n2i> giờ cài dualboot
<n2i> có windows 7 rồi, chỉ cần cài thêm ubuntu nữa thôi
<n2i> cần thêm ít nhất 2 phân vùng cho Ubuntu nữa
 * n2i khuyên là 3
<n2i> có file iso ubuntu chưa?
<vubuntor301> minh co roi
<vubuntor301> mount ra usb
<vubuntor301> h dang chay thu bang usb ne
<vubuntor301> bay h cai ubuntu tren cung phan vung win 7 co dc kg??
<n2i> có chứ :D đè và format cái windows 7 đi hở?
<vubuntor301> ax
<vubuntor301> zay la h chia them 3 o nua
<vubuntor301> vay la may minh toi 7 o  lan ha??
<n2i> bình thường mà :3
<vubuntor301> ax
<vubuntor301> hix
<vubuntor301> con lam sao tao dual boot day
<n2i> giờ cậu sắp xếp sao đó để sinh ra 3 partition nữa
<n2i> bao gồm: 1 cái khoảng 10G cho /
<vubuntor301> tao them 1 part nua de cai ubuntu thoi kg dc ha ban???
<n2i> 1 cái = | 1/2 dung lượng RAM của cậu cho swap
<n2i> 1 cái = bao nhiêu tùy ý cho /home
 * n2i khuyên là nên để cái phân vùng cho /home nhiều nhiều vào nếu có ý định xài Ubuntu lâu dài, rồi sẽ thấy hiệu quả đấy
<nobawk> 1 cái cũng đc
<nobawk> ram ít thì thêm swap
<vubuntor301> uhm
<n2i> tối thiểu 2 phân vùng cho / và swap
<nobawk> muốn ngon thì swap = ram + 15%ram
<vubuntor301> con tao dual boot thi sao ha ban??
<n2i> ầy, nhưng còn tùy công việc của cậu nữa
<vubuntor301> ?
<n2i> nhỡ đâu chạy mấy cái java vs VM vớ vẩn nữa thì nên có swap :D
<n2i> vubuntor301: cứ thế mà cài đúng các phân vùng là được
<n2i> vốn nó có động chạm đến windows 7 đâu
<n2i> boot lên sẽ cho phép chọn windows 7 hay là ubuntu mà xài
<n2i> rất dễ
<vubuntor301> uhm
<n2i> 15' là xong
 * n2i hoặc 15' là...toi =))
<vubuntor301> vay may o dia trong ubuntu windown nhan dc kg ban???
<vubuntor301> hix
<n2i> có thể, nhưng cần làm thêm vài việc
<vubuntor301> nghe sao on qua
<n2i> cái đó tính sau
<vubuntor301> ?
<vubuntor301> uhm
<n2i> chẳng có gì phải ớn cả
<vubuntor301> lo mat het du lieu la di doi nha ma!
<n2i> giờ moi trong mớ đó ra thêm 2-3 phân vùng nữa
<n2i> mất sao được
<n2i> mất biết liền :3
<vubuntor301> biet gi??
<vubuntor301> meu ha???
<vubuntor301> minh thank's ban nhieu nha!
<vubuntor249> ubuntu 11.04 yeu cau toi thieu la bao nhieu vay. xin cam on
<stormdt> hehe, lần đầu login vô cái này
<Lokiheero> roài sao?
<stormdt> vừa gõ dc vài chữ đã disconnect
<stormdt> :'(
<stormdt> à, mọi người chỉ mình có thể làm gì được với ubuntu
<stormdt> có gì hấp dẫn chỉ mình với
<Lokiheero> xem phim, nghe nhac, lướt web
<Lokiheero> xài bt như windows vậy thoai
<stormdt> rồi, m muốn cái nào hấp dẫn hơn
<stormdt> xem phim nghe nhạc lướt web hoài cũng chán
<stormdt> code kít, uml cũng chán
<stormdt> sql, server thì chưa cần
<stormdt> cái nào hấp dẫn ấy
<Lokiheero> chat sếch
<nobawk> code ngon
<stormdt> đại loại như, làm sao thấy được thằng bên cạnh đang xem cái gì
<Lokiheero> :-/
<nobawk> chạy sang máy nó mà xem :))
<stormdt> vậy ko vui
<stormdt> làm sao mà chút nói nó, cẩn thận đổi password đi hok là t vô
<stormdt> :))
<nobawk> cái đó os nó ko tự làm cho con người
<nobawk> còn con người làm thế nào là việc của bạn, os ko làm việc đó :))
<stormdt> The account has disconnected and you are no longer in this chat. You will be automatically rejoined in the chat when the account reconnects.
<stormdt> là sao vậy
<Lokiheero> là bị disconnect
<Lokiheero> mạng có vấn đề
<stormdt> bình thường mà
<stormdt> ko lẽ có reconnect cho nó mới
<stormdt> :))
<vubuntor293> Toi khong the go duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor293> Bieu tuong cua ibus luon la Khong co cua so nhap
<nobawk> trước đó bạn có dùng chương trình bộ gõ nào khác ko?
<nobawk> ứng dụng nào cũng báo thể hay chỉ 1 số ứngdụng?
<nobawk> bạn đã cài ibus như thế nào
<nobawk> s/ibus/ibus-unikey/
<stormdt> bạn đang dùng ubuntu bản nào
<stormdt> đâu rồi
<stormdt> ???
<vubuntor674> Toi khong the go duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor674> Ibus bieu tuong trong menu luon co dong khong co cua so nhap
<vubuntor674> toi da cai modul ibs-unkey va ibus 17n
<vubuntor674> tai cai ubuntu 10.10 va nang cap len ban beta 11.04, mac du chon ubuntu (not classic) van chi la giao dien gnome
<vubuntor674> Xin cac ban giup cho, neu khong go duoc Tieng Viet coi nhu Ubuntu vo tac dung mat
<Lokiheero> vubuntor674: cài ibus-unikey vào rồi nhưng mà có add input method chưa
<Lokiheero> mở ibus preferences >> chọn tad input method >> select input method >> add  >> xài
<vubuntor309> help coi
<vubuntor309> chmod 764 chuyen sang kieu RWX sang ha may nah
<vubuntor309> nhanh may anh oi
<vubuntor364> các bác chỉ giúp em : em bị lỗi font trong việc xem tài liệu đuôi .chm
<sepdau1> có nên cài bạn 11.5 ATI ko mấy bác
<n2i> sếp đâu? :3
<sepdau1> ờ
<vubuntor640> hi. em cai ubuntu bang wubi nhung khong co cai chon language la tieg viet. cai roi toan tieng anh thoi. gio muon cai tieng viet thi the nao?.xin cam on
<kid__> chỗ language support đó
<kid__> system=> admintrator
<vubuntor072> nhà mình có host teewỏlds nào ko
<trungduca8vn> lên check toàn ping 500 ko
<_Tux_> trungduca8vn: có cái mq-game của anh quartz luôn đó :D
<trungduca8vn> nhưng lên làm thế nào để vô
<trungduca8vn> bày cách đi
<trungduca8vn> chỉ bk mỗi cách ấn internet cho nó load thôi
<_Tux_> trungduca8vn: teeworlds thì em không rõ :D
<trungduca8vn> đang kiếm mấy cái doc cài server qua ssh mà ko thấy
<The_legend_kille> cho mình hỏi OpenGl develop tên package trong ubuntu là gì vậy
<codai2810|vui> .g pakage opengl ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810|vui: http://packages.ubuntu.com/libqt4-opengl
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libqt4-opengl (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<codai2810|vui> The_legend_kille: phải nó ko bạn?
<The_legend_kille> đang build wine
<The_legend_kille> configure: OpenCL development files not found, OpenCL won't be supported.
<The_legend_kille> configure: gstreamer-0.10 base plugins development files not found, gstreamer support disabled
<The_legend_kille> configure: OSS sound system found but too old (OSSv4 needed), OSS won't be supported.
<The_legend_kille> configure: fontconfig development files not found, fontconfig won't be supported.
<The_legend_kille> configure: WARNING: OpenGL development headers not found.
<The_legend_kille> OpenGL and Direct3D won't be supported
<vubuntor394> hi ca nha
<vubuntor394> ko hieu la ubuntu 11.04 da du on dinh de up len chua
<vubuntor394> minh dung ubuntu 10.10 nhung ko co gnome 3
<codai2810|vui> vubuntor394: dùng 10.10 mà đang ngon thì đừng up :D
<hunglee> quit
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-13
<vubuntor319> mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor319> em cai u server vao
<vubuntor319> em chinh ip tinh roi gio chinh lai ip dog no khong cho
<vubuntor319> help
<vubuntor097> co ai giup minh ko
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor097> mình có 2 o? đĩa
<vubuntor097> 1 ổ sata 80gb
<vubuntor097> 1 ổ ata 20gb
<vubuntor097> mình đang cài win xp trên ổ sata
<vubuntor097> bây giờ mình muốn cài thêm cùng lúc ubuntu và fedora 14
<vubuntor097> mình muốn cài 2 os này trên ổ ata 20gb còn trống
<vubuntor097> xin hướng dẫn mình cách cài cùng lúc 3 os này: win xp, ubuntu 10.10, fedrora 14
<vubuntor097> thanks
<kid__> cài 3 os trên 2 ổ cơ à?
<kid__> thế này thì lúc boot chọn ổ để boot cũng mệt
<vubuntor097> mình muốn cài fedora và ubuntu trên ổ ata 20gb
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> thì cứ cài vào thôi
<kid__> hướng dẫn gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor097> minh cai ko dc
<kid__> bạn cài như nào
<vubuntor097> cai xong no bao loi nomedia
<vubuntor097> roi loi mis ntrdl
<vubuntor097> roi loi miss bootmgr
<vubuntor097> mình cài win xp trươc
<kid__> okay
<kid__> rồi bạn chọn boot bằng ổ ata
<kid__> sau đó cài 2 cái kia
<vubuntor097> sau đó dùng đĩa ubuntu cài vào ổ ata
<vubuntor097> nhung vấn đề là bị báo lỗi
<vubuntor097> minh chỉ cài dc ubuntu nếu dùng wubi
<vubuntor097> mà mình ko thích xài wubi
<kid__> lỗi ở bước nào
<vubuntor097> cài xong bt
<vubuntor097> ko boot dc
<vubuntor097> ko boot vo ubuntu dc
<vubuntor097> tự động vô XP
<vubuntor097> ko hiện len bảng grub để chọn os
<kid__> thì bạn đang boot bằng cái ổ sata thì làm sao mà hiện cái bảng grub được
<kid__> trong khi cài U bằng ổ kia cơ mà
<kid__> boot bằng ổ kia coi
<vubuntor097>  boot bằng ổ kia thì báo lổi failure gì đó
<vubuntor097> ko vô dc os lun
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> thế cài thử fedora xem có vậy hem
<vubuntor097> cài fedora còn tệ hơn nữa
<vubuntor097> nó làm hư mbr lun
<vubuntor097> thế là mình fai format cả 2 cái ổ đia74
<vubuntor097> hichic
<vubuntor097> vì sợ quá nên mình ko dám thử nữa
<kid__> thế thì linux nó không muốn cho bạn dùng rồi:)
<vubuntor097> mới lên đây hỏi các bạn
<kid__> giờ thử cài cả 3 os trên 1 ổ
<kid__> ổ kia đựng data coi
<vubuntor097> tại mình muốn dùng lâu dài lun
<vubuntor097> muốn để XP ổ atat
<vubuntor097> còn linux ổ còn lại
<vubuntor097> à
<kid__> thế thì mình chịu
<kid__> chờ cao nhân vào hứng
<vubuntor097> hehe
<vubuntor097> thanks bạn nhiều
<vubuntor097> à
<vubuntor097> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor097> so fedora và ubuntu
<vubuntor097> cài nào chạy mượt hơn
 * kid__ không dùng fedora
 * kid__ không dám phán
<vubuntor097> máy mình amd 64 x2 3600+ ram 1g mà sao chạy ubuntu ko mượt lăm
<kid__> lên diễn đàn bạn search thử coi
<vubuntor097> nói chung ko hài lòng vể tốc độ
 * kid__ máy giật đùng đùng
<kid__> i7 2600k
<vubuntor097> hic
<vubuntor097> sao kì vậy
<vubuntor097> về mặt đồ họa ubuntu đâu có đẹp bằng win 7
<vubuntor672> hi
<vubuntor672> minh dung USB de cai dat Ubuntu
<vubuntor672> lam theo huong dan dung: unetbootin de cai dat
<vubuntor672> khi restart lai may tien hanh cai dat tu DOS thi no ko install duoc
<vubuntor475> hello
<vubuntor475> co ai ko?
<vubuntor148> !ák
<ubot2> Factoid 'a\xcc\x81k' not found
<vubuntor148> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor475> mình cài Ubuntu 11.04, khi vào Ubuntu thì nó hiện màn hình login command line ch
<vubuntor475> chứ ko fai là giao diện đăng nhập đồ họa
<vubuntor475> mình fai làm sao mới hiện giao diện đồ họa lên đc
<vubuntor475> ?
<vubuntor148> có hiện ra logo ubuntu lúc khởi động lên không bạn
<vubuntor475> ko bạn ơi
<vubuntor475> màn hình den hỏi account login
<vubuntor475> fai go ten tai khoan vào
<vubuntor148> bạn cài bằng gì?
<vubuntor148> và có login vào được không?
<vubuntor475> mình cài trên win 7
<vubuntor475> install inside window ấy
<vubuntor475> mình fai vào chế độ recovery rùi reconfig card
<vubuntor475> rùi exit ra thì mới hiện giao diện đồ họa lên
<vubuntor148> ờ
<vubuntor475> hix
<vubuntor148> cái này chờ ai biết vào
 * vubuntor148 chịu
<vubuntor475> mình vào đc rùi
<vubuntor475> nhưng mà mình muốn chỉnh sao cho vào đc mà ko fai reconfig ấy
<vubuntor475> :)
<vubuntor064> mọi người ơi,cho e hỏi
<vubuntor064> cái màn hình ubuntu của e tới menu boot ,sau khi e nhấn enter xong chờ một lúc ubuntu lại khởi động lại
<vubuntor064> cứ như thế mãi
<vubuntor064> là bị gì hả mọi người
<vubuntor064> mặc dù chưa vào tới màn hình login
<Aladin> bớ bà con cho em hỏi xíu
<Aladin> em dùng đĩa Ubuntu Alternate để cài U
<Aladin> nhưng sau khi cài xong chỉ là một màn hình đen thui, ko có chỗ đăng nhập
<Aladin> lỗi là do đâu?
<Aladin> em đã thử 2 lần rồi nhưng vẫn vậy
<Aladin> ngủ hết oày =.=
<vubuntor712> giup em dns server
<vubuntor712> nobawk:oi
<vubuntor095> co ai biet sao cai` ubuntu 11.04 zo roi` ma sao preferences no ko có cái tab effect ko
<vubuntor712> mac dinh ko no
<vubuntor712> khong ai tra loi bac minh choi luon
<vubuntor712> minh xai win khong ha
<vubuntor712> hihi
<vubuntor095> down cai simple compiz về no bảo la` missing gì đó
<vubuntor095> lúc trxc xài 10. thì bt
<vubuntor712> uh
<vubuntor712> may ban card mang thi xai compiz
<vubuntor095> ??
<vubuntor095> card mạng ???
<vubuntor712> card do hoa
<vubuntor712> xl
<vubuntor712> card do hoa chu khong phai mang
<vubuntor095> GTX 260M
<vubuntor712> mua may nao vay ha
<vubuntor712> Tux:oi
<vubuntor712> cho hoi cai DNS coi
<vubuntor095> G60vx
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor712> DNS server muon ping ra mang lam sao
<vubuntor712> minh cai may ao nha
<vubuntor712> DNS chay ok lam nhung ma gio muon ping ra mang de update
<vubuntor712> tux:?
 * _Tux_ không hiểu
<vubuntor712> Minh cai DNS server roi minh ping duoc roi
<_Tux_> DNS Server ở trên máy ảo ?
<vubuntor712> vang
<_Tux_> cấu hình network của nó là kiểu gì
<vubuntor712> brige
<_Tux_> vubuntor712: thế thì vấn đề ở đây là gì ?
<vubuntor712> muon trong may ao ping ra dc internet
<_Tux_> vubuntor712: để kiểu bridge thì nó ping ra internet sao không được ?
<vubuntor712> chang biet nen hoi ne
<vubuntor712> co khi nao do no tim domain khong ha
<vubuntor712> file /etc/resolv.conf minh de 2 nameserver duoc khong ha
<vubuntor712> Tux:
<_Tux_> vubuntor712: được
<vubuntor712> cua minh domain la minh de 192.168.1.100 con nameserver 8.8.8.8
<vubuntor712> minh ra mang chang dc
<vubuntor712> ?
<_Tux_> ifconfig
<vubuntor712> cua to la choi 2 ip luon 192.168.1.100 va 192.168.1.99
<vubuntor712> Tux: gateway ?
<vubuntor712> help
<vubuntor712> sao roi nhi
<vubuntor712> may bac giup gium nha
<vubuntor712> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=15538&view=unread#unread
<bksupybot> Title: Kết nối mạng trong máy ảo - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor433> help
<vubuntor433> co anh em nao xai samba khong ha
<vubuntor433> cho minh hoi cau ha
<vubuntor433> cai noi ho tro ma ai cung yen lang het ha???
<vubuntor433> share Xp va ubuntuser kong ha
<vubuntor433> xp va Ubunutu server
<truongan> diễn đàn ngủm củ tỏi ròi trời!
<vietred> ubuntu nó để background hiện tại ở đâu ấy nhỉ?
<tuanht> /usr/share/background
<vietred> gconf-editor thì ghi là /usr/share/background, mà mình vào đấy thì ko thấy có
<tuanht> vậy thì search trong /usr/share
<vietred> change background thấy 1 đống, mà chẳng có cái nào giống cái mình đang để
<tuanht> mỗi lần bạn change 1 image = image viewer, nó sẽ tự add vô change background
<vietred> cái background mình đang để là từ ubuntu 10.04
<vietred> lúc xài ubuntu 10.04 thì nó vẫn trong /usr/share/background
<vietred> upgrade lên thấy nó biến mất tiêu
<tuanht> mình bỏ u từ 10.04 nên giờ ko biết bản mới nó để ở đâu
<vietred> nhưng chắc nó phải chép vào đâu đó chứ nhỉ? :-/
<tuanht> bạn vào change background, để con trỏ vô cái background hiện tại một lát, nó sẽ hiện đường dẫn
<vietred> cái background hiện tại của mình nó chả giống cái nào trong change background hết :))
<vietred> vấn đề là ở chỗ đó
<vietred> mình vào gconf-editor xem thì thấy nó chỉ đến /usr/share/background
<vietred> đến tận đó tìm cũng chẳng thấy
<tuanht> vậy thì chỉ còn cách cổ điển là search toàn bộ hình trong thư mục nào mà bạn nghi là có
<vietred> uhm
<vubuntor032> Mình cần sự giúp đỡ
<tuanht> cứ nói, giúp đc mới giúp :-)
<vubuntor032> 190.202.87.131 - - [13/May/2011:14:19:18 +0700] "GET /forum.php HTTP/1.0" 403 562 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)"  190.202.87.131 - - [13/May/2011:14:19:18 +0700] 403 "GET /forum.php HTTP/1.0" 396 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)" "127.0.0.1"  74.208.104.238 - - [13/May/2011:14:19:18 +0700] "GET /forum.php HTTP/1.0" 403 562 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)"
<vubuntor032> mình có 1 file log của apache như sau:
<vubuntor032> làm sao để mình lọc riêng được ip version 4
<tuanht> bạn xem hướng dẫn lệnh grep
<tuanht> man grep
<tuanht> đọc thêm về expression trong bash shell
<tuanht> lệnh grep là để lọc ra những dòng theo ý mình
<tuanht> thỏa điều kiện nào đó
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-14
<zj3t3mju> khanhpt|Zzz: forum đang làm gì thế
<vubuntor850> font chữ trong ubuntu 11.4 xấu quá không biết làm sao đẹp hơn. nhất là trong firefox
<kid__> change font đê
<nobawk> cài font windows vào
<nobawk> đẹp ngay
<vubuntor365> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor365> tại sao hôm giờ em vào wifi bình thương, nhưng  ngày hôm qua vào wifi hết được,thanh sóng wifi cũng mất luôn
<vubuntor365> cho em hỏi sao em tìm bản ubuntu 11.04 netbook trên ubuntu.xom
<vubuntor365> ubuntu.xom hok có vậy
<vubuntor620> cho em hỏi chút đi
<vubuntor637> may anh cho em hoi cau hinh sanba ma xai ubuntu server
<Lokiheero> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor637> khong giao dien GUI sao ma share XP
<Lokiheero> vubuntor637: muốn giao diện GUI thì cài webmin vào
<Lokiheero> dùng giao diện web
<Lokiheero> còn không thì chỉ cần chỉnh file config thôi chứ đâu có gì phức tạp đâu
<vubuntor620> em đang sài netbook mà em vào ubuntu.com hok thấy bản 11.04 cho netbook hok thấy nữa
<vubuntor637> khong muon dung
<vubuntor637> de vay cho nhe may em anh oi
<vubuntor620> em đang sài netbook mà em vào ubuntu.com hok thấy bản 11.04 cho netbook hok thấy nữa
<vubuntor637> thi ban tu di tim di
<vubuntor637> len day hoi gi
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor637: tự tìm đi, lên hỏi làm gì
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor620: giờ netbook với desktop giống nhau thì phải
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor620: unity cho netbook tốt mà
<vubuntor637> cai ay don gian keu tim
<vubuntor637> con cua minh chi thac mac cai giao dien thoi
<vubuntor620> diễn đàn này làm ra là để giúp đỡ, nếu mà em tìm được là em lên đây hỏi làm gì, thì ồi đó thấy có bây giờ hok nên mới hỏi
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor637: server không có giao diện tìm làm gì
<vubuntor637> nhung y hoi la vay roi share voi Xp sao ma lay file ve dc
<vubuntor637> XP co giao dien con U server thi khonog
<Lokiheero> thì nó chỉ làm nhiệm vụ là share thôi, thằng xp dùng giao diện của nó vào mà lấy
<vubuntor637> uh
<vubuntor104> ubuntu 11.04 khi cài chiếm bao nhiêu dung lượng vậy anh? máy em netbook SD 8GB àh
 * Lokiheero nhìn zj3t3mju
<zj3t3mju> để xem :P
<zj3t3mju> /dev/sda8               6.9G  2.9G  3.8G  44% /media/ubuntu
<zj3t3mju> ít nhất 2.5G
<vubuntor104> thank
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor104: tại cài linh tinh nên lên tới 2.9
<vubuntor104> máy em đang sài ubuntu 10.10 nhưng mà hôm qua em hok kết nối với wifi được với biểu tượng wifi trên thanh bar cũng mất luôn
<zj3t3mju> !find indicator
<vubuntor356> vua cai ubuntu 11.04 nhung ma font chu tieng viet lam sao ay! liberoffice khong hien thi duoc van ban tieng viet
<vubuntor356> khong ai bi loi nhu vay a?
<vubuntor104> khi nén ubuntu 11.04 vào uSB vậy phần đầu tiên mình chọn cái nào ubuntu 11.04 or...?
<n2i> nén?
<n2i> ý là tạo  usb boot?
<vubuntor104> dạ
<n2i> dùng cái gì để tạo?
<vubuntor104> bniversal USB
<vubuntor104> U
<n2i> cái đó tùy bạn thích dùng bản nào
<n2i> vào có bản nào
<n2i> nếu đang có file iso của 11.04 thì chọn 11.04
<vubuntor104> em mới down trên ubuntu.com đo
<n2i> còn nếu muốn xài bất cứ cái gì khác thì chọn ở đó, có thể nó tải hoặc ta tự tải
<n2i> vậy chọn 11.04 đi
<n2i> Ubuntu nhé!
<n2i> kẻo lại ra một mớ buntu khác :D
<vubuntor583> may anh oi share dung samba khong co dung gruop user dc
<vubuntor583> vay minh dung cai nao de co gruop user
<vubuntor572> chán quá hiển thị tiếng việt trong ubuntu 11.4 ký tự loằng ngoàng có ra tiếng việt đâu nhất là liberoffice. có ai biết cách giải quyết giúp mình cái
<vubuntor583> english di
<n2i> vubuntor583 cho xin cái pic để dễ nhận dạng hơn
<vubuntor583> vang chua hieu y anh lam
<vubuntor583> hinh ha
<n2i> chụp cái hình cho mọi người cùng xem :)
<vubuntor583> em share dc roi nhung ma no chi dung cho user nao thi cho no vao thoi
<vubuntor583> chu khong tao group phong ban nao do chua cac user
<vubuntor583> em muon quan ly cac user bang gruop kia
<vubuntor577> mọi người cho e hỏi.e cấu hình xampp chuyển thư mục hdhost sang thư mục /home/www thì được.vậy có cách nào cấu hình sang thư mục /media/www được không à?
<vubuntor577> bác nào giúp e với
<vubuntor577> huhu
<vubuntor864> vubuntor577: giup chi? chua vo da khoc roai :P
<vubuntor492> tại sao hok thể kết nối wifi được lại biểu tượng wifi mất luôn rồi
<vubuntor492> em góp ý câu hỏi em hỏi hồi nảy nha khi có bạn nào hỏi thì các anh trả lời
<vubuntor492> lick right- add to panel chọn notification area
<vubuntor492> xong
<vubuntor963> co ai ol co the giup minh hok
<codai2810>  vubuntor963: ko
<vubuntor963> hic
<vietred> codai2810: sao có người kêu cứu mà ko giúp?
<vubuntor865> hi
<vubuntor865> co ai khong giup minh cai ubuntu voi
<vubuntor658> ban len forum co bai huong dan ma
<vubuntor865> minh lam roi
<vubuntor865> nhung khong dc
<codai2810> sac, 865 với 658
<codai2810> mai đi đánh lô đc đấy nhỉ
<vubuntor865> minh chay ubuntu tu usb
<vubuntor865> cai vo nhung chi co mot o dia 320gb
<vubuntor658> oh
<vubuntor865> minh khong biet lam nhu the nao
<vubuntor658> di danh di
<vubuntor658> dc thi chien
<vubuntor658> ak
<vubuntor658> cai nay lan trc cung gap
<vubuntor658> xong roi phai format, phan vung lai roi moi cai U
<vubuntor658> bac nao biet cach tich hop google translate vao goldendict k nhe
<vubuntor118> ui
<riverspart> .g Iloveu
<bkphenny> riverspart: http://www.iloveu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: iloveu - Free Love E-cards & More (at www.iloveu.com)
<riverspart> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<vubuntor526> Sao ko thay moi nguoi nc nhỉ
<kimthang> Hello ..có ai ở đây không? Mình có một vài thắc mắc cần giúp đỡ
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-15
<vubuntor022> may anh cho em hoi cai gdm bi loi khong login dc
<vubuntor022> su dung lenh nao de phuc hoi nhu cu vay may anh
<vubuntor256> ban oi
<vubuntor256> sua ho t bai ma tran doi xung voi
<vubuntor256> t lam hoai ma khong ra ket qua dung
<vubuntor256> chang hieu tai sao
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor256: go /j #rs
<vubuntor128> ui...gõ /j #rs
<kimthangatm> ?
<vubuntor921> có ai giúp mình không
<vubuntor921> có ai giúp mình không
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor514> hihi chào các anh pro HĐH ubuntu
<vubuntor514> leolai em mới tập tành cái HĐH sogn song trên win 7, tất nhiên là thật dễ dàng
<vubuntor514> nhưng em ko vô được Internet bằng dây cắm mạng :(( mong chỉ cho em với :D
<qwebirc34896> hi
<qwebirc34896> Cho mình hỏi làm sao để tạo kênh đăng nhập mặc định cho irc nhỉ?
<qwebirc34896> Mình muốn để kênh mặc định khi đăng nhập vào irc là #ubuntu-vn thì phải làm thế nào vậy?
<qwebirc34896> Help me :D
<qwebirc34896> Bạn nào tạo cái box nè giúp mềnh chút đi :-x
<nobawk> !irc
<ubot2> IRC (Internet Relay Chat): Bạn có thể dùng hình thức này để nhận được sự giúp đỡ từ các thành viên khác. Để biết cách sử dụng xem link: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=1270
<bksupybot> Title: Cách sử dụng irc chat và mailing list của Ubuntu-VN - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<qwebirc34896> nobawk: hihi
<qwebirc34896> ý mình là mình có làm 1 cái box irc như thế này nè
<qwebirc34896> nhưng khi log in cái là nó chuyển lun đến kênh #qwebirc
<qwebirc34896> mình mún nó chuyển vào #ubuntu-vn thì làm thế nào ấy
<qwebirc34896> :D
<qwebirc34896> nobawk: Giúp cho chót nhé ^^
<qwebirc34896> mình có hỏi trên kênh #drupal nhưng hổng cóa ai giúp :(
<qwebirc34896> Đành về đây người việt cầu cứu ng việt vậy :D
<qwebirc34896> Vừa sửa đc
<qwebirc34896> :D
<qwebirc34896> thanks mọi ng heng
<qwebirc34896> :-h
<nobawk> ko dùng pidgin nên ko biết
<nobawk> chắc set chỗ nào đó
<nobawk> qwebirc34896: box irc là sao?
<nobawk> qwebirc34896: cái này phụ thuộc vào client mà
<qwebirc34896> :D
<qwebirc34896> mình làm cái web giống với cái trang này nè
<qwebirc34896> rồi đặt một hộp irc trên đó ấy
<qwebirc34896> ^^
<nobawk> thế thì nhìn cái query của ubuntu-vn thôi
<qwebirc34896> :D
<qwebirc34896> mình hơi gà :D
<kid__> 1.55.221.100?
<vubuntor335> co ai ko
<vubuntor335> em cai vmwrare server no hien thong bao : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<vubuntor335> ai giup e di
<CoconutCrab> kiếm cái gói linux kernel header gì đấy cài vào
<vubuntor335> kiem sao anh
<vubuntor335> a noi ro~ hon chut di
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<CoconutCrab> có cái gói header của kernel thì cài vô
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor335> cam on a
<khanhpt> mà hình như ở Ubuntu nó vứt chỗ khác, ko phải ở include kia
 * khanhpt cách đây 2 năm có cài 1 lần x nhớ lắm
<vubuntor335> haizz
<vubuntor335> sao e tim ko thay cai goi do zay
<vubuntor335> moi nguoi ai chi e tim voi
<vubuntor335> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/linux-kernel-headers
<khanhpt> bạn search linux-header trong software center có mà
<vubuntor335> e thay o day
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package linux-kernel-headers in dapper (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor335> nhung dung cai nao nhi
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái search gói của ubuntu toàn search ra những cái bản từ đời nào rồi
<CoconutCrab> dapper bây giờ end of life rồi còn đâu
<khanhpt> vubuntor335: chạy lệnh: uname -r
<khanhpt> dùng cái header cùng phiên bản đó
<vubuntor335> uname -r ?
<CoconutCrab> derp
<CoconutCrab> dùng vmware server mà không rõ gõ lệnh à?
<CoconutCrab> vậy dùng virtual box cho lành
<khanhpt> uhm
<khanhpt> sao bạn ko dùng virtualbox
<vubuntor335> Thay` e kiu pai dung  vmserver,hic hic
<khanhpt> nhắp nhắp, cài đặt
<khanhpt> xong
<CoconutCrab> lol~
<khanhpt> mục đích để làm j?
<khanhpt> bài tập là yêu cầu cài đặt vmware server?
<khanhpt> hay cài máy ảo làm việc
<vubuntor335> da
<CoconutCrab> bài tập này nghe ngon qué
<vubuntor335> bai tap thoi ak
<khanhpt> oài sếp vào
<vubuntor335> roi sao day may anh
<vubuntor335> e lam nhu trong howtoforge,nhung den do no bao loi
<vubuntor335> hic,ko cai dc goi linux-kernel-header
<khanhpt> lỗi j?
<vubuntor335> ko tim thay cai goi do
<khanhpt> apt-cache search linux-header
<khanhpt> xem có thấy ko
<vubuntor335> thay a ak
<khanhpt> apt-get instal ...
<khanhpt> *install
<CoconutCrab> lol
<vubuntor335> da
<vubuntor335> e hieu roi^^
<vubuntor335> thanks a khanhpt nhieu nhieu^^
<khanhpt> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> sudo halt
<vubuntor187> hi all
<vubuntor187> cho tôi hỏi chút
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor187> cài giao diện VN cho Libre office kiểu gì vậy
<vubuntor187> tôi dùng U10.10
<vubuntor187> nhưng khi cài xong
<vubuntor187> nó có giao diện ENG
<vubuntor187> haizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<vubuntor051> hello
<vubuntor051> h oi
<vubuntor051>  /j #namcoj
<codai2810> namcoj: ;))
<hello-world>  ca nha ơi, bạn em có con lenovo b460
<hello-world> hiện em đang chạy thử ubuntu 10.04
<hello-world> thấy chuột trên máy bị lỗi
<hello-world> mà trên win7 thì bình thường
<hello-world> ai giúp em khắc phục với
<_Tux_> hello_world: thế thì dùng windows 7 :D
<_Tux_> internet của mình bị lỗi với windows 7 nên mình đành phải dùng Ubuntu này
<hello_world> thua
<hello_world> cái trackpad gì gì đó của em không di được chuột
<hello_world> con trỏ
<hello_world> nhưng cái scroll thì hình như U nhận nhầm là vùng di chuột hay sao ấy
<hello_world> di ở đó nó chạy như ma làm
<hello_world> có lúc còn hiển thị được menu chuột phải cơ
<hello_world> VIP kinh
<hello_world> bác Lào có cao kín gfi giúp em không
<hello_world> nói bã bọt mép, nhễ nhại mồ hôi mà không thấy ai ý kiến ý cò gì
<hello_world> cho quả bọn bây giờ
<_Tux_> hello_world: chịu
<_Tux_> không có kinh nghiệm gì với bọn này
<_Tux_> :D
 * _Tux_ xài desktop
<_Tux_> everything work fine
<hello_world>    thì nó đây bác
<hello_world> vậy mà không cho dùng chuột
<hello_world> lúc nào cũng phải lôi theo con chuột to bự tổ bố thế này mệt lắm
<bebu> có bác nào biết cái menu boot của ubuntu 11.04 hay dừng đột ngột làm e phải recovery lại không
<bebu> cứ làm đi làm lại mà lâu lâu lại bị đứng ấy
<bebu> bác nobawk giúp e với
<bebu> ^^
<nobawk> dừng đột ngột là như thế nào?
<vubuntor314> chao anh em
<vubuntor314> co ai khong
<vubuntor314> chang name
<vietred> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=336
<bksupybot> Title: Từ điển Stardict - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vietred> link stardict.sourgeforce.net die sạch rồi
<vietred> http://yeelou.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/
<bksupybot> Title: StarDict Dictionaries -- 星际译王词库 (at yeelou.com)
<vubuntor432> e moi cai scim vao BackTrack5 nhung ko go duoc tieng viet, co ai giup e voi
 * _Tux_ xài backtrack thì phải xoay xở được chứ lol
<vubuntor432> hj, moi may` mo` vao` linux. nen xai` bt lun a oi
<vubuntor432> :)
<vubuntor432> hinh` nhu a nay` o ben forum ubuntu :D
<ducgiang_8888> vào irc ubuntu lại hỏi có phải bên forum ubuntu ko là sao
<ducgiang_8888> :-D
<_Tux_> vubuntor432: thế thì kiếm thằng khác mà xài đi
<vubuntor432> ua z ha? nay vao` wiky nen no' dua vao` day
<vubuntor432> :))
<_Tux_> dùng BT một thời gian lại dùng Windows ấy mà
<_Tux_> cả thèm chóng chán hô hô
<vubuntor432> hic
<vubuntor432> ^^
<vubuntor432> moi cai` vao` vmware de hoc mon linux ma` thay' kho' wa' :
<_Tux_> vubuntor432: thế có đọc man nhá :))
<_Tux_> cố*
<ducgiang_8888> _Tux_: mày cứ xui dại em nó
<vubuntor432> chac fai dzay thoi. :)
 * _Tux_ đọc man nhiều hơn đọc sách
<ducgiang_8888> kinh
<vubuntor432> hjc. tiec cai' la` cu' nhin` tieng anh lai buon` ngu
<_Tux_> vubuntor432: thế thì ngủ luôn còn gì
<_Tux_> BT với Windows xài Tiếng Việt hả bạn :))
 * _Tux_ like this
<vubuntor432> :))
<vubuntor432> ngu ngu thi` e cung rang' xai` tieng anh thoi hj
<_Tux_> vubuntor432: xài linux thì ráng đọc man
<_Tux_> hem đọc được Tiếng ANh
<_Tux_> thì có đọc man tiếng Tàu hay Pháp, Nhật cũng được
<vubuntor432> @@ chac' lam` them khoa' tieng tau` thoi.
<CoconutCrab> học tiếng Anh thôi
<CoconutCrab> 1 công đôi việc
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<_Tux_> (thấy dấu @ ở nick CoconutCrab )
 * _Tux_ nặn, hụp
<CoconutCrab> bình thường vẫn thế mà
<vubuntor772> ngu? het roi a` cac' bac'
<kid__> a
<vubuntor931> cac anh oi,cac anh co the chi em cach cai dat redhat 6 bang kickstart khong ạ
<_Tux_> RH6 ...
<rmrf> dai gia vl
<rmrf> co' rh6
<rmrf> ಠ_ಠ
<_Tux_> rmrf: RH 6
<_Tux_> không phải RHEL
<_Tux_> :))
<rmrf> ?
<rmrf> ko là RHEL 6 thì là cái gì
<rmrf> làm gì có Redhat 6 ko nhỉ
<_Tux_> rmrf: sao hem có nhỉ
<_Tux_> RH ngày xưa
<_Tux_> (chẳng lẽ mình nhầm)
<_Tux_> Red Hat Linux 6
<_Tux_> .g Red Hat Linux 6
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.redhat.com/promo/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux6/
<bksupybot> Title: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 (at www.redhat.com)
<_Tux_> lol
<rmrf> _Tux_: có redhat linux 6 thật
<rmrf> nhưng mà nó từ năm 99
<rmrf> chả nhẽ giờ còn người hỏi :D
<_Tux_> rmrf: sao không có
<_Tux_> mấy trung tâm dạy linux
<_Tux_> toàn đồ cổ :))
<rmrf> vãi ಠ_ಠ
<ignotus_> co ban nao biet email cua tac gia cua http://code.google.com/p/scim-unikey/ ko?
<bksupybot> Title: scim-unikey - Vietnamese IM Engine for scim - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-07
<vubuntor148> Dùng lệnh để cài đặt những gói phần mền download về...
<vubuntor659> virtual host:
<vubuntor659> Listen 80 Listen 8080 Listen 8089  NameVirtualHost 127.0.0.1:80 NameVirtualHost 127.0.0.1:8080 NameVirtualHost 127.0.0.1:8089  <VirtualHost 127.0.0.1:80> ServerName abc.com ServerAlias www.abc.com DocumentRoot /data/www/abc </VirtualHost>  <VirtualHost 127.0.0.1:8080> ServerName abc.com ServerAlias www.abc.com DocumentRoot /data/www/abc </VirtualHost>  <VirtualHost 127.0.0.1:80> ServerName abc.com ServerAlias xyz.abc.com Docu
<vubuntor659> không truy cập được xyz.abc.com
<vubuntor659> phải thêm port mới làm đ0c
<vubuntor659> vậy sao đổi dc đây mọi người
<Tux|Ubuntu> clgt
<vubuntor278> Xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor278> Mình nghe nói có thể chạy trực tiếp Ubuntu từ CD, vậy mình làm cách nào có được bản CD đó, mình có thể tải từ Internet không, mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<vubuntor278> Minh nghe nói đó là đĩa Live CD Ubuntu có đúng không?
<vubuntor278> Alô
<vubuntor278> Hjc, mình nghe nói có thể nhờ mọi người trợ giúp mà!
<C4NoC> wut?
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor278: vào đó đọc
<C4NoC> vubuntor278: down cd về, tạo usb boot mà xài
<C4NoC> ko thì dùng vmware, virtualbox chạy thử
<vubuntor072> "Sửa ghi chú cho user"
<vubuntor072> minh lam sao vay
<vubuntor072> ?
<vubuntor072> ai biet giup minh voi
<vubuntor473> giup em voi, may em msi cx623 chay 2 card intel hd va card geforce 310m, nhung ubuntu 12.04 cua e khong nhan card
<vubuntor473> additional driver check thi no bao la no proprietary are in use on your system
<vubuntor473> cai hardinfo vo coi thi no bao la openGL vendor unknow, version unknow ...
<vubuntor473> ai giup em voi, k co driver card nen man hinh giat tung len
<C4NoC> chiuj
<C4NoC> ko xài ubuntu
<vubuntor928> cho mình hỏi tại sao mình giải nén file iso down từ trang chủ ubuntu ra và chạy wubi.exe nhưng nó vẫn down ubuntu trên mạng về là sao hả mọi người
<n2i> nó down về?
 * n2i xài wubi mà chi :3
<vubuntor928> thế phải làm thế nào để setup
<n2i> vubuntor928: bạn muốn cài ubuntu?
<n2i> 1. xài máy ảo
<n2i> 2. cài vào máy thật
<n2i> tùy chọn
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor928> cài vào máy thật
<n2i> vậy bạn cài bình thường thôi
<n2i> tức là lấy cái file iso đó ghi ra đĩa, hoặc xài usb để khởi động
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> bạn nên tham khảo một chút ở forum, và wiki
<n2i> cài ubuntu thì nhanh thôi, cỡ 15 - 20' cho tất cả. nhưng với cả việc tìm hiểu, lục lọi wiki, forum như lần đầu bây giờ thì chắc là mất cỡ 1h đồng hồ để xong
<name-less> moi nguoi oi vao kenh cua archlinux
<name-less> lam sao de dua cau hoi len
<name-less> ?
<name-less> n2i
<name-less> ducgiang_8888:
<_Tux_> name-less: lol
<name-less> n0bawk:
<name-less> cac bac gikup em voi
<_Tux_> name-less: xài được archlinux mà không vô được archlinux channel à :(
<n2i> thế ở đây làm sao để đưa câu hỏi lên? :
<n2i> :3
<name-less> len do hinh nhu ho khoa kenh
<name-less> _Tux_: thu "/j #archlinux"
<_Tux_> name-less: có sao đâu
<_Tux_> vào được mà
<name-less> sang do xem dua duoc cau hoi len khong?
<_Tux_> nhiều người kinh =))
<name-less> vao duoc
<name-less> doc duoc
<name-less> nhung khong dua duoc cau hoi len
<name-less> hay minh la khach khong duoc quyen hoi?
 * _Tux_ nói chuyện bình thường
<name-less> o
<_Tux_> name-less: user của bạn chưa đăng kí với NickServ
<_Tux_> name-less: làm ơn gõ Tiếng Việt okie
<name-less> "== Cannot send to channel: #archlinux"
<name-less> ubuntu 12.04
<name-less> ibus-unikey tit.
<name-less> kho^ng go~ duo*.c TV
<_Tux_> ubuntu 12.04 ibus-unikey bình thường
<_Tux_> gõ TV chả vấn đề gì
<name-less> bó tay ông cụ
<name-less> 1 số cái gõ được
<name-less> 1 số không
<_Tux_> wtf
<n2i> name-less: đăng ký với nickserv trước
<name-less> mà đã thế tiện hỏi ở đây luôn
<name-less> mình cài arch ra usb
<_Tux_> name-less: mình chỉ biết là ở đây thì nên xài tiếng việt
<_Tux_> vì đây là #ubuntu-vn
<_Tux_> name-less: rftm !
<_Tux_> arch wiki thẳng tiến !
<name-less> hinh như ban đầu nó không nhận USB
 * n2i arch wiki là một nơi tuyệt vời! :)
<name-less> nên chỉ load xong cái kernel và initrd
<_Tux_> name-less: rftm !!!
<name-less> nó không thèm nhận "/"
<name-less> root=/dev/*
<name-less> không nhận
<name-less> root=UUID=uuid cho root
<name-less> cũng không được\
<name-less> _Tux_: có cách nào giúp được không?
<n2i> name-less: tức là xài arch trên usb? chứ hem có ý định cài vào hdd?
<n2i> bạn nên liệng qua arch wiki trước
<name-less> ừ
<name-less> đậu chán bên đó rùi
<n2i> forum của arch cũng tuyệt lắm
<name-less> liệng chi nữa
<_Tux_> name-less: thay UUID bằng /dev/sdxx
<_Tux_> mà nhớ không lầm
<_Tux_> arch nó cũng đek chơi root=UUID kiểu kia
<_Tux_> mà chơi /dev/disk-by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxx gì đó
<name-less> nhưng đặt là sdxx
<n2i> real_root=/dev/sdxy <--
<_Tux_> (đọc arch wiki mà không biết vụ này sao ?)
<name-less> thì nó cũng đâu có  nhân đâu
<_Tux_> name-less: live arch ? hay cài arch trên usb rồi ?
<_Tux_> name-less: nó sẽ nhận
<name-less> cài trên usb roài
<_Tux_> boot từ USB được tức là có devices đó rồi
<name-less> nhưng cài xong thì không khởi động arch đươc
<_Tux_> name-less: nó báo lỗi gì ?
 * _Tux_ chả có vấn đề gì thì một USB devices nó nhận chả khác gì một hdd cả
<name-less> đại loại là không thấy /dev/sda3
<name-less> "/dev/sda3" là root
<_Tux_> name-less: are you sure ?
<name-less> chắc chắn
<_Tux_> name-less: grub ở trên USB hay ở trên HDD ?
<name-less> trên usb
<name-less> ngoài ra mình còn grub-install
<name-less> cũng không được
<_Tux_> name-less: ở console của grub
<_Tux_> tab tab
<_Tux_> hoặc ls
<_Tux_> tùy grub
<_Tux_> xem có ra mấy cái phân vùng hdd
<_Tux_> grub 0.97 hay grub2 ?
<name-less> cái grub của arch cổ xưa lắm
<name-less> nó có hiểu câu lệnh nào đâu
<_Tux_> n2i: Arch giờ chơi grub 0.07
<_Tux_> 0.97 hay nâng cấp lên grub2 roài
<name-less> đến set root=(hdx,x)
<name-less> nó còn không biết
<_Tux_> bố láo
<_Tux_> name-less: grub nào cũng nhận
<name-less> :P
<name-less> nói thật mà không tin
<n2i> ò
<_Tux_> còn hdx,x thì nó không nhận là dễ hiểu thôi
<n2i> name-less: troll à? :3
<_Tux_> oh sorry
<_Tux_> tưởng hda ...
<name-less> thế nên tui mới thử thay bằng grub của ubuntu
<_Tux_> name-less: grub nào chả được
<name-less> nhung cugnx chẳng ăn thua
<_Tux_> nó có mỗi việc load kernel và ramdisk thoi
<name-less> hay thằng này không cho cài ra USB
<name-less> ùa
<name-less> thì load được
<_Tux_> name-less: nó chả biết đâu là USB hay HDD đâu
<_Tux_> name-less: túm lại là bạn không biết rõ grub nó báo cái khỉ gì khi boot
<name-less> nhÆ°ng sau khi decompressing kernel .............
<_Tux_> hoặc đơn giản là config grub thế nào thì chịu
<name-less> thì nó không tìm thấy "/"
<name-less> nosic chung là config grub chắc là chuẩn
<_Tux_> cần cái thông báo
<_Tux_> name-less: config đâu
<_Tux_> kết quả fdisk -l nưa
<name-less> menu.lst
<name-less> ?
<name-less> ok
<_Tux_> name-less: tùy grub 0.97 thì menu.lst grub2 thì grub.cfg
<name-less> nó là menu.lst
<name-less> chắc là 0.97
<name-less> http://paste.ubuntu.com/973609/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<name-less> http://paste.ubuntu.com/973612/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> name-less: nó tự gen lúc cài ?
<name-less> nó gen sai
<name-less> mình đã sửa lại
<_Tux_> name-less: sai chỗ nào ?
<name-less> lúc đầu nó gen thì không thấy kernel và initrd
<_Tux_> name-less: có mỗi cái /dev/sdb thế kia
<_Tux_> sda đâu ?
<_Tux_> name-less: nó gen như thế nào !!!
<_Tux_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub
<name-less> http://paste.ubuntu.com/973615/
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> đọc cái này đi rồi tính tiếp
<_Tux_> name-less: sdc ?
<_Tux_> có mấy HDD
<_Tux_> mấy USB ?
<name-less> lúc cài thì có 2
<name-less> lúc boot chỉ 1 thôi
<name-less> vậy mới bảo nó gen sai
<_Tux_> có 2 sao nó gen thành sdc ?
<_Tux_> name-less: cài như nào ?
<name-less> thì 1 cái USB chứa bộ cài
<_Tux_> name-less: thêm vào nữa
<name-less> 1 cái để cài ra
<_Tux_> cái fdisk -l
<_Tux_> làm ơn post lên đầy đủ
<_Tux_> name-less: một cái HDD nữa đúng không
<_Tux_> vậy thì sdc là đúng rồi còn gì ?
<name-less> khi nãy mình post là của USB
<_Tux_> giờ rút một cái đi thì tất nhiên nó sai là đúng rồi
<name-less> vì chẳng lẽ qua máy khác lại phải sủa?
<_Tux_> name-less: mình cần tất cả những cái bạn sẽ dùng để boot vô đó
<name-less> "/boot" trên USB
<_Tux_> name-less: chuẩn rồi
<_Tux_> USB mà
<name-less> "/   /home" trên usb
<name-less> thì cần gì quan tâm thằng khác
<name-less> ?
<_Tux_> name-less: túm lại là cái uuid bạn config cho thằng grub 0.97 không đúng kiểu của arch
<name-less> ?
<_Tux_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<_Tux_> /dev/disk/by-uuid/31f8eb0d-612b-4805-835e-0e6d8b8c5591
<name-less> mình tưởng dòng tham số đấy chỉ giành cho kernel
<_Tux_> thử đoạn kiểu này xem
<_Tux_> mà tốt nhất là dùng cha nó /dev/sdxx cho nhanh
<_Tux_> chú là (hd0,0)
<name-less> ok
<_Tux_> có thể thay đổi nếu cắm USB vào
<name-less> cái nào dùng để boot thì cái đó là hd0
<_Tux_> name-less: cũng chưa biết được
<name-less> theo mình là vậy
<name-less> dù sao thì root=/dev/disk/.............................
<name-less> ??
<_Tux_> name-less: đã nói rồi mà
<_Tux_> 2 kiểu
<_Tux_> thích xài kiểu nào thì xài
<name-less> nghĩa là trong trường hợp này?
<name-less> viết như trên đúng không ?
<name-less> root=/dev/disk/.............................
<_Tux_> name-less: /dev/sdxx
<_Tux_> hoặc /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxx
<name-less> khoogn có root=?
<name-less> khoogn có "root="?
<_Tux_> đệt
 * _Tux_ hết kiên nhẫn cmnr
<name-less> thì mình đã tuyên bố cái này root=/dev/disk/.............................
<name-less> nếu đúng thì bạn ok 1 cái
<name-less> còn bạn bảo có 2 cách thì mình hiểu
<name-less> 1 là rôt=/dev/sdxx
<name-less> 1 kiểu là root=/dev/disk/by-uuid
<_Tux_> name-less: uhm
<_Tux_> kiểu uuid như bạn config kia
<_Tux_> chỉ ubuntu và debian nó mới vậy
<_Tux_> (fedora với họ nhà RH thì ếu rõ)
<name-less> nhưng cái dòng UUID đó chỉ là tham số với kernel còn grub không xử lí
<name-less> đúng không?
<name-less> nếu đúng thì cách 2 _Tux_ bảo cũng không dùng được
<name-less> vì mình đã thử qua grub 2
<_Tux_> name-less: uhm
<name-less> mình vào ubuntu cài grub 2 cho arch ròai
<_Tux_> name-less: chả có gì là không dùng được hết
<_Tux_> name-less: nếu dùng grub2 thì config là ở grub.cfg
<_Tux_> không phải ở menu.lst
<name-less> sau đó cũng config UUID cho nó như mình gửi ban đầu
<name-less> nó đều không nhận root drive
<_Tux_> name-less: túm lại là bạn không hiểu vấn đề nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> kernel của arch
<_Tux_> chỉ nhận uuid dưới dạng mình vừa paste vô
<name-less> à
<_Tux_> không phải cái dạng mà bạn đang config hiện thời
<name-less> vậy thì ok
 * _Tux_ chả hiểu có đọc arch wiki thật không
<name-less> chắc là được
<_Tux_> hay cứ lướt qua cái rồi lại thôi
<name-less> có mà
<_Tux_> đọc wiki phải đọc cẩn thận
<name-less> nhưng chỉ đọc phần nào cảm thấy cần thôi
<_Tux_> name-less: thế mới chết
<_Tux_> name-less: vì bạn đâu có biết chỗ nào cần với chỗ nào không cần
<name-less> ý là "đã ngu lại cố tỏ ra nguy hiểm"?
<name-less> thui dù sao thì thank bạn 1 cái đã
<name-less> out ra thử cái
<CoconutCrab> okay
<_Tux_> name-less: mình có bảo vậy đâu ta ?
<_Tux_> name-less: bạn tự nhận
<_Tux_> :)
<name-less> vẫn là mình
<name-less> _Tux_: giúp tiếp nha
<name-less> đưa thêm đối số thế nào để kernel nhận usb ngay trong quá trình khởi động?
<name-less> mình sửa cái uuid rui
<name-less> nhưng vẫn không được
<name-less> hay CoconutCrab
 * _Tux_ ếu hiểu
<_Tux_> name-less: lỗi gì lúc boot ?
<name-less> thì sửa lại cái root=/dev/disk/
<name-less> không tìm thấy /
<_Tux_> name-less: cho xin cái config phát
<_Tux_> grub2 mà nãy h paste lên menu.lst
<_Tux_> thì chịu
<name-less> không
<_Tux_> sudo blkid nữa
<name-less> mình lại để lại là 0.97 rui
<_Tux_> sudo fdisk -l toàn bộ thì càng tốt
<_Tux_> name-less: wtf
<_Tux_> thế install lại grub 0.97 kiểu gì
<_Tux_> khi arch không vào được
<_Tux_> và ubuntu xài grub2 ?
<n0bawk> :3
<name-less> thi cai lai arch thui
<name-less> :D
<_Tux_> lulz
<_Tux_> name-less: cài lại arch
<n0bawk> ngon
<_Tux_> thì cái uuid của từng phân vùng nó lại khác
<_Tux_> ...
<name-less> tuong luc cai minh khong chon root by uuid
<name-less> len cai lai
<_Tux_> ...
<name-less> nhung cai lai de no gen tu dong thi cung khong theo uuid
<quangteospk> support món gì thế ^^
<_Tux_> name-less: nếu theo uuid thì bao nhiêu devices cũng không sợ
<name-less> http://paste.ubuntu.com/973698/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> nhưng kiểu tra lại cho nó chắc
<quangteospk> chả hiểu =))
<name-less> http://paste.ubuntu.com/973700/
<_Tux_> name-less: sda hay sdb là cái chỗ cài arch đó
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * _Tux_ sao chơi lắm reiserfs vậy
<name-less> thì cũng biết là thế
<_Tux_> yêu thằng đấy vậy nhể
<name-less> thích vì tiết kiệm
<_Tux_> tiết kiệm cái gì ?
<name-less> thì không gian lưu trữ
<name-less> không theo kiểu block 4k
<CoconutCrab> vậy hả
<name-less> không theo kiểu block 512 - 1k - 4k
<CoconutCrab> tail packing heh
<CoconutCrab> performance killer
<CoconutCrab> ;)
<_Tux_> UMS USB là cái ếu gì ta
<name-less> à 2 cái đó vừa định thêm vào
 * _Tux_ ếu hiểu name-less nói gì
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: nó là cái của nợ gì vậy
<CoconutCrab> ai bít UMS USB là cái chi
<name-less> thui vụ đó bỏ qua đi
<name-less> cái đó vừa thêm
<name-less> _Tux_: có cao kiến chi không?
<name-less> :P
<_Tux_> name-less: mình cũng ếu hiểu chính xác là nó thông báo cái khỉ gì
<_Tux_> ngoài việc bạn bảo nó không tìm thấy /
<_Tux_> name-less: config thế kia bỏ mấy cái UMS và USB đi
<_Tux_> khởi động
<_Tux_> nó báo gì
<_Tux_> thông báo chính xác tiếng anh
<_Tux_> no such root device ?
<name-less> cannot find device /dev/disk/by-uuid/.......................... waiting 10s
<name-less> 2 cái kia là vừa thêm vào
<n0bawk> chắc hàng xịn quá đây mà :))
<name-less> còn chưa rõ đúng hay sai
<_Tux_> name-less: thì dùng cái /dev/sdb3 hoặc sda3
<_Tux_> thá»­ chÆ°a ?
<name-less> thử roài
<_Tux_> vô lí đùng đùng
<name-less> còn thử sd{a-c}
<name-less> vào busybox
<name-less> ls /dev/sd*
<name-less> nó chỉ có sda sdax
<name-less> thuộc harddisk 1
<_Tux_> name-less: busybox ở đâu ra ?
<name-less> không có mấy par của usb
<name-less> thì không tìm được root
<name-less> 10s sau tự vào
<_Tux_> chả có nhẽ
<name-less> cái đó chắc là busybox
<_Tux_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_Arch_Linux_on_a_USB_key
<bksupybot> Title: Installing Arch Linux on a USB key - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<_Tux_> name-less: đừng bảo là chưa đọc ?
<name-les> bực thật
<name-les> n0bawk: xịn hay "xịt" ở đây là gì thế?
<name-les> _Tux_: có cao kiến gì không?
<_Tux_> http://usalug.com/phpBB3//viewtopic.php?t=12377
<bksupybot> Title: View topic - How-To Install Archlinux on a USB Stick and boot from it! (at usalug.com)
<_Tux_> name-les: đọc chưa
<_Tux_> đọc cái https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_Arch_Linux_on_a_USB_key
<bksupybot> Title: Installing Arch Linux on a USB key - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<_Tux_> name-les: theo 2 cái tutorial đó
<_Tux_> nếu biết chroot là cái gì
<name-les> có nghĩa là lại phải làm lại?
<_Tux_> (mà chả biết có chroot được không)
<_Tux_> name-les: đọc và tự hiểu
 * _Tux_ đi xem phim
<_Tux_> tốn thời gian vkl
<quangteospk> #archlinuxvn
<_Tux_> tưởng archlinux nhiều sn lắm
 * _Tux_ nhe răng cười
<quangteospk> =)))
<name-les> name-les: quăng cà chua _Tux_
 * _Tux_ cầm gạch choảng name-les 
<_Tux_> name-les: ăn cháo đá bát vkl;
<name-les> có đá được nhát nào đâu
<name-les> cái tuto kia thì thấy từ sớm roài
<_Tux_> name-les: đọc ếu hiểu
<_Tux_> và không làm theo ?
<name-les> định qua đây kiếm ít mì ăn liền
 * _Tux_ okie
<_Tux_> name-les: ờ giỏi thì tự làm cmn đi
<name-les> nào ngờ lại redirect qua đó
<_Tux_> ném cà chua vào mình làm chi
<name-les> đâu có, tại thấy cuwoif cứ đểu đểu
 * _Tux_ cứ giúp được một lúc rồi người ta lại ném cà chua lol
<quangteospk> =)))))
<_Tux_> con người có văn hóa thế
<quangteospk> Arch mà
<name-les> who
<quangteospk> tự coi tự làm đi chứ
<name-les> ?
<name-les> "cuwoif cứ đểu đểu" đó à?
<CoconutCrab> thôi
<CoconutCrab> đừng nói bậy
<quangteospk> rảnh thì lên bbs.archlinux.org tạo topic hỏi thôi =))))
 * n2i vote nào :3
<_Tux_> mình đưa 2 links
<_Tux_> và nghĩ 2 cách đó nên thử trước đã
<name-les> quangteospk: có biết thì giúp cho bát mỳ
<name-les> lên đó ? chắc sang 5 mới có người vô
 * _Tux_ đổ bát mì lên đầu name-les 
 * _Tux_ bonus thêm quả cà chua của name-les 
<name-les> "con người có văn hóa" nó thế này đây
<name-les> bih thì mình đã hiểu
 * _Tux_ cười đểu
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> cãi nhau thì pm nhé
 * n2i thấy _Tux_ tư vấn rất nhiệt tình nãy giờ
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: okie
<_Tux_> ignore cho đỡ tốn công type
<_Tux_> done
<name-les> :((
<name-les> vậy là mang tiếng ác
<name-les> phải chi _Tux_ đừng cười đểu
<quangteospk> @name-les: sao lại sang năm mới có người vô =))))
<quangteospk> bbs.archlinux.org cực kỳ active mà kêu năm sau mới có
<quangteospk> :-ss
<vubuntor602> Chao`
<CoconutCrab> cháo
<vubuntor602> Có ai chỉ em cài song song Ubuntu với WinXP ko
<name-les> vubuntor602: trò đùa muôn thủa à?
<quangteospk> cài WinXP rồi cài Ubuntu thôi =)))))
<vubuntor602> sao ạ??
<vubuntor602> Em hok biết cài sao nữa
<vubuntor602> mà giờ nên cài Ubuntu ver mấy vậy?
<name-les> wubi nếu muốn cài ngay trong xp
<vubuntor602> em mới biết đến ubuntu
<name-les> 12.04 mới nhất
<quangteospk> đọc wiki chưa
<vubuntor602> cài ngay trong xp là sao ạ
<name-les> http://ubuntu.com/
<quangteospk> đọc wiki chưa
<bksupybot> Title: Home | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor602> chÆ°a
<quangteospk> thế thì đọc ngay và luôn đi
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor602> Okay!
<vubuntor602> ubuntu, kubuntu hoặc xubuntu  @@
<quangteospk> có vấn đề gì giữa chúng ^^
<vubuntor602> giống nhau hết huh
 * _Tux_ đi ban nick
<quangteospk> khác chứ
<quangteospk> chữ K, chữ X kìa
<_Tux_> ồ men nhầm channel
<name-les> ubuntu đi cho dân giã
<quangteospk> =))
<vubuntor602> @@
<quangteospk> Tux làm gì thế
<vubuntor602> Ubuntu chơi dc yahoo, chrome ... ko nhỉ
<_Tux_> vubuntor602: được
<name-les> tuốt
<_Tux_> xem jav thoai mái
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor602> =))
<vubuntor602> em nghe nói nó down khủng hơn windows nhiều luôn??
<name-les> down chi?
<quangteospk> down cái gì
<name-les> không hiểu?
<quangteospk> file ISO á
<vubuntor602> phim
<CoconutCrab> download
<vubuntor602> nhiều loại
<quangteospk> ờ
<vubuntor602> trên mediafire, torrent ....
<quangteospk> nhanh lắm
<name-les> chả hiể
<name-les> tốc độ net à?
<quangteospk> mình xài mạng 300k mà Down được gần 3MB/s
<vubuntor602> th` th` windows em down dc ~400kb = intenet download manager
<quangteospk> :">
<name-les> :P
<name-les> nghe ở đâu thế
<CoconutCrab> that comes up to 24 Mb/s
<CoconutCrab> mb*
<vubuntor602> ko biết sang ubuntu thì nhiêu
<_Tux_> quangteospk: lol
<name-les> thua
<quangteospk> ;;)
<name-les> cái 3MB/s kia là Mega bit
<_Tux_> vubuntor602: sang Ubuntu sẽ lên đến hàng vài ngàn byte/s
<_Tux_> =))
<quangteospk> vãi bác Tux
<quangteospk> =))
<vubuntor602> là bao nhiêu kb thím =))
<quangteospk> theo í kiến của mình thì ra cafeHD down nhanh cực :-ss
<name-les> bản thân chưa thấy thằng nào qua mặt được idm
<quangteospk> wget =)))
<name-les> cos chawng chir laf torrent
<name-les> có thể ho he đôi chút
<name-les> :D
<vubuntor602> alo
<vubuntor602> wa ubuntu down dc nhju ạ
<CoconutCrab> = windows, chia 4 ra
<vubuntor602> sax
<vubuntor602> vậy bé hơn à
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<vubuntor602> vậy cần antivirus hok
<_Tux_> có
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu ít người dùng không ai thèm viết cho
<_Tux_> nhớ là phải loại của Nhật nhá
<_Tux_> Japanese AntiVirus
<_Tux_> viết tắt là JAV
<_Tux_> =))
 * n2i loại này đa nền tảng, miễn phí, lắm ver để lựa chọn, ... :P
<_Tux_> n2i: miễn cái gì
<_Tux_> DVD hơi bị đắt nhá
<kid__> chẳng free lòi ra
<kid__> _Tux_: mất đồng nào chưa+))
 * n2i có mua bao giờ =))
<_Tux_> kid__: đấy là hàng rip rồi
<_Tux_> có phải DVD ếu đâu
<_Tux_> =))
<CoconutCrab> out hết rồi huh
<CoconutCrab> cái ip kia trông quen quen
<name-less> à vậy là các vị này đang nói đến hàng tươi sống
<CoconutCrab> gặp ở đâu ấy nhỉ
<vubuntor602> có ubuntu tiếng việt ko bà con
<name-less> vubuntor602: có chứ
<name-less> cứ lấy CD về cho chọn ngôn ngữ ngay từ khi khởi động
<vubuntor602> sao wubi ko có tiếng việt
<vubuntor602> em cài ngay trong x[
<vubuntor602> xp
<quangteospk> xài tiếng việt làm gì
<vubuntor602> dốt
<n0b0dy> thì người ta thích xài tiếng việt
<n0b0dy> kệ
<quangteospk> XP có tiếng Việt à
<CoconutCrab> cos
<vubuntor602> ko
<CoconutCrab> có từ thời windows 95
<vubuntor602> em mới down wubi về
<CoconutCrab> nó ra hồi 1996
<vubuntor602> định cài trong xp
<vubuntor602> mà ko có vietnam
<quangteospk> hiếm thấy ai xài XP tiếng việt
<n0b0dy> Hình như cài xong down language trong ubuntu đc
<vubuntor602> nên chọn bao nhiêu GB đây??
<CoconutCrab> 6
<CoconutCrab> +
<vubuntor602> ok
<n0b0dy> chơi hết ổ cứng đi :D
<vubuntor602> mình cài = wubi có mất windows xp hok
<name-less> không
<vubuntor602> xài Ubuntu có lợi gì hơn Xp vậy anh
<quangteospk> có
<n0b0dy> à xài ubuntu khổ hơn
<name-less> miễn phí, dùng không phải nhòm trước ngó sau công an sờ gáy
<n0b0dy> chán hơn
<n0b0dy> :))
<quangteospk> coi JAV nét hơn
<quangteospk> =))
<n0b0dy> ừa , cái đó công nhận
<n0b0dy> :))
<name-less> hay nhỉ sao ubuntu coi JAV lại nét hơn?
<vubuntor602> hic nói rõ với
<vubuntor602> vậy nên dùng xp hay ubuntu
<quangteospk> có chơi game online gì ko
<name-less> vubuntor602: phải xác định dùng với mục đích gì?
<n0b0dy> vubuntor602: xài Ubuntu làm gì
<n0b0dy> nếu coi JAV thì okie
<n0b0dy> :))
<name-less> nhưng làm sao để ignore
<name-less> config pacman?
<name-less> ignore list
<name-less> black list?
<vubuntor094> hello
<vubuntor094> I need everyone help
<vubuntor094> co ai o day khong
<vubuntor094> cho em hoi chut cac anh oi
<vubuntor094> somebody help me
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-08
<vubuntor942> hello
<vubuntor942> ok
<vubuntor942> toi da cai ubuntu song song winxp, khoi dong tot
<vubuntor942> Nhưng khi ở windows, tôi không thấy ổ đĩa cài ubuntu? Vì sao vậy, giúp tôi với
<vubuntor942> Một số phần mềm đã cài và chạy trên windows, giờ cũng bị lỗi, tại sao như vậy? giúp tôi cách khắc phục???
<CoconutCrab> windows không nhìn được ubuntu, hết
<vubuntor942> tôi không sử dụng được các phần mềm đã cài và sử dụng trong Win xp sau khi cài ubuntu 12.04, cài lại các phần mền này cũng không được??? Giúp tôi?
<CoconutCrab> không có lý do gì như thế cả
<CoconutCrab> vào win dùng bt thôi
<vubuntor942> liệu rằng khi phân chia, dồn lại ổ để cài ubuntu, đã đụng chạm gì đến win và phần mềm đã cài ko?
<CoconutCrab> có thể, tùy bạn thực hiện nó như thế nào
<vubuntor942> dùng Partition Magic 8.05 cho win để làm. Bây giờ còn không gỡ được các phần mềm đã cài để cài mới????
<CoconutCrab> không rõ
<CoconutCrab> bên này nói chung chỉ hỗ trợ ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> còn windows thì *trên lý thuyết* không bị ảnh hưởng gì bởi việc phân vùng
<vubuntor942> Có bản linux nào mà windows có thể nhìn thấy không vây???
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor942> OK. Cảm ơn nhiều
<CoconutCrab> noice huh
<vubuntor074> hi
<vubuntor074> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor074> mình mới up Ubuntu lên bản 12.04 nhưng chưa cài được Photoshop có ai biết ko chỉ mình với
<n2i> vubuntor074: cài Photoshop?
<n2i> Photoshop không có bản cho Ubuntu đâu bạn
<vubuntor074> cài thông qua Wine dc mà bạn nhưng mà mình cài ko dc
<n2i> vubuntor074: Cài qua wine? vậy bạn gặp lỗi gì?
<n2i> nhu cầu sử dụng photoshop của bạn có nhiều và yêu cầu có (quá) cao không?
<n2i> nếu không, thì Gimp là một app thay thế rất tốt
<n2i> bạn cũng có thể kiếm một bản portable của PTS về xài, đỡ phải cài.
<vubuntor074> mình cũng ko có làm nhiều
<vubuntor074> để mình xem Gimp thử có xài dc ko
<vubuntor074> thanks nhiều
<vubuntor917> co  ai o day ko?
<vubuntor917> alo
<vubuntor917> alo
<Stanley00> nope
<vubuntor917> alo
<vubuntor917> tux
<vubuntor917> canox
<vubuntor917> ????
<vubuntor917> help me
<Stanley00> !ák
<ubot2> Factoid 'k' not found
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> !?
<n2i> !!
<n2i> có lẽ xài facktoid kiểu vậy sẽ nhanh hơn :)
<Stanley00> n2i: ý hay á :D
<n2i> !? ~ !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> ví dụ thế. :
<Stanley00> !?
<Stanley00> ??
 * n2i phải đợi ai có permission thay đổi/cập nhật với con ubot2 đã :3
<Stanley00> ơ, vậy mà thấy con bot nói thế nên tưởng là được rồi :3
<codai|happy> !!
<codai|happy> ubot2!
<vubuntor424> CoconutCrab: ?
<CoconutCrab> :)
<vubuntor424> bác nào làm ơn chỉ giùm
<vubuntor424> thanh toolbar của ubuntu bỗng dung bị trang aqori.com nhảy vào vào,
<vubuntor424> thfi làm sao bỏ nó đi đc ta
<vubuntor424> :(
<CoconutCrab> toolbar là cái trên cùng ha?
<CoconutCrab> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
 * vubuntor424 ức chết đi được, bỏ máy ra có chút mà bị vày vò h k dám nhìn :(
<CoconutCrab> còn nếu của firefox thì disable cái add on đi
<CoconutCrab> haiz
 * CoconutCrab đi nạp điện thoại
<vubuntor424> xong òi,cảm ơn bác
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<vubuntor424> điên k thể chịu, lần nào có ng khác đến nhà là ya ràng máy móc tum lum hết lên :(
<CoconutCrab> để họ ra user khác
<vubuntor424> cái máy đó có để pass đâu, để ng nhà làm, nhưng có lúc máy bật đó, 1 ông k thuộc gia đình bò vào là loạn
<CoconutCrab> chuyển qua quyền root, rm -rf hết nội dung của cái home đi
<vubuntor264> có ai đây ko zậy, mình hỏi chút
<favadi> vubuntor264, bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor264> mình khởi động vào ubuntu
<favadi> blist
<vubuntor264> nó báo là this dis dev\mapper\cryptswap1 not mount
<vubuntor264> và nó cho lựa chọn M để manual mount và S để skip
<vubuntor264> mình chọn S và nó đơ luôn
<n2i> vubuntor264: bạn cài đặt thế nào, và có vọc gì trước đó không?
<vubuntor264> ko mình cài đặt bt mà
<vubuntor264> mình xóa bỏ toàn bộ partition
<vubuntor264> tạo 1 cái 10GB ext4
<vubuntor264> và 1 cái 1GB swap
<vubuntor264> còn lại là data trống
<n2i> và cài đặt xong, khởi động lại thì bị như vậy?
<vubuntor264> ừa
<vubuntor264> restart lại 1 lần vẫn bị như vậy
<vubuntor264> à đc rồi nè, restart lại vài lần thì lại bt
<vubuntor264> lạ quá =(
<n2i> hem lẽ bảng phân vùng có gì đó :3
<vubuntor264> =(
<vubuntor264> thui dù sao cũng đã chạy đc =D
<vubuntor229> cho mình hỏi có cách nào cài driver máy in cho ubuntu 12.04 chưa?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-09
<vubuntor130> Hey
<vubuntor130> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor130> mình mới nâng cấp Ubuntu lên 12.04
<vubuntor130> nhưng nó không nhận Wireless h chưa biết phải xử lý sao có ai giúp mìh với
<vubuntor130> Thanks
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<n0bawk> vubuntor130: nếu máy có cài windows thì thử cái này xem
<vubuntor130> máy mình cài hai HDH song song nhau
<n0bawk> vubuntor130: làm như cái link ở trên
<n0bawk> ko đc thì tính tiếp
<vubuntor130> uhm
<vubuntor130> thanks bạn nha
<vubuntor130> :D
<jin9x> alo, mình có vấn đề với hibernate, swap đã mount đầy đủ, nhưng khi khởi động lại thì vẫn vào thẳng ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> xem kernel param có resume=/...
<jin9x> xem ntn bạn ?
<vubuntor149> Tux oi
<vubuntor149> co ai ko zay
<vubuntor149> cho minh hoi ty
<vubuntor149> :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor149: hỏi cái gì thì hỏi đi
<vubuntor149> minh danh lenh TOP
<vubuntor149> thay co cai Compiz
<vubuntor149> tat no co anh huong j ko ban
<n0bawk> có ảnh hưởng chút xíu
<n0bawk> ví dụ như ko còn hiệu ứng hiệu iếc gì nữa
<vubuntor149> lam sao disble no ban
<n0bawk> vubuntor149: metacity --replace
<n0bawk> vubuntor149: hoặc là gỡ nó ra
<favadi> n0bawk, ủa tưởng 12.04 làm gì còn metacity?
<n0bawk> favadi: ko biết, chỉ bừa :))
 * favadi vặn mỏ n0bawk 
<vubuntor332> cho em hoi cach cai vmware tool cho ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor800> Tux Æ¡i
<vubuntor800> có đó
<vubuntor800> hok
<vubuntor800> có bạn nào hỗ trợ mình tý
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> cài vô là xong?
<vubuntor800> là sao bạn
<vubuntor800> nãy mình gỡ compiz ra
<vubuntor800> màn hình trở về Unity 2D
<vubuntor800> xong mình cài compiz lại
<vubuntor800> no mất thanh taskbar lun
<vubuntor800> có cách nào khắc phục ko bạn
<vubuntor590> May P4 3.04GHz, RAM DDR1 512MB nen cai ban U nao nhi moi nguoi
<n0bawk> lubuntu
<vubuntor590> @n0bawk: cam on ban nhe
<vubuntor994> em là newbie ubuntu, em đã cài và giờ muốn gỡ bỏ gnome-shell thi dùng lệnh gì ạ
<C4NoC> làm gì có gnome-shell mà gỡ
<C4NoC> vubuntor994: cài lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu
<codai2810> hiihih
<vubuntor994> em cài vào rồi
<vubuntor994> giờ muốn gỡ
<vubuntor994> em cài bằng lệnh sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, dùng lệnh sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell thì nó gỡ ko hết
<vubuntor994> giúp em vời
<vubuntor484> compiz ko tuong thich voi unity tren ubuntu 12.04 ha may ban
<vubuntor484> sao hieu ung fire ko co vay
<vubuntor484> :(
<zozo_> hello
<n2i> holle
<zozo_> kênh bên mình có vẻ ít người nhỉ
<zozo_> lần đầu tham gia mong mọi người giúp đỡ!
<zozo_> không ai muốn chat à
<zozo_> chán nhỉ
<n0bawk> ờ chán nhắm
<zozo_> có ai biết cách tự tạo 1 channel mới không
<zozo_> 1 kênh riêng tư ấy
<zozo_> clear
<vubuntor571> alo
<vubuntor301> Em đã cài gnome-shell bằng lệnh sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, giờ muốn gỡ nó dùng lệnh sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell thì nó gỡ ko hết, vậy phải làm sao?
<vubuntor336> help me
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-10
<vubuntor885> mọi người cho hỏi...mình integrate cas with ldap (ad) mà nó báo lỗi hoài...
<vubuntor885> lỗi: Error creating bean with name 'scheduler' defined in ServletContext resource [/WEB-INF/spring-configuration/applicationContext.xml]
<vubuntor885> ...mong ai biết thì chỉ mình với
<vubuntor885> .
<vubuntor885> coa ai ko..
<vubuntor885> hi
<vubuntor885> fffff
<n2i> FFFFF
<Tux|Ubuntu> UUUUU
<n2i> CCCCC
<_Tux_> KKKKK
<C4NoC> UUUUUUUUU
<vubuntor885> ...
<vubuntor885> cac bac dua` vui nhi :D
 * C4NoC ôm hun CoconutCrab 
<C4NoC> lộn chuồng D:
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor821> cho em hỏi lỗi này là sao ạ (wine)
<vubuntor821> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979273/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor821> cứ chạy lên là nó báo thế
<vubuntor821> không dùn được gì cả :((
<vubuntor885> hic...may bro di dau vang'...
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor885: toàn bot ấy mà ;)
<vubuntor499> hello chao` moi. nguo*i`
<vubuntor499> moi nguoi` cho em hoi? em vua` cai` ubuntu 12.04 xong
<vubuntor499> vao` software center go~ python
<vubuntor499> no ra ca? do^ng'
<vubuntor499> em ko biet' install cai nao` ba^y gio*` de? hoc. lap trinh` python
<vubuntor499> @@
<n2i> vubuntor499: python được tha theo Ubuntu rồi
<n2i> không nhất thiết phải cài đặt thêm.
<vubuntor499> va^y. em bat' da^u` chay. no nhu* nao` ha? n2i o*i
<vubuntor499> :">
<n2i> bật terminal lên, đánh: python
<n2i> có thể cài thêm một số cái như bpython, ipython để dễ sử dụng hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor499: học hả
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiếm một cuốn nào đó như Think Python
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc byte of python
<FriedBrain> mặc định nó có python sẵn rồi còn gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm theo hướng dẫn trong đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> done
<C4NoC> learn python the hardway kìa
 * C4NoC chích điện FriedBrain 
<vubuntor499> vang cam on cac anh a,.
<vubuntor499> em chay duoc. rui`
<vubuntor499> hoa ra mo*? terminal roi` go~ python la` chay. @@
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chứ mún sao nữa
<codai28101> vubuntor499: :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: nghĩ nó phải hoành như VS cơ
<Tux|Ubuntu> mở lên load độ mươi phút
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi new project các kiểu
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhấn nút cái là chạy
<Tux|Ubuntu> nice :x
<C4NoC> là seo?
<Tux|Ubuntu> là thế chứ còn thế nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> người ta không quen với code ở cli đâu, cái gì cũng phải IDE hết :D
<C4NoC>  ò
<vubuntor209> minh vua cai thu ubuntu song song voi windows
<vubuntor209> h muon chuyen han qua ubuntu lam cach nao
<C4NoC> xóa windoof đi
<vubuntor209> xoa bang cach window bang cach nao
<vubuntor962> Mình muốn cài ubuntu cho dell vostro có sao không
<vubuntor962> ;)
<LegCrab> không sao
<vubuntor475> anh ơi cho em hỏi tí
<vubuntor475> em đang dung u10.10 cài cái nautilus elemment ấy
<vubuntor475> khi cài xong lúc em dùng lệnh kích hoạt thì nó báo thế này
<vubuntor475> (nautilus:4627): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<vubuntor475> thế là sao ạ
<vubuntor745> mình mới cài fedora, grub của nó đè mất grub của ubuntu mất tiêu. làm thế nào để chọn grub của ubuntu là mặc định vậy ?
<CoconutCrab> grub 1 cái là đủ
<CoconutCrab> vấn đề gì đâu
<vubuntor745> tại mình có cài burg cho ubuntu, giao diện nó đẹp hơn grub mặc định ak
<vubuntor745> bây giờ grub của fedora xấu quá >.<
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-11
<vubuntor128> các bác ơi để xóa một folder trong thư mục /boot/grub/thếm thì xóa thế nào vậy các bác
<vubuntor128> bác nào trả lời em với
<vubuntor100> hi..có ai không dzợ, help me!
<Tux|Ubuntu> hiếp mi
<Tux|Ubuntu> hiếp mi =))
<vubuntor057> cho toi hoi toi muon cai dat font chu Times New Roman cho ubuntu thi lam the nao
<n2i> !ure | vubuntor057
<CoconutCrab> !ure
<ubot2> vubuntor057: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<n2i> nếu không thì cài gói msfontcore hay mscorefont gì đó :3
<n2i> là được
<n2i> hoặc: copy từ windows sang
<vubuntor057> vay vao synaptic o dau ha ban?
<n2i> vubuntor057: bạn đang xài ubuntu phiên bản mấy/?
<vubuntor057> 12.04
<vubuntor057> hinh nhu phien ban nay khoi dong cham hon cac phien ban truoc
<n2i> vậy bạn phải cài synaptic vào
<n2i> xài software center cũng được mà
<vubuntor057> vay phai vao software center phai ko
<favadi> vubuntor057, synaptic phải cài vào mới có
<favadi> sao không xài luôn ubuntu software centre cho rồi
<vubuntor057> ok
<vubuntor057> vay vao software center roi lam j nua
<favadi> vubuntor057, search cái mscore font
<favadi> thôi search mscore được rồi
<vubuntor057> toi da cai xong ubuntu-restricted-extra roi, vay phai tiep tuc lam j nua?
<favadi> vubuntor057, vậy xong rồi
<favadi> đã có font
<vubuntor057> truoc day toi cai mscore roi ma van ko co times new roman
<favadi> chắc chắn có
<favadi> có thể bạn cài lỗi hoặc thế nào đó ...
<vubuntor057> vay co can restart lai may
<favadi> chắc là không cần
<favadi> bạn thử bật một cái gì đó lên xem có font chưa
<n2i> để chắc chắn thì refresh lại font cache xem sao
<favadi> thử libreoffice chănhr hạn
<vubuntor498> tai sao toi da cai dat xong ubuntu-restricted-extra ma van ko co font Times New Roman
<vubuntor498> toi da vao Office Writer ma van ko thay co time new roman
<favadi> vubuntor498, bạn thử mở terminal lên chạy fc-cache -fv
<favadi> vubuntor498, sau đó thử tiếp fc-list| grep 'Times New Roman'
<vubuntor498> de lam j vay
<favadi> vubuntor498, cái đầu tiên để refresh font cache
<favadi> cái thứ hai để xem có font chưa
<vubuntor037> ban oi noi lai cach cai dat times new roman duoc ko a
<vubuntor037> cach vao terminal roi cai dat j do
<n2i> vubuntor037: bạn làm như hồi nãy chưa? fc-list | grep ấy
<vubuntor037> vua nay toi restart may nen chua kip nho
<vubuntor037> ban noi lai dc ko
<n2i> hoặc ls /usr/share/fonts/corefonts nếu có time ở trong thì là nó rồi
<n2i> vubuntor498, sau đó thử tiếp fc-list| grep 'Times New Roman'
<vubuntor037> trong fonts ko co folder corefont dau ban ah
<favadi> vậy khả năng là chưa cài được rồi
<n2i> hờ hờ
<n2i> vui nhỉ
<vubuntor037> nhung tai sao lai ko cai dc ha ban
<vubuntor037> toi da cai du het roi ma
<favadi> vubuntor037, bạn chạy `dpkg -l ubuntu-restricted-extras` rồi post kết quả lên đây
<vubuntor037> chay trong termanal phai ko
<CoconutCrab> favadi: hôm nay chăm support vậy?
<favadi> vubuntor037, uh
<favadi> CoconutCrab, đang rảnh
<favadi> :))
<CoconutCrab> okay
<favadi> ngại làm việc
<CoconutCrab> |:
<vubuntor037> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) ||/ Name           Version        Description +++-==============-==============-============================================ ii  ubuntu-restric 57             Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu
<vubuntor037> ket qua day
<CoconutCrab> ii kìa
<vubuntor037> vay la the nao
<CoconutCrab> không thấy font time new roman hử?
<vubuntor037> ko thay
<vubuntor037> ii la j vay
<vubuntor037> vay phai lam the nao moi co times new roman
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> logout vào lại xem
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> ban đê cho khỏi vào lại >:3
<vubuntor052> van ko co times new roman dau
<vubuntor052> toi logout roi
<CoconutCrab> tìm ở đâu mà không có?
<vubuntor052> trong writer
<vubuntor052> trong usr/share/fonts cung ko co
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy copy cái lũ font bên windows vào thư mục ~/.fonts
<vubuntor052> vay ko co cach nao phai ko
<CoconutCrab> rồi fc-cache -fv
<CoconutCrab> xong
<vubuntor052> copy nhu the nao
<CoconutCrab> copy paste
<vubuntor052> phai down tren mang ve ah
<vubuntor052> tai toi ko co goi times new roman ma
<CoconutCrab> có máy windows nào copy qua là được
<CoconutCrab> sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<CoconutCrab> ^ cái kia chạy chưa?
<favadi> CoconutCrab, bản mới có aptitude không
<favadi> :)
<CoconutCrab> mặc định phải có chứ
<favadi> ợ
<favadi> hình như nó remove rồi chứ?
<favadi> ai trong channel xài ubuntu giơ tay xác nhận
<CoconutCrab> synaptic thôi
<CoconutCrab> aptitude bé tí mà
 * favadi đạp đạp codai28101 
<codai28101> giơ tay nãy giờ nên ko gõ đc
<codai28101> :|
<favadi> codai28101, máy em có aptitude không?
<vubuntor052> nhung ma ko paste dc
<n2i> codai28101: lol
<codai28101> favadi: dạ ko
 * favadi vặn mỏ CoconutCrab, đã bảo rồi :|
<vubuntor052> ko paste dc vao folder fonts
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor052: vào home, bấm ctr-h, tạo thư mục .fonts
<CoconutCrab> copy vào
 * codai28101 ubuntu 11.10
<favadi> codai28101, ủa sao chưa lên đời 12.04 cho máu em
<favadi> :)
<n0bawk> nhaiz, sao phải phức tạp thế nhỉ
<n0bawk> :))
<codai28101> favadi: sợ lên nó bể, ko làm đc bài tập =)))
<favadi> codai28101, dân chơi đừng sợ mưa rơi
<favadi> nhất là không làm bài
 * favadi đã có lần biến máy tính thành cục gạch vì xóa tất cả phân vùng
<codai28101> =)
 * CoconutCrab rm -rf thư mục bên trong có soft link
<CoconutCrab> đến /usr
<n2i> :3
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> chết sống sống chết là chuyện bình thường của luser mà :))
<favadi> CoconutCrab, ủa rm -rf follow cả sym link à? :|
<favadi> bỏ mẹ
<favadi> tại sao từ bé tới giờ mình không biết
<CoconutCrab> D:
<favadi> ủa sao moi test thấy thằng /usr vẫn còn nguyên nhỉ? :|
<CoconutCrab> okay
 * favadi bóp bóp CoconutCrab 
<CoconutCrab> thế chắc mình làm trò khác
<CoconutCrab> nhưng nói chung vụ đó banh sạch /usr của arch
<CoconutCrab> nên bò qua funtoo xài
<CoconutCrab> xài hơn nửa năm
<favadi> CoconutCrab, hồi xưa có vụ thằng bumblebee cũng xóa cả /usr thì phải
<favadi> :)
<CoconutCrab> 3:
<Tux|Ubuntu> Chỉ vì bố code viết nhầm dấu space =))
<favadi> từ lần đọc cái đó mình lần nào viết đường dẫn cũng quặc thêm hai nháy vào
<vubuntor187> aloo cho em hoi
<vubuntor187> xem em xai dell N4010
<vubuntor187> sao Luc dau cai tu nhan WIFI nhung gio k nhan dc wifi a
<Stanley00> !wifi
<ubot2> Nếu bạn không thể kết nối Internet bằng Wifi được bạn hãy thử đọc bài viết này xem : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=506
<GeekComp> mk trong emacs eo viet duoc tieng viet
<Stanley00> thôi, đừng làm theo link trên, link đó cũ rồi, bạn cho mình xin output của lệnh sau nha lspci -k
<vubuntor187> lúc đầu cài nó nhận rồi.nhưng update diver wifi cho nó sau đó lúc nhận lúc k.bực wa' nên em gỡ driver nó ra.sau khi gỡ lúc nhận lúc k.nhưng nó nhận rất it
<vubuntor187> do máy em k có đây nên em k check lệnh trên được
<Stanley00> thế máy xài card wifi gì?
<Stanley00> mà đàng nào cũng chả có máy, mình thấy bạn nên lên diễn đàn tìm kiếm đi.
<vubuntor187> vậy em sẽ quay lại sau.tks các anh nhé
<vubuntor187> CARD EM LA AR5B92
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> !network-pm | vubuntor187
<ubot2> vubuntor187: Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<n0bawk> rất nhiền bạn bị cái lỗi này :3
<jin9x> hibernate bị lỗi, khởi động lại vẫn vào thẳng ubuntu, ai giúp được ko :(
<vubuntor964> chao ca nha, minh moi cai ubuntu, trong qua trinh cai no co de nghi format 1 o dia wap, nhung sao vao ko thay
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> vubuntor964: swap không để nhìn thấy nên cứ như vậy đi
<vubuntor964> vay 30gb nam dau ^^, May cai icon tren Launcher lam sao dua ra ngoai man hinh duoc vay ah, chat choi qua
<Stanley00> vubuntor964: xem cái link bên trên kìa :d
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor964: thấy vất ra ngoài desktop làm gì ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> trong khi có dash roài
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhấn windows search phát là ra lolz
 * Tux|Ubuntu chả dùng đến cái gọi là Desktop bao giờ
<vubuntor585> Có ai online cho mình hỏi chút về D-COM với. Phiên bản Ubuntu 12.04 mình vừa cài không hỗ trợ D-COM của mình, làm thế nào để cài đặt D-COM bây giờ? Mình không có mạng nhé!!
<jin9x> sao ko hỗ trợ
<jin9x> cắm vào
<jin9x> vào setup network thôi
<jin9x> chú ý là ko có cái phần mềm quản lí như trên windows
<vubuntor585> Mình cắm D-COM rồi, Ubuntu không hề nhận thiết bị!
<vubuntor585> :) Mình biết chứ!
<vubuntor585> Từ bản 11.04 về trước mình cắm vào rồi vào phần quản lý mạng là nó nhận D-COM luôn!
<jin9x> ko nhận thiết bị là modem, thì vẫn phải nhận là thiết bị nhớ usb chứ nhỉ :-/
<vubuntor585> Chỉ thiết lập cấu hình APN là ok!
<vubuntor585> Nhưng giờ lại không nhận gì luôn!
<vubuntor585> Híc!
<vubuntor585> Đến cả ổ CD ảo nó còn chẳng nhận cơ!
<n2i> vubuntor585: lsusb chÆ°a?
<vubuntor585> lsusb là lệnh hả?
<vubuntor585> :)
<vubuntor585> Mình gà lắm!
<vubuntor585> Đã dùng qua lệnh này để kích hoạt: sudo apt-get purge usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data
<vubuntor585> Nhưng mà cũng chẳng thành công!
<jin9x> cái lệnh đó hình như là tìm các thiết bị thì phải
<vubuntor585> Mình cũng xem qua trên mạng rồi!
<vubuntor585> Một số diễn đàn cho mình mấy cái file deb để fix.
<vubuntor585> Nhưng cũng chẳng cài được luôn!
<vubuntor585> Dù đã chạy lệnh sudo rồi
<jin9x> thử chạy lệnh lsusb rồi post kết quả lên thử
<vubuntor585> :)
<vubuntor585> Thế thì mình lại phải khởi động lại về ubuntu!
<vubuntor585> Mà như thế thì chẳng còn mạng nữa nè!
<vubuntor585> :(
<jin9x> :-SS
<vubuntor585> Các bạn có cách nào để cài đặt mấy file deb hoặc file gz của nó không??
<vubuntor585> Híc!
<vubuntor585> Nó vẫn nhận cái cổng đó!
<vubuntor585> Vì nó có đầu đọc thẻ mà!
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor585: DCOM 3G cắm vào đợi một lúc
<Tux|Ubuntu> không phải lúc nào nó cũng nhận
<vubuntor585> :(
<vubuntor585> Mình cắm vào cả chục phút luôn á!
<jin9x> ngày trước trên máy bàn thì rút ra cắm lại 2 3 lần gì đó mới nhận
<vubuntor585> Tưởng cổng USB có vấn đề!
<jin9x> lần nào cũng vậy
<vubuntor585> Mình thử hết các cổng luôn rồi!
<_Tux_> vubuntor585: cắm vào đợi một lúc
<_Tux_> nó nhận ra ổ CD-ROM đã
<vubuntor301> Híc!
<vubuntor301> Vừa rồi mình bị đẩy ra!
<vubuntor301> Ai biết cách kết nối D-COM phiên bản E173Eu-1 thì trợ giúp mình theo địa chỉ Email: vungtroixa@gmail.com với nhé!
<vubuntor301> Chân thành cảm ơn các ban!
<_Tux_> vubuntor585: ở đây không ai support qua mail đâu
<vubuntor301> :(
<vubuntor301> Vậy hả?
<vubuntor301> :)
<vubuntor301> Để mình xem xét lại vấn đề rồi lên hỏi tiếp vậy!
<vubuntor301> Cảm ơn mọi người nhiều nhé!!
<vubuntor301> Các bạn cho mình hỏi lệnh: sudo apt-get purge usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data có cần phải có kết nối mạng không???
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor301: có
<vubuntor301> :)
<vubuntor301> Cảm ơn các bạn!
<vubuntor028> xiin cho hỏi, tôi đang mún tập dùng ubuntu thì nên dùng fien bản nào?
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-12
<vubuntor723> em muốn học thêm về các lệnh trong ubuntu, em có thể tìm ở đâu
<vubuntor157> @@ minh de phan vung swap len den 30gb, trong khi do yeu cau la x2 ram tuc la 4gb
<vubuntor157> co nen lay lai phan thua` ko, va` lay lai thi dung trinh nao` tren ubuntu
<kid___> swap 30 gb=))
<kid___> !bg | vubuntor157
<ubot2> vubuntor157: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor157> cai GParted go lenh gi vay ah
<vubuntor157> minh cai xong ubuntu roi, dung noi lai dem usb ra dung cdlive nhe @@, xoa usb roi
<kid___> đúng rồi đấy :p
<vubuntor157> ma cai bai huong dan cai bang usb co ve khong ap dung duoc voi phien ban 12
<kid___> ?
<vubuntor157> minh lam theo trang chu dung chuong trinh khac moi dc
<vubuntor157> bi loi missing gi i
<kid___> chưa dùng 12.04
<kid___> nhưng nghĩ là làm bình thường
<vubuntor157> UNetbootin ko lam dc , phai dung pendrivelinux.com moi dc ne` ^^
<kid___> ừ
<kid___> thế bạn dùng cái pendrivelinux.com đó làm 1 cái usb boot mới rồi cắt thằng swap ra
<vubuntor157> ngoi tren u buntu khong cat duoc ah? lai phai di muon usb ah, huhu
<vubuntor954> hi cac ban
<vubuntor954> cho minh hoi ti
<vubuntor954> mình kết nối từ ubuntu đên máy win7
<vubuntor954> kết nối máy in nha
<vubuntor954> nó báo là
<vubuntor954> ubuntu not authorized the password may be incorrrect
<vubuntor954> là bị sao vậy
<vubuntor954> trong khi đó mình cũng làm như vậy trên máy ubuntu khác thì lại được
<vubuntor954> minh chọn kiểu kết nối
<vubuntor954> Windows printer via Samba
<vubuntor954> thằng Ubuntu11.10 thì kết nối được
<vubuntor954> còn 12.04 thì không kết nối được
<vubuntor954> có ai biết tại sao lại như vậy k ?
<n0bawk> kết nối đc với ko kết nối đc là sao?
<n0bawk> vubuntor954: điền thêm dòng sau vào /etc/samba/smb.conf
<n0bawk> vubuntor954:    client lanman auth = yes
<n0bawk>    client ntlmv2 auth = no
<n0bawk> vubuntor954: chỗ global section
<vubuntor954> alo
<vubuntor954> mình chỉ thấy global setting thôi
<vubuntor954> hay là điền vào chỗ này vậy  n0bawk :
<vubuntor954> printers]    comment = All Printers    browseable = no    path = /var/spool/samba    printable = yes    guest ok = no    read only = yes    create mask = 0700
<vubuntor954> ok rồi
<vubuntor954> thanks nha các bạn
<vubuntor954> mình điền 2 dòng như n0bak nói
<vubuntor954> bên dưới chỗ global settings chứ không phải là global section
<vubuntor954> thanks tất cả
<vubuntor651> các anh cho em hỏi soft center bị đứng rồi, giờ em không tài nào dùng các phần mềm quản lý gói được
<n2i> xài terminal mà kill nó đi ban
<n2i> *bạn
<lazyKrebs> okay
<vubuntor156> có ai k ạ
<vubuntor156> cho e xin hỏi 1 câu
<vubuntor981> mình upgrade lên ubuntu 12.04 sử dụng usb, quá trình cài đặt bình thường ko xảy ra sự cố gì; sau khi cài dùng bình thường được một thời gian, đến bây giờ mỗi lần bật máy lại có thông báo lỗi: could not dertemine the package or source package name và Ubuntu 12.06 has experienced an exte
<vubuntor981> bi loi tuong tu ko, cach giai quyet the nao day?
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> vào software center chỉnh lại đi
<vubuntor981> van de la mo software center len ko duoc moi nguoi a, no hien len mot ti roi tat luon
<vubuntor981> hau qua la chua kip tai unikey cho ibus nen gio viet tieng Viet phai dung google day T.T
<n0bawk> vubuntor981: hò hò
<n0bawk> vubuntor981: copy nguyên si cái lỗi lên đây xem nào
<vubuntor981> loi nhu tren ki aminhf gi do
<vubuntor981> ngoai ra no con co mot dau tron do (hinh bien cam di nguoc chieu), thong bao rang co loi xay ra ko update duoc, loi day day:
<vubuntor981> Could not initialize the package information  An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:  'E:Type 'exity' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ô shit
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhiều tiếng anh vậy :(
<cutun_> Em mói gia nhập :-s
<cutun_> Có ai ở đây không ạ :)
<vubuntor910> thử cái
<vubuntor910> có anh nào chém mình ko nhỉ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-13
<vubuntor344> aloo cho em hỏi ubuntu 12,04 co cai duoc docky k ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao không cài được ?
<vubuntor344> do em mới chuyển qua ubuntu nên em k biết. với lại search trên web thấy máy bản củ docky chạy tren gnome
<vubuntor344> tks mấy anh nhiều
<vubuntor344> anh ơi cho em hỏi muốn làm 1 cái desktop có cái hình hộp nằm ở giữa thì phải là, thế nào. tùy chỉnh hiệu ứng nào vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> Desktop Cue
<Tux|Ubuntu> cube*
<vubuntor344> em có làm được cái hình hộp xoay rồi. ấn ctrl +alt + mouse là xoay đc nó.nhưng làm sao để nó nằm im trong desktop l anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> nằm im trong desktop 1 ?
<vubuntor344> có nghĩa là khi bình thường ở desktop sẽ có 1 cái hình hộp
<vubuntor344> còn của em là : khi em ấn ctrl +alt+ mouse mới ra cái hình hộp
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor344: thì khi nhấn Ctrl+Al+ mouse
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó ra cái hình hộp là đúng rồi chứ sao ?
<vubuntor344> em muốn lúc nào ở desktop cũng có cái hình hộp 3d sẵn
<vubuntor344> tạo 1 cái desktop có cái hình hộp 3d
<vubuntor344> ở đây post ảnh dc k nhỉ để em kiếm 1 tấm cho anh hiểu ý em hơn
<vubuntor344> aloo anh oi anh vo day xem dum em nhe http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j366/phamduyuit/Screenshot.png
<vubuntor344> aloo anh dau rồi chỉ em với
<vubuntor957> aloo cho em hoi : em xai may hp pavilion k cai dc ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor957> khi chay toi menu boot  chon try .... or install thi man hinh den thui va dung may
<vubuntor443> các anh ơi em hỏi :D
<vubuntor443> e boot ubuntu tử hard disk được
<vubuntor443> vô được
<vubuntor443> nhưng sao lúc e cài thì nó chạy rồi báo lỗi là phải unmout 1 phần vùng nào đó mà e không nhớ tên
<vubuntor443> >.<
<vubuntor443> nhấn continous nó chạy
<vubuntor443> qua phần cài đặt thì chạy dc 1 xíu rồi cứ detecting systems file
<vubuntor443> anh nào hướng dẫn dùm e T.T
<vubuntor443> please
<Stanley00> vubuntor443: cho xi, de minh cai bo go TV cai
<Stanley00> vubuntor443: rồi, bạn có thể mô tả cụ thể hơn lỗi của bạn không? chứ mình đọc không hiểu
<vubuntor760> có ai giúp mình k ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor760: vấn đề của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor760> mình dùng máy hp pavilion g4
<vubuntor760> nhưng k cài đặt ubuntu 12.04 được
<vubuntor760> vô cài đặt bằng usb thì nó chạy rồi ra cái màn hình đen xì
<vubuntor443> stanley oi
<vubuntor443> sao e cài bằng hard dit
<Stanley00> vubuntor760: à, lúc đó bạn nhấn nút chỉnh độ sáng màn hình lên ;)
<vubuntor443> boot vo phần dùng thử rồi
<vubuntor443> format phân lô sẻ đất vẫn oki
<vubuntor443> tới lúc cài thì ko dc
<vubuntor760> nó k cho vô phần cài đặt luôn, choose cái install thì nó đen thui liền
<vubuntor443> báo lỗi phải un mount gì gì đó
<vubuntor443> an continous thì
<Stanley00> vubuntor443: à, bạn có usb không? chịu khó cài bằng USB đi bạn
<vubuntor443> xong thì nó cài nhưng cứ đứng ở detecting systems file quài ak
<Stanley00> vubuntor443: mình chưa cài từ hdd bao giờ nên không rành lắm
<vubuntor443> ah
<vubuntor443> nếu cài bằng ổ cứng di dộng thì phải làm sao
<Stanley00> vubuntor443: giống usb thôi, lưu ý là ổ để boot live và ổ để cài khác nhau là được à
<vubuntor443> ^^
<Stanley00> vubuntor760: trên máy bạn có sẵn hệ điều hành nào chưa?
<vubuntor443> là cũng làm như bên hard dík đúng ko
<vubuntor443> dùng grub4dos
<Stanley00> vubuntor443: bạn dùng unetbootin hoặc live usb creator của ubuntu mà bung file iso ra ổ cứng di động ấy
<vubuntor443> nãy mình dùng unetbootin mà nó ko thấy cái hdd của tớ >.<
<vubuntor760> Stanley : máy miinhf có cái w7 rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor760: giờ bạn vẫn đang trên ubuntu đúng không?
<vubuntor760> không
<vubuntor760> stanley: mình boot bằng USB thì vô chỗ chọn, chọn cái install thì nó đen luôn, đứng cứng nhắc
<Stanley00> vubuntor760: đen như tắt màn hình hay là như bị treo máy?
<vubuntor760> Stanley : tắt màn hình @@!
<Stanley00> vậy làm như mình nói bên trên ấy, nhấn nút tăng độ sáng màn hình lên
<vubuntor760> Stanley : để mình thử
<vubuntor760> Stanley : có j lát mình pm lại bạn sau hen :D
<Stanley00> cái g6 của mình cũng thế, cài xong rồi, phải thêm vài dòng nó mới trở lại bình thường
<vubuntor812> Unity 2D yêu cầu phần cứng ntn nhỉ?:|
<Stanley00> vubuntor812: không yêu cầu nhiều lắm
<vubuntor812> Stanley00: hi, mình đang cài thử xem nó ntn, máy đời cổ yếu quá :D
<Stanley00> chạy  được gnome2 thì chắc cũng chạy được unity 2d thôi
 * n2i chẳng rõ 2D vs 3D thế nào. :3
<n2i> hình như lần trước xài Unity thì là 3D
<vubuntor772> co anh nao o day ko e hoi chut
<vubuntor772> co anh nao ko
<vubuntor772> >.<
<vubuntor772> anh nao giup e di
<vubuntor772> e mat ca? buoi chieu maf cai ko dc
<vubuntor772> >.<
<vubuntor845> hi có ai giỏi ubuntu mà phần printers không vậy. cho mình hỏi xíu dc ko?
<vubuntor416> có ai giúp mình k ?
<C4NoC> giúp jề
<C4NoC> tối CN, nghỉ ngơi đê
<vubuntor416> mình k cài đc cái unbuntu
<vubuntor416> @@!
<vubuntor416> voz sáng giờ k đc nèk
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> voz gì ở đây?
<vubuntor416> k cài được
<vubuntor416> hic
<vubuntor416> vô phần cài đặt rồi
<vubuntor416> đang install thì nó đứng im
<vubuntor416> k cài nữa
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor416> để mấy tiếng đồng hồ cho nó chạy
<C4NoC> đứng luôn hở
<C4NoC> dzui dzị
<vubuntor416> mà cũng k chạy đc
<vubuntor416> @@!
<C4NoC> ubuntu giờ chả biết lỗi nằm đâu mà chỉ
<C4NoC> hê hê
<vubuntor416> C4NoC : nói chiện zui dzu @@!
<vubuntor416> :|
<C4NoC> thôi cài fedora, debian , hay linux mint đi
<SummerCrab> tắt mạng đi
<C4NoC> ờ, mà chưa hỏi cài đến phần nào nhỉ
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor416> mình tắt mạng rồi
<vubuntor416> mà nó cũng k chạy
<vubuntor416> lâu ơi là lâu
<vubuntor416> mới cài dzô
<C4NoC> cài đến đoạn nào thì đứng?
<vubuntor416> làm j có card mạng đâu
<vubuntor416> uhm
<C4NoC> đang config hay bắt đầu cài rồi?
<vubuntor416> mình đang in stall trong cửa sổ của ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor416> bắt đầu cài
<C4NoC> chả biết là đến đâu :3
<SummerCrab> okay, kiếm cái đĩa khác đi
<vubuntor416> hic
<vubuntor416> mình làm bằng USB
<SummerCrab> nói chung, nếu bạn không diễn tả chi tiết nó thế nào
<SummerCrab> thì chịu
<SummerCrab> có hàng trăm hàng ngàn cách để nó có thể đơ
<vubuntor416> uhm, vậy mình mô tả chi tiieest hơn xíu đây
<vubuntor416> đầu tiên dzô ubuntu, đc rồi, vô install ubuntu 12.04 LST, run, chọn các cái giống mạng chỉ (swap 2028MB đã delete ổ để cài) )
<vubuntor416> bắt đầu từ đây là nó đứng im
<SummerCrab> nó có hiện cái gì không?
<vubuntor416> chả có j hết
<vubuntor416> nó cứ im lìm như thế
<vubuntor416> (lúc install đã chọn k sử dụng mạng)
<SummerCrab> thua
<SummerCrab> tả thế thì chịu
 * SummerCrab cũng chưa cài ubuntu bản mới
<vubuntor416> sặc
<vubuntor416> hic
<vubuntor416> ai sẽ cứu mình đây
<vubuntor416> à, có gợi ý nhỏ
<vubuntor416> máy mình là hp pavilion g4
<vubuntor416> toàn lỗi với ubuntu
 * SummerCrab thua rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor416, bẩu rầu
<C4NoC> vubuntor416, kím fedora, debian, linux mint mà cài
<vubuntor416> hic
<C4NoC> mint mà bản theo debian ấy nhá
<vubuntor416> @@!
<vubuntor416> chết chắc e ròi
<C4NoC> seo chết
<vubuntor416> dân newbie
<vubuntor416> nên phải nghiên cứu lại chứ sao:((
<C4NoC> có khác cái jề đâu
<vubuntor391> hic, lại cần help đây
<vubuntor391> các pro ơi ......
<vubuntor391> có ai k ??@@!
<vubuntor451> co ai k?
<vubuntor451> hic, ngu ngon z, hic pp, mai len spam sau :|
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Tux|Ubuntu> !l4u
<ubot2> Cuốn "Tự học sử dụng Linux" của Phan Vĩnh Thịnh. Đây là cuốn sách Tiếng Việt rất hay về Linux cho người mới bắt đầu : http://iatp.vspu.ac.ru/phan/l4u/l4u-0.9.6.pdf
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-06
<vubuntor716> Tux Æ¡i
<vubuntor716> tớ hỏi tý
<vubuntor716> sáng phải chỉnh lại cái web cty
<vubuntor716> U có cái nào mà nó giống
<vubuntor716> Dreamweaver
<vubuntor716> ko
<vubuntor716> vừa sửa giao diện vừa code ý
<vubuntor390> dcom da nang bi mat cau hinh cua cac mang lam gi de lay lai dc?\
<Cua> cấu hình nào? cứ cắm vào chọn mạng mà vào thôi, nó có mỗi cái APN chứ có gì đâu
<vubuntor390> cac mang nhu viettel , vina hay mobiphone minh nho tay xoa het profile gio khi cam dcom vao no khong hien len mang minh dung ...
<Cua> tạo connection mới rồi chọn nhà mạng trong cái hiện ra
<vubuntor390> minh vao phan setting-> cai dat lai connect thi no yeu cau dien cac o nhu username ,password,....
<Cua> tạo connection mới
<Cua> có cái danh sách các quốc gia và nhà mạng đấy
<Cua> không thì cứ điền như ở treeng mạng vào là được
<vubuntor390> cac mang bi xoa het roi .tao connectione moi ntn
<vubuntor390> hien tai ko con nha mang nao trong cai dcom cua minh
<Cua> cho xin cái screenshot
<vubuntor390> ko vao mang nen ko copy dc .nhung bi mat cac cau hinh cua cac nha mang do phai lam gi de lay lai.co pai reset lai pan mem ko?
<Cua> haiz
 * Cua còn chả hiểu vấn đề của bạn là gì
<Cua> cái cấu hình mẫu nó lưu trong hệ thống, mất làm sao được
<vubuntor390> dung roi cai cau hinh mau do.minh nho delete no rui.xoa dc ma.ban ktra xem .lay lai cau hinh do ntn? help me
<vubuntor390> ?
 * Cua thua
<Cua> có mạng thì gõ thử sudo aptitude reinstall mobile-broadband-provider-info
<vubuntor390> ok thank
<vubuntor681> bác nào chỉ e cách bắt wifi công cộng với, như ở window mình cài proxy ý, e muốn bắt wifi ở trường
<vubuntor681> ai giúp với
<vubuntor681> v
<vubuntor681> bác nào chỉ e cách bắt wifi công cộng với, như ở window mình cài proxy ý, e muốn bắt wifi ở trường
<_Tux_> khác gì nhau?
<vubuntor681> e không biết đổi proxy ở ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: Edit network
<_Tux_> có chỗ chỉnh proxy đó thôi
<vubuntor681> e dung 12.04
<vubuntor391> tu` ubuntu mi`nh tat' Advanced boot menu win8 bang` cach na`o?
<n0bawk> sửa file conffig của grub
<n0bawk> !grub2
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<vubuntor400> ai chi giup e cach chinh proxy de bat wifi truong hoc voi a.
<vubuntor400> giong nhu tren window minh cai dat lan setting y a
<vubuntor653> có bác nào đọc qua cuốn tcp/ip illustrated chưa?
<Cua> chÆ°a
<vubuntor871> có ai không
<vubuntor871> mình muốn sử dụng thư viện graphics.h trong ubuntu thì làm như thế nào vậy?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor871: đấy không phải thư viện chuẩn thì phải
<vubuntor871> vậy ở ubuntu có thư viện nào gọi là tương đương không bạn
<vubuntor871> mình học đồ họa trên trường dùng máy chạy devc
<Tux|Ubuntu> OpenGL thì dễ
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn thư viện đồ họa kia thì mình không rõ
<vubuntor871> mình sợ khác thư viện xài hàm không giống nhau, lên đó thi lại không làm được :P
<vubuntor871> có cách nào xài thư viện không chuẩn đó không bạn
 * Tux|Ubuntu hem biết
 * Tux|Ubuntu có biết code đâu
 * vubuntor871 rầu :P
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-07
<vubuntor621> co ai ko cho em hoi voi a
<NamNV__> Có
<NamNV__> :-)
<NamNV__> vubuntor621,
<vubuntor621> hix
<vubuntor621> em vua down ban iso 12.04 ve
<vubuntor621> file iso
<vubuntor621> e dung win xp
<vubuntor621> e co doc huong dan la phai tao usb boot dung ko a
<NamNV__> vubunto621, bạn hỏi vậy khó trả lời lắm
<NamNV__> Cứ làm theo hướng dẫn. Chỗ nào lỗi... lên diễn đàn và post đầy đủ các thông tin liên quan, ảnh chụp (nếu cần) để mọi ng giúp đỡ
<vubuntor515> xin chào
<Tux|Ubuntu> !hello
<ubot2`> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<vubuntor515> xin được hỗ trợ cho tài khoản Umove Travel
 * Tux|Ubuntu lướt đi
<vubuntor515> tôi đăng quảng cáo dịch vụ vào mục Rao Vặt
<vubuntor515> và bị khóa nick do BQT báo lỗi là spam
<vubuntor515> tôi có đặt từ khóa và đặt link
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor515: bạn quảng cáo dịch vụ gì?
<vubuntor515> xin được xem xét và mở nick giúp tôi, xin cảm ơn BQT
<vubuntor515> Dịch vụ làm visa nhanh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor515: bạn biết diễn đàn Ubuntu-Vn
<Tux|Ubuntu> là diễn đàn về gì không?
<vubuntor515> một diễn đàn về công nghệ
<vubuntor515> có lẽ dịch vụ của mình ko phù hợp trên diễn đàn
<vubuntor515> mặc dù nhìn thấy có mục rao vặt, các thành viên khác vào bán đồ và có cả vé du lịch
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor515: bạn đăng kí nick ở đây từ bao giờ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> có sinh hoạt gì không?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ubuntu-Vn là diễn đàn về Linux và FOSS
<Tux|Ubuntu> những nội dung không liên quan
<Tux|Ubuntu> coi như vi phạm nội quy
<vubuntor515> vâng
<Tux|Ubuntu> những thành viên có tham gia 4rum chia sẻ với nhau
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì coi như không hạn chế
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn vừa reg link
<Tux|Ubuntu> đăng quảng cáo
<Tux|Ubuntu> dịch vụ linh tinh
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì không gọi là spam
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì gọi là gì :D
<vubuntor515> cảm ơn bạn, do mình chưa đọc kỹ nội quy
<vubuntor515> vậy xin xem xét mở lại nick giúp mình
<vubuntor515> mình muốn tham gia trao đổi thông tin với các thành viên khác
<vubuntor515> cảm ơn bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn định trao đổi cái gì?
<vubuntor515> Trao đổi mọi thứ có thể liên quan tới Linux và FOSS
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
 * Tux|Ubuntu bay đi
<vubuntor515> Cảm ơn bạn đã hỗ trợ
<vubuntor515> cách bạn nói chuyện hỗ trợ thật ấn tượng, mình thích bạn rồi đấy
<vubuntor515> chào bạn
<DopeySmurf> :3
 * DopeySmurf cũng thích Tux|Ubuntu lắm
 * Tux|Ubuntu đè ngửa DopeySmurf ra nhấp nhấp
<vubuntor195> alo
<vubuntor195> co ban nao ko nhi?
<vubuntor195> :-ss
<vubuntor195> @Tux
<vubuntor195> cho hoi? ti'
<vubuntor195> dang chay bang dia live nen ko viet co dau dc
<vubuntor195> :(
<vubuntor195> di ngu? het roi ak
<vubuntor195> :((
<vubuntor195> tinh` hinh` la` sau khi cai` win 7
<vubuntor195> cai grub no tieu luon
<vubuntor195> truoc do minh co cai dat 12.04 LTS dual voi win7. h minh lam mat cai dia live 12.04 mat. Lay cai dia live 9.04, xin dc cua ubuntu de phuc hoi grub
<vubuntor195> sao khi chay lenh xong. restar lai thi` no hien len man hinh dos. grub nhap nhay
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor515: kiếm cái liveUSB/CD mới hơn
<vubuntor195> h lam sao de fix day?
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ 9.04 nó vẫn xài grub
<Tux|Ubuntu> fix sao được
<vubuntor195> vay h, phai kiem ban moi
<vubuntor195> moi phuc hoi dc ha?
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng USB á
<Tux|Ubuntu> thời đại nào rồi mà cứ CD cho nó khổ
<vubuntor195> dai khai' la` phai ban? ubuntu > 9.10
<vubuntor195> :-ss
<vubuntor195> moi khoi dc dung ko?
<vubuntor195> moi khoi phuc dc dung ko?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor515: đại khái là kiếm cái đúng bản đang chạy
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc cao hơn :v
<vubuntor195> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=108
<vubuntor195> @Tux cai nay` ap dung cho ban < 9.10 ne`, ma xai ko dc :((
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor515: cố quá làm cái gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> đã nói rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> mất thời gian thôi à
<vubuntor195> nhac' down lai qua'. -:ss
<vubuntor195> ma` h down lai ban 12.4 LTS link o dau la max speed vay Tux
<Tux|Ubuntu> torrent
<Tux|Ubuntu> :D
<vubuntor195> torrent
<vubuntor195> ~~
<vubuntor195> sao thay no hen xui qua'
<vubuntor195> du sao cung thanks Tux
<vubuntor195> di keo' torrent da.:-ss
<favadi> boot vô livecd chroot rồi cài lại grub cũng được mà
<favadi> :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> favadi: cái kia grub cũ
<Tux|Ubuntu> 12.04 grub2 cơ
<favadi> có ảnh hưởng gì đâu nhỉ
<Tux|Ubuntu> favadi: ảnh hưởng đới
<favadi> Tux|Ubuntu: ảnh hưởng thế nào nhỉ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> favadi: grub legacy nó dùng cấu trúc khác grub2 mà
<favadi> mình chroot vào rồi chạy grub-install thì có liên quan đến grub của livecd không?
<Tux|Ubuntu> tất nhiên là không
<favadi> vậy thì sao ko dùng được?
<favadi> :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> favadi: ờ hớ
<Tux|Ubuntu> giớ mới để ý
<Tux|Ubuntu> là mount /dev vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi grub-install /dev/sda bình thường
<Tux|Ubuntu> đúng hem ta?
<favadi> uh
<ThorM> ubuntu sao it the nhi
<ThorM> :)
<vubuntor652> Nếu không đổi ra số nhị phân thì có cách nào tính nhanh 72
<vubuntor652> 72&184
<vubuntor316> mình tính dual boot win 8 vs ubuntu 13.04
<vubuntor316> có vấn đề gì ko nhỉ -_-
<VHNgoc> http://media.thethaovanhoa.vn/2013/05/03/14/00/tienganh1.jpg
<VHNgoc> ơ nhầm
<VHNgoc> http://pandora.vn/ly-giai-vi-sao-bkav-co-luot-truy-van-ten-mien-vuot-facebook-google-uDBTxCCzp0nVr.html
<VHNgoc> "Mỗi ngày, trung bình một máy tính sử dụng BKAV truy cập tới máy chủ khoảng 50 lần", ông Sơn cho biết.
<VHNgoc> thế sao hồi chiều bảo là đại gia internet việt nam
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-08
<NamNV> Cho em hỏi muốn kiểm tra ubuntu 12.04 có hỗ trợ wifi: Realtek RTL8723AE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
<NamNV> A __Tux__
<vubuntor999> mọi người cho em hỏi có ai biết cách làm thế nào để gõ tiếng việt trên ubuntu server không ??
<vubuntor113> e dang dung ubuntu 10.10, duyet web bang firfox van duoc,nhung cai phan mem tu ubuntusoftware center khong duoc, thong bao la loi ket noi internet
<vubuntor113> tks
<_Tux__> vubuntor113: ubuntu 10.10 hết support rồi
<_Tux__> vubuntor999: ubuntu server thì cài GUI và gõ Tiếng Việt để làm gì :v
<vubuntor999> hmm Em viết luật spam filter bằng  tiếng việt
<vubuntor999> có cách nào không ạ ?
<vubuntor113> nhung may e cui qua, khong dam xai ban moi
<vubuntor999> mình xài bản ubuntu cũ .. nhưng xài apt-get update và install vẫn đc
<_Tux__> vubuntor113: thì xài debian
<_Tux__> vubuntor999: ubuntu server với desktop nó cũng tương tự nhau thôi
<_Tux__> desktop thé nào
<_Tux__> thì server thế đó
<vubuntor999> .. Hệ thống của em nó bắt cài trên servẻ
<vubuntor999> cụ thể là zimbra mail
<_Tux__> vubuntor999: dùng bản desktop
<_Tux__> vẫn cài tốt
<vubuntor999> vâng .. để em thử
<vubuntor490> bác nào giải nghĩa 3 khái niệm này với, hay có link tài liệu nào thì cho mình, nãy giờ ngồi search mà đọc ít thấm quá: DSAP, SSAP, cntl trong LLC ấy
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-09
<vubuntor870> :)
<vubuntor606> Mọi người ơi có ai biết về hệ thống theo dõi đối tượng chuyển động không? Xử lí ảnh dùng OpenCV, điều khiển camera quay... Nhóm mình đang làm bài tập lớn nhưng mình chưa hình dung được hệ thống hoạt động như thế nào?
<vubuntor011> cac bac oi, em dang boot vao ubuntu va em sap cai
<vubuntor011> co ai cho em hoi ti khong
<vubuntor011> may tinh cua em la dell vostro 3560 ram 8gb, vay em co can phai tao phan vung swap ko
<Cua> tạo cũng được, để hibenate
<vubuntor011> tao bao nhieu gb la hop ly vay ban. ko le tao 8gb :D
<Cua> 4 cũng đủ
<vubuntor011> ok. thanks ban :)
<vubuntor978> em mới dùng ubuntu ạ, em cài bản 13.04 nhưng mà cái quạt gió nó cứ luôn chạy hết công suất mặc dù ko nóng gì cả
<vubuntor978> làm sao bây giờ đây các anh
<vubuntor978> em dùng dell vostro 3560
<CosmosCrab> có card rời thì cài driver thêm vào
<vubuntor978> máy em không có card rời ạ :(
<vubuntor978> trước dùng win thấy máy chạy êm, nhưng mới cài ubuntu thì cái quạt gió nó cứ chạy phù phù
<CosmosCrab> thế cứ để nó chạy vậy cho mát máy
<CosmosCrab> :]
<vubuntor978> ặc....à, còn cái này. em cài bản 64bit, khởi động lên RAM chiếm hơn 1gb rồi, liệu như thế có ổn không ạ
<CosmosCrab> không sao, 8Gb thì dùng cho hết
<CosmosCrab> tội gì
<vubuntor978> :D
<vubuntor978> à. em không tài nào chỉnh được độ sáng màn hình, kéo cái thanh brigness mà nó không có tác dụng gì cả, màn hình cứ trong trạng thái sáng nhất
<CosmosCrab> dùng phím tắt xem
<CosmosCrab> hmmm
<CosmosCrab> dell vostro mà lỗi tung tóe vậy à
<vubuntor978> dùng phím tắt nó chỉ xịch được 1 mức (tầm 80%). không tài nào cho xuống khoảng 50% được
<CosmosCrab> hmm, nghe như có vẻ rất nhiều vấn đề với bios
<CosmosCrab> máy bạn mới mua?
<vubuntor978> máy mình mới mua được vài ngày. hic, chưa chỉnh sửa gì bios cả
<CosmosCrab> ý là bios mới nên máy có nhiều vấn đề
<CosmosCrab> có lẽ bạn nên dùng windows đã
 * _Tux_ dell Vostro 3550
<_Tux_> có nóng
<_Tux_> nhưng ếu đến mức
<_Tux_> nó thổi phù phù
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> Vostro 3560 dùng Ubuntu mặc đinh mà ta
<vubuntor978> đúng là 3560 mặc định ubuntu, nhưng mới mua về em format cả và phân vùng cài ubuntu 13.04 song song win 8 :D
<_Tux_> thế thì khó mà có chuyện kia được
<_Tux_> brightness thì có thể
<vubuntor978> máy chạy cả 2 hệ điều hành đều mát, nhưng bên ubuntu thì có một số thứ hơi kỳ quặc tí :(
<CosmosCrab> mặc định nó dùng bản ubuntu mấy
<_Tux_> chứ chuyện quạt gió vù vù
<_Tux_> thì không đến mức như bạn tưởng
<vubuntor978> máy chạy rất mát nhưng quạt gió thổi rất mạnh(không hề nóng chỗ nó thổi ra)
<_Tux_> thì kệ nó
<_Tux_> lolz
 * _Tux_ quạt thổi bé
<_Tux_> và nóng vkl
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> 70 độ nè
<vubuntor978> màn hình thì không thể giảm được độ sáng, em chỉnh bằng phím tắt cũng như kéo chuột chỗ settings :(
<vubuntor978> 70 độ thì bác làm thêm cái tẻn nhiệt cho em nó sướng :D
 * _Tux_ nhà hem có điều kiện
<vubuntor978> @,@
<vubuntor978> cái vụ chỉnh độ sáng màn hình có bác nào giúp em được không ạ :(
<_Tux_> echo "10" > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness
<_Tux_> đó
<_Tux_> thay số 10 bằng số từ 1->15
<_Tux_> thay acpi_video1 bằng acpi_video0
<_Tux_> hoặc intel_backlight
<_Tux_> tùy
<vubuntor978> là cái gì vậy bác? độ sáng từ 1-15 à :D
<vubuntor978> bash: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: Permission denied
<RottenCrab> sudo !!
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-10
<vubuntor389> các bác giới thiệu cho em 1 cuốn học lập trình shell trên linux với :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor389: Advanced Bash Shell Guide
<_Tux_> `g abs tldp
<SupyCrab> _Tux_: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide: <http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/>; Tests: <http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/tests.html>; Testing and Branching: <http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/testbranch.html>; Introduction: <http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/part1.html>; Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide - The Linux Documentation Project: <http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/abs-guide.html>; Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide - The Linux (1 more message)
<vubuntor821> mọi người cho em hỏi sau khi cài đặt xfce lên ubuntu server 8.04 Thực hiện các hướng dẫn cài gõ tiếng việt trên ubuntu nhưng mãi không được , Mặc dù đã hiển thị tiếng việt trên giao diện ! Ai có thể giúp em cài không ạ ?
<vubuntor821> mọi người cho em hỏi sau khi cài đặt xfce lên ubuntu server 8.04 Thực hiện các hướng dẫn cài gõ tiếng việt trên ubuntu nhưng mãi không được , Mặc dù đã hiển thị tiếng việt trên giao diện ! Ai có thể giúp em cài không ạ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor821: 8.04
<_Tux_> hết support từ đời nào rồi
<_Tux_> mà server
<_Tux_> thì cài bộ gõ Tiếng Việt để làm cái gì cơ chứ
<vubuntor821> hmm thì cái chương trình zimbra em cài ở trên ấy !! Bắt viết luật spam bằng tiếng  việt Không viết được tiếng việt thì ko viết được luật ạ :))
<_Tux_> 01 - Dùng Ubuntu Desktop bản mới hơn mà làm
<_Tux_> 02 - Không viết luật ở chỗ khác rồi đưa lên server
<_Tux_> vubuntor821: đó
<_Tux_> còn thực tế, đếu ai cài server mà đi cài GUI làm gì, cả bộ gõ Tiếng Việt nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor821: làm trên VMWare
<_Tux_> thì cài mịa bản mới đi
<vubuntor821> em sử dụng spamassassin . mở 1 cổng webmin config bên ngoài window Nhưng khi save thì nó vẫn lỗi :)
<_Tux_> hay thay sách
<_Tux_> mà cứ đi cài 8.04 hở
<_Tux_> vubuntor821: lỗi gì?
<vubuntor821> lỗi chữ
<vubuntor821> ko hiển thị được cái chữ có dấu
<vubuntor821> nó ra cái 3#a2 gì gì đó
<vubuntor821> thay vì cái chữ có dấu
<_Tux_> thế thì chắc gì đã do bộ gõ ;)
<_Tux_> do nó parser thì sao
<vubuntor821> em cài theo mấy hướng dẫn trên diễn đàn
<vubuntor821> thì nó đều không hiện biểu tượng gì car
<vubuntor821>  !!
<_Tux_> vubuntor821: mà không hiểu gì ?
<vubuntor821> dạ ?
<vubuntor821> ah
<vubuntor821> ko hiểu là vì sao
<vubuntor821> trên cái xfce
<vubuntor821> nó hiện ra toàn tiếng việt rồi
<vubuntor821> support lan
<vubuntor821> lang
<vubuntor821> cũng chọn tiếng việt
<vubuntor821> gõ
<vubuntor821> thi thoảng
<vubuntor821> ra được chữ ă â
<vubuntor821> nhưng dấu thì không được ạ
<vubuntor821> ấn 1 thì ra â 2 ra ă ....
 * _Tux_ bò đi
<vubuntor821> tiến đến đó rồi bỏ đi cũng .... hơi tiếc ~~
<_Tux_> vubuntor821: làm đồ án tốt nghiệp hả?
<vubuntor821> project thôi ạ :) Chưa đến tốt nghiệp
 * _Tux_ đếu được làm đồ án, GATO, đếu giúp nữa
<vubuntor821> em mới năm 3 =))
<vubuntor821>  @@! Smb help me !! :)~~
<_Tux_> vubuntor821: chắc cũng chưa dùng linux bao giờ ;)
<vubuntor821> năm nay mới dùng .... thế nên mới không biết gì a
<C4NoC> ko biết thì tập
<C4NoC> down sách về học
<C4NoC> chưa gì đã lên gào thét
<vubuntor821> cũng thực hiện các cách hướng dẫn mà chưa được rồi đấy chứ a
<C4NoC> .g linux for beginner
<C4NoC> bot chết hết rồi à
 * C4NoC đi theo bot
<_Tux_> vubuntor821: thực hiện máy móc
<_Tux_> nên nó thế
<_Tux_> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=spamassassin+utf+8&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<SupyCrab> Title: spamassassin utf 8 - Google Search (at encrypted.google.com)
<vubuntor470> cho em hỏi cách sử dụng wxdownloadfast trên ubuntu được không ạ?
<_Tux_> dùng DTA là đủ rồi
<_Tux_> cố cài mấy cái vớ vẩn để làm gì
<vubuntor470> :p tại e mới xài ubuntu nên chả biết cái nào hay cả
<vubuntor470> :(
<vubuntor470> mà e chủ yếu xài chrome, thế phần mềm nào hỗ trợ download và tự động bắt link trên chrome là tốt nhất ạ?
<_Tux_> Windows + IDM
<_Tux_> end
<vubuntor470> ubuntu cơ ==
<vubuntor175> alo
<vubuntor175> có ai ở đây không
<vubuntor175> có ai rành về ubuntu cho em hỏi tí
<_Tux_> không có ai cả
<_Tux_> và mình dùng Windows
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor708> Cho em hỏi là e update ubuntu 12.04 lên 13.10 bình thường! nhưng khi khởi động xong và chuột phải hoặc chọn menu thì trắng xóa
<vubuntor708> có ai có thể giúp em được không a
<_Tux_> vubuntor708: upgrade 2 lần cơ à
<_Tux_> kiên trì vãi
<vubuntor071> co ai khong a
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-11
<vubuntor844> b lo co ai ko?
<vubuntor844> cho hoi ty nao?
<VHNgoc> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor844> Minh muon thay doi cai avatar :D Maf sao ubuntu-vn cu bao sai dinh dang, file jpg ma cu bao la gif :D
<vubuntor482> cho e hoi co ai biet cach khac phuc Adobe Flash player setting ko a?
<vubuntor482> e bi dung hinh ko tat no dc
<TuxHopeless> vubuntor482: nhấn close là được mà
<vubuntor482> da tinh hinh la chuot e di chuyen dc, nhung e clik thi ko an thua
<vubuntor482> noi dung cua trang web van hoat dong dc
<vubuntor482> nhung cai khung do e tat ko dc
<TuxHopeless> vubuntor482: thôi
<TuxHopeless> đếu xài flash nữa
<TuxHopeless> là xong
 * TuxHopeless cũng hem xài flash, xài HTML5
<vubuntor482> oh
<vubuntor482> cam on huynh
<vubuntor073> em cài ibus kick gõ  chữ thì nó hiện bình thường nhưng khi gõ cac phím 12345678 nói chung là gõ số thì nó lại ra các chữ ăâêồ̉̃́ mong mọi người chỉ cách sửa giúp em
<vubuntor073> ai giúp em với em đang phải gõ bài hix
<vubuntor073> có ai giúp mình chỉnh cái ibus được không help
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-12
<vubuntor923> a lô
<vubuntor923> em mới tìm hiểu về mã nguồn mở
<vubuntor923> cá pác cho e hỏi câu hơi ngu tí là ở giao diện dòng lệnh mình có thể gọi các trương chình đồ họa kiểu như firefox hoặc trình xem phim không nhỉ
<Cua> dc
<vubuntor923> em đang ngâm cứu centos
<vubuntor923> nhưng sau khi cài xong firefox
<vubuntor923> thì không biết gọi lên kiểu gì
<vubuntor923> thấy hướng dẫn là ~/firefox/firefox
<Cua> firefox
<vubuntor923> nhưng đánh mãi ko được
<vubuntor923> ko lên
<Cua> nếu chỉ có dòng lệnh chay thì không lên
<vubuntor923> có nghĩa là trên máy phải cài cả giao diện đồ họa
<vubuntor923> thì nó mới lên hả
<Cua> uhm
<vubuntor923> ok cám ơn bạn nhé
<vubuntor923> có ai bị lỗi này không : gõ init 5  bị báo lỗi retrigger failed
 * _Tux_ chả biết gì về mã nguồn mở
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-05
<vubuntor315> chao moi nguoi, xin hoi co ai test ubuntu server 14.04 chua? minh dang test k vao dc web, ai biet giup minh voi
<vubuntor315> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<vubuntor315> da them dong "Require all granted" vao  /etc/apache2/sites-available/domaincom.conf
<vubuntor315> nhung van k vao dc web
<vubuntor946> xin chao cac ban, xin cho hoi cach tao user va phan quyen
<vubuntor946> hoac cho cai link thanks
<_Tux_> .g linux user group management permission
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lpic1-v3-104-5/
<_Tux_> vubuntor946: của bạn đấy
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-06
<vubuntor538> ai cho minh xin huong dan phan wuyen cho nhieu MOD va nhiu USER di. BOSS dang bat lam ma minh thi ga linux
<vubuntor538> ai biet cho minh link hoac huong dan. cam on cac ban chia se
<Stanley00> gà linux thì tốt nhất không nên làm với linux, xin sếp cho chuyển việc đi bạn à :(
<vubuntor538> xin giup di cac bac.
<vubuntor538> don gian lam vidu. Root la admin
<Stanley00> mình vừa giúp đấy thôi. và thật ra thì mình chẳng hiểu câu hỏi của bạn nữa :(
<vubuntor538> tao user va permission
<vubuntor538> ban co yahoo , skype, wechat, tango, hay bat cu IM nao k
<vubuntor538> alo cho le
<electr0n_> =))
<Stanley00> mình chỉ biết dùng irc thôi :((
<vubuntor538> phan wuyen
<vubuntor538> admin1 coi user1 den user 10
<vubuntor538> admin 2 coi user10 den user 20 va coi luon admin1 + user1 den user10
<vubuntor538> chi vay thoi
<vubuntor538> admin 1 co the rwx user1 den user10
<vubuntor538> moi user co the rwx
<Stanley00> *coi user* <= cái từ này nghĩa là gì thế?
<vubuntor538> nghia la co the wrx tat ca user
<vubuntor538> create del or what ever
<electr0n_> mền chả biết admin rwx user là cái gì
 * electr0n_ chui vào xó
<Stanley00> vãi cả *coi user*, cái bạn đang nói là quyền trên HOME của user à?
<vubuntor538> 9xac
<vubuntor538> coi nghia la co the quanli
<vubuntor538> xoa sua hoac upload gi do
<Stanley00> acl, <= dùng cái từ khóa này chắc là được
<vubuntor538> google ha ban?
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor538> minh doc nhiu cai roi tai k hieu
 * Stanley00 chỉ có thể giúp tới đó, chả biết gì thêm
<vubuntor538> ok vay cung dc roi cam on nhiu
<Stanley00> cơ mà tại sao lại có chữ upload nữa ta...
<vubuntor538> lien wang den ftp
<vubuntor538> acc unix xai chung ftp
<vubuntor538> fan wuyen tren linux
<vubuntor538> mobile 50k ai chi tao user va phan wuyen
<Stanley00> thế nãy giờ bạn làm gì?
<electr0n_> :3
<vubuntor538> tim roi k dc
<Stanley00> nãy mà giờ /me đọc là cũng làm được gần xong rồi :(
<vubuntor538> thay cung don gian ma sao k ai chi cho le
<vubuntor538> okie k ?
<Stanley00> thôi, nói thật, bỏ linux đi, bạn không hợp đâu
<vubuntor538> 50k k ai het ha
<vubuntor538> hehe
<vubuntor538> minh dau co thich linux
<vubuntor538> minh chi can lam dc vay thoi
<vubuntor538> don gian
<Stanley00> I know, đó là lý do ếu có ai support cho bạn đấy
<Stanley00> bỏ linux đi, pp
<vubuntor538> :))
<vubuntor538> support ?
<Stanley00> đừng có qua linux làm gì nó thế giới của bọn tui bị bẩn nha.
 * electr0n_ vừa nghĩ ra cách kiếm tiền mới
<vubuntor538> k ai ranh dau ma support
<electr0n_> support trả phí bằng thẻ cào
<electr0n_> :3
<vubuntor538> troi wang trong van de vay ha?
<vubuntor538> chia se la tat ca
<vubuntor538> minh can  giup
<vubuntor538> k ai giup
<vubuntor538> minh lay card ra
<vubuntor538> roi lai noi ban voi thieu
<vubuntor538> la sao?
<Stanley00> electr0n_: vụ này là có lâu lắm rồi, cơ mà phí được trả toàn ít ỏi, ếu bù được gì :))
<vubuntor538> nhin lai minh di
<vubuntor538> phi tra
<vubuntor538> muon nhiu
<vubuntor538> 100$ ha
<vubuntor538> ?
 * electr0n_ nhìn lại mình
<vubuntor538> vai wa vay?
 * electr0n_ chui vào xó
<vubuntor538> cai nay la giao luu
 * Stanley00 đi soi gương... cũng đẹp phết ta :))
<vubuntor538> neu nhu cam thay k giup dc
<vubuntor538> okie dau co gi dau
<vubuntor538> can gi ma nong vay?
<vubuntor538> vay mo cai support nay chi?
<vubuntor538> de moi nguoi vao roi di ra ha>?
<vubuntor538> dzui wa
<Stanley00> xin lỗi, chỗ này chưa có ai nóng, trừ bạn ra ...
<vubuntor538> con neu ma... cai gi cung len google vay dep cai nay la vua
<vubuntor538> cha co it gi cho xa hoi linux viet
<vubuntor538> chi toan kieu len mang doc
<vubuntor538> len mang tim
<vubuntor538> tim dc
<Stanley00> đúng là người không hợp với linux
<vubuntor538> doc hiu
<vubuntor538> can gi cai nay?
<vubuntor538> ???
<vubuntor538> minh noi co gi sai
<vubuntor538> may ban bo wa
<vubuntor538> nhung ma minh thang thang noi thiet thoi
<Stanley00> thế bạn nghĩ chỗ này là gì? nơi sẽ phải trả lời bất kỳ câu hỏi nào liên quan tới linux à?
<vubuntor538> vay cho nay la gi?
<vubuntor538> Ho tro truoc tuyen?
<vubuntor538> la gi?
<vubuntor538> k hieu cho lam
<vubuntor538> :))
<vubuntor538> hai wa
<electr0n_> cho hỏi nhỏ vubuntor538 nhiêu tuổi rồi
<electr0n_> :|
<vubuntor538> minh moi co 30 ah ban
<vubuntor538> chac suy nghi con nho
<vubuntor538> thong cam nha
<Stanley00> hỗ trợ trực tuyến theo kiểu nguồn mở... mà anh thì chắc không hiểu nó đâu :D
<vubuntor538> may ban o day toan hoc rong hieu nhiu
<vubuntor538> nen minh chiu
<vubuntor538> uh minh cung k hieu nhiu ve no
<vubuntor538> nen thay ho tro truc tuyen
<vubuntor538> dinh vao hoi
<vubuntor538> co ai tot giup gium
<vubuntor538> chu dau biet nhu vay
<vubuntor538> neu ng ta biet can gi vao hoi
<vubuntor538> ?
<vubuntor538> :D
<vubuntor538> thoi may ban pro o lai choi dzui dze
<Stanley00> xin lỗi, nhưng /me đã support rồi đấy thôi. cơ mà nó không support đúng như những gì anh nghĩ.
<vubuntor538> minh di tim trang viet giup do xiu ve linux
<vubuntor538> minh da cam on ban roi ma
<vubuntor538> :D
<vubuntor538> chuc vui nha. ca nha`
 * electr0n_ di hoc cach set perm
 * electr0n_ khong biet set perm la gi :|
<vubuntor538> biet chu, nhung minh hoi la nang cao
<vubuntor538> k fai hoi theo kieu 2 users 2 group
<vubuntor538> 1 admin, 10 mod, 1000 users va fan wuyen khac nhau
<vubuntor538> y la vay do
<vubuntor538> chu neu 2 mod 2 user de ma
<vubuntor538> anyway thanks nha
<vubuntor538> thoi out luon
<Stanley00> haiz... nản vãi... /me chỉ biết mỗi từ khóa acl mà search một tí là làm được rồi...
<Stanley00> đúng là không phù hợp với linux
<vubuntor705> may anh giup em ti voi
<vubuntor705> em khong the cai ubuntu cho netbook duoc
<vubuntor705> em dung netbook asus eee pc x101ch
<vubuntor705> chip atom N2600 Ram3 2Gb Hdd 320gb ma sao ko cai duoc a
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-07
<vubuntor253> Minh co cau hoi, lam sao de go tieng viet tren ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor253> Pro nao giup minh voi nhe
<Dynamo> bạn cài ibus-unikey nhé, hướng dẫn có trên google cả rồi
<n0bawk> wiki của ubuntu-vn tèo
<n0bawk> thật là đáng buồn >:3
<n0bawk> !ibus-unikey
<n0bawk> !ibus
<n0bawk> ubot2 tèo?
<_Tux_> yup
<vubuntor253> ok, thank các bác
<vubuntor253> em làm đc rồi
<vubuntor253> em muốn cài flash nhưng tải về là file tar.gz
<vubuntor253> giờ phải làm sao bây giờ các pro nhỉ?
<chungbd> n0bawk: wiki vẫn vào được mà anh
<n0bawk> chungbd: ờ, vừa check lại thấy sốgn lại rồi
<hieuykhoa> hello ba con
<hieuykhoa> lau lam moi vao day
<hieuykhoa> khong co sn nao chat chit a
<Dynamo> hieuykhoa: có chứ a :v
<hieuykhoa> ec
<hieuykhoa> the ma tuong khong co a
<hieuykhoa> co anh em nao dota 2 khong
<Dynamo> sang bên vnluser thì may ra có ng chat, chứ bên này mấy ai
<hieuykhoa> :v
<Dynamo> móa, máy em ếu play đc luôn, FPS thấp thảm hại :3
<hieuykhoa> choi dota thi sang win chu ai choi ben ubuntu
<hieuykhoa> bug loan len
<hieuykhoa> moi lan update la 1 lan de ra ca dong bug ben linux ma
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-08
<vubuntor505> các bác cho em hỏi là thanh cuộn chuột bị ngược thì sửa như nào vâyj
<vubuntor505> alo
<vubuntor505> nghich trong ubuntu thanh cuộn trượt xuống thì trang web đi lên và trượt lên thì trang web đi xuống . các bác cho em xin cách sửa với
<vubuntor335> nghich trong ubuntu thanh cuộn trượt xuống thì trang web đi lên và trượt lên thì trang web đi xuống . các bác cho em xin cách sửa với
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-09
<vubuntor843> có ai giúp tôi được không
<vubuntor843> tôi có file Libreoffice khi gõ tiếng việt dấu rất tốt
<vubuntor843> nhưng khi close file sau đó mở lại thì các dấu như dấu ngã, dấu nặng bị đặt lại linh tinh lên
<vubuntor843> ???????
<vubuntor843> ??????
<vubuntor843> ??????
<vubuntor843> sao không có ai giúp nhỉ
<vubuntor843> sao không có ai giúp
<vubuntor843> sao không có ai giúp
<vubuntor843> sao không có ai giúp
<vubuntor843> sao không có ai giúp
<vubuntor843> nhưng khi close file sau đó mở lại thì các dấu như dấu ngã, dấu nặng bị đặt lại linh tinh lên
<n0bawk> vubuntor843: co' nguoi` se~ giup' nhung phai? kien nhan~ cho`
<n0bawk> vubuntor843: ban. save file voi' dinh. dang. nao`? font gi`?
<vubuntor843> .doc
<vubuntor843> mình lưu đuôi .odc
<vubuntor843> mình lưu đuôi .doc
<vubuntor969> pro cho hỏi cài thư viện ia32-libs cho hệ thống 64 bit thì làm như thế nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor969: không cần cài
<_Tux_> cứ cài ầm ầm bản 32bit vào
<_Tux_> rồi sudo apt-get install -f
<_Tux_> nó tự cài lib của 32bit
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-10
<vubuntor793> có ai biết cách xử lý cpu báo 100% không. Mình dùng ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor793> có ai biết cách xử lý cpu báo 100% không. Mình dùng ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor793> có ai biết cách xử lý cpu báo 100% không. Mình dùng ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor793> có ai biết cách xử lý cpu báo 100% không. Mình dùng ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor793> có ai biết cách xử lý cpu báo 100% không. Mình dùng ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor793> có ai biết cách xử lý cpu báo 100% không. Mình dùng ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor793> có ai biết cách xử lý cpu báo 100% không. Mình dùng ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor007> a nào cho e hỏi sao e cài ubuntu 14.04 không bắt được wifi thế , các dòng ở phần network bi ẩn hết, để wifi sang on nó tự set về off
<_Tux_> vubuntor007: card wireless là gì/
<vubuntor007> Atheros AR9485WB-EG
<_Tux_> .g atheros ar9485 ubuntu problem
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983003
<vubuntor007> thanks các anh để e đọc xem sao :D
<vubuntor007> http://www.emmolution.org/?p=253
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu 12.04 and ath9k « ] - www.emmolution.org
<vubuntor007> a giúp e chỗ add file được không , em mới vọc nên chưa biết nhiều
<_Tux_> vubuntor007: mặc định giờ nó xài ath9k hết rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor007: mà bạn dùng ubuntu 12.04 hay 14.04
<vubuntor007> 14.04 a
<_Tux_> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=+AR9485+ubuntu+14.04&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<SuperLuserv2> [ +AR9485+ubuntu+14.04 - Google Search ] - encrypted.google.com
<_Tux_> vubuntor007: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221294
<SuperLuserv2> [ AR9485 with ath9k driver not working in Ubuntu 14.04 ] - ubuntuforums.org
<_Tux_> I may not be able to post quick replies, but for now, seeing that "phy0 : hard blocked" state for the second time, could you please try "wapf=1" parameter as suggested in this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181558 ?
<SuperLuserv2> [ [SOLVED] Fix : Asus WiFi Disabled (Hard-blocked), Fn+F2 won't work ] - ubuntuforums.org
<_Tux_> I didn't suggest it earlier since some of your previous outputs showed different block states. But now I think it is worth a try. If it doesn't help, please post a fresh report with the above workaround applied, and we'll look deeper into it if required (no promises though, since my weekdays are really busy these days).
<_Tux_> vubuntor007: it work
<vubuntor007> thanks anh để e đọc thử xem sao
<vubuntor007> mới vô ubuntu mà đã gặp 1 loạt lỗi :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor007: thế nên
<_Tux_> mình toàn khuyên mọi người dùng Windows cho nó lành
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> đỡ mất công mình support
<vubuntor007> làm đến bước 4 là oke r :D
<vubuntor144> lenh nao de chat tren irssi ha moi nguoi
<todo1991>  
<SuperLuserv2> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 194, in track_modes)
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-04
<vubuntor576> ai có tài liệu dạng báo cáo hệ điều hành ubuntu cho em xin tham khảo lắm
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor576: em chịu khó tự làm đi
<MrTuxHdb> không các anh ở đây sau kì nghỉ mệt lại mắng :v
<vubuntor410> chào anh chị
<vubuntor410> em  newbie
<vubuntor410> mới cài ubuntu mà wifi nó không nhận ?
<vubuntor410> giúp em
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-06
<vubuntor591> ai giúp mình cài ubuntu song song với win với
<MrTuxHdb> nhét USB vào xong cài
<MrTuxHdb> có gì đâu
 * MrTuxHdb thấy cài ubuntu giờ dễ vãi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor591: thế gặp rắc rối ở đoạn nào?
<vubuntor424> èo
<vubuntor424> không hiểu sao ubuntu-vn.org gần như không có bài mới nào từ 2015?
<vubuntor424> ask.ubuntu-vn.org cũng died?
<vubuntor424> chuyện gì xảy ra nhỉ?
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: ping
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00, quit rồi còn gì
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: ờ, my bad :(
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-08
<vubuntor802> dien dan nay gio vang ve qua, tu nam nao toi gio chang thay ai post bai gi moi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-09
<vubuntor772> không cài được driver ati tren ubuntu 15.04,
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-10
<vubuntor234> help
<vubuntor234> em mới chuyển qua ubuntu 14 chiều nay từ win 7
<vubuntor234> và vấn đề là driver sound của em ko nhận :(
<MrTuxHdb> thế em đã chuyển lại dùng win7 chưa :D
<vubuntor234> vì quyết tâm chuyển sang linux nên del drive win rồi
<MrTuxHdb> cài lại được mà. Không vất vả lắm đâu
<vubuntor234> 1 vấn đề nữa
<vubuntor234> em down dc driver máy in canon 2900 về
<MrTuxHdb> anh bảo rồi
<MrTuxHdb> cài lại windows 7 đi
<vubuntor234> nhưng thử các kiểu install trên mạng chỉ đêuf không được :(
<MrTuxHdb> chứ hết sound hết printer
<MrTuxHdb> thì ubuntu không chạy được đâu mà cố
<vubuntor234> kênh này là để support mà khi hỏi thì chỉ về win 7 thì mở ra nhằm mục đích gì ?
<vubuntor234> làm theo hướng dẫn ko ăn thua thì mới hỏi
<vubuntor234> hỏi thì bảo về win 7 đi
<vubuntor234> vì thế nên ubuntu vẫn lẹt đẹt ở cái thị phần
<MrTuxHdb> ơ bảo thật mà bạn này đếu nghe =))
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-09
<goans> xin chào
<goans> có ai đang online không vậy ?
<Stanley00> !hi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-10
<vubuntor863> co ai cho hỏi ti
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-11
<vubuntor713> bua nay khong con ai dung ubuntu nua sao
<vubuntor713> dien dan nay vang hoe vang ngat
<PoisonedCrab> nhiều?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor713: đầy người
<MrTuxHdb> còn diễn đàn đống cửa rồi
<MrTuxHdb> cho nó khỏi rác
<vubuntor713> cho mình hỏi là muốn lập trình mấy cái ứng dụng ios có làm đc trên ubuntu 16.04 này ko?
<vubuntor713> :)
<PoisonedCrab> không
<PoisonedCrab> Apple không muốn thế
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor713: code thì được
<MrTuxHdb> mà build thì không được
<MrTuxHdb> nếu có CI thì build được
<MrTuxHdb> rồi ném vào iOS test
<stk> vubuntor713: code iOS thì chỉ có thể dùng OS X
<stk> MrTuxHdb: code thì, cái điện thoại Nokia S60 cũng "có thể dùng để code đc" vậy
<stk> :V
<MrTuxHdb> stk: Swift toolkit có cho Ubuntu em nhá
<MrTuxHdb> offical từ Apple
<vubuntor378> hi mọi người
<vubuntor378> đang học lập trình mà không biết cái ubuntu này có ngôn ngữ nào chạy mượt ko?
<vubuntor378> có lập trình androi hay ios ngay trên ubuntu ko mọi người?
<PoisonedCrab> android được
<vubuntor378> nghe nói Swift hỗ trợ ubuntu mà chưa biết đưa vào thế nào?
<PoisonedCrab> nói chung
<PoisonedCrab> đồ của Apple
<PoisonedCrab> thì cứ dùng Mac OS X mà code
<vubuntor378> vậy mình phải đầu tư ngay em macbook pro mới đc
<vubuntor378> nghiên cứu cho vui
<vubuntor378> Mọi người thường làm việc gì cảm thấy hiệu quả với ubuntu vây?
<PoisonedCrab> duyệt web, chát chít
<vubuntor378> uh mỗi vào mạng là dễ chịu
<Stanley00> vubuntor378: xài linux chán bỏ xừ ra... không nên dính vào làm gì :3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor378: hiệu quả max
<MrTuxHdb> không game
<MrTuxHdb> lỗi liên tục nên phải fix
<MrTuxHdb> tăng skill
<MrTuxHdb> nhanh bị đuổi việc
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<stk> vubuntor378: mọi thứ, trừ nghệ thuật, in ấn, gaming, và code cho Windows/OSX
<stk> còn lại Linux làm gì chả đc
<vubuntor378> dùng ubuntu hack pass wifi ngon ko cả nhà?
<PoisonedCrab> không
<MrTuxHdb> cái này éo liên quan
<MrTuxHdb> giờ có hack bằng răng
<vubuntor378> vậy thôi ko cài ubuntu nữa, dành dụm tiền mua con mac os
<PoisonedCrab> uhm
<MrTuxHdb> về kẹp vào ass cho phê
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor378> mac os coi phim Nhật chắc nét căng nhỉ
<PoisonedCrab> chắc thế, tùy màn hình
<stk> thế vubuntor378 muốn hỏi cái gì ko?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-13
<vubuntor661> hello!
<Stanley00> hi!
<vubuntor661> ok
<vubuntor661> please wait
<vubuntor661> how to launch android studio after install
<vubuntor661> pleasr
<PoisonedCrab> cài từ Ubuntu app store?
<vubuntor661> minh cai xong het roi nhung chay len ko dc
<vubuntor661> :)
<PoisonedCrab> bạn cài như thế nào?
<vubuntor661> cai trong terminal
<vubuntor661> cai java 8 sau do cai android studio
<PoisonedCrab> cài android studio trong terminal?
<vubuntor661> minh vao chay file studio.sh
<vubuntor661> nhung no ko chay ma ra mot file text loi
<PoisonedCrab> bạn chuột phải vào file ấy
<PoisonedCrab> properties -> permissions -> allow executing file as program
<vubuntor661> minh cai nhu nay ne: $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:paolorotolo/android-studio $ sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get install android-studio
<PoisonedCrab> thế thì bạn gõ luôn trong terminal
<PoisonedCrab> studio.sh
<vubuntor661> ko duoc ban ak.
<vubuntor661> team view giup minh dc ko
<PoisonedCrab> không, mình không dùng teamview
 * PoisonedCrab toàn tải android studio từ trên trang của android về dùng
<vubuntor661> minh tai ve chay cung xuat hien loi do..
<vubuntor661> biet lm ntn
<PoisonedCrab> lỗi đâu
<PoisonedCrab> bạn cd vào thư mục đó
<PoisonedCrab> ví dụ cd android-studio/bin
<PoisonedCrab> gox
<PoisonedCrab> gõ
<PoisonedCrab> ./studio.sh
<PoisonedCrab> là nó chạy ma
<vubuntor661> chay file studio.sh la no ra file vs noi dung nay
<vubuntor661> #!/bin/sh # # --------------------------------------------------------------------- # Android Studio startup script. # --------------------------------------------------------------------- #  message() {   TITLE="Cannot start Android Studio"   if [ -n `which zenity` ]; then     zenity --error --title="$TITLE" --text="$1"   elif [ -n `which kdialog` ]; then     kdialog --error --title "$TITLE" "$1"   elif [ -n `which xmessage` 
<PoisonedCrab> ./studio.sh
<PoisonedCrab> bạn cứ gõ thế
<vubuntor661> no bao no such file ban ak
<PoisonedCrab> bạn cd vào thư mục kia đã
<vubuntor661> ak vang
<vubuntor661> hi. thank ban
<vubuntor661> <3
<vubuntor661> <3
<vubuntor661> <3
<PoisonedCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor661> chao ban
<PoisonedCrab> bạn đang học lập trình trên android à?
<vubuntor661> vang ak
<PoisonedCrab> okay
<vubuntor661> minh dang tim hieu
<vubuntor661> ma nghe ns chay tren ubuntu nhe hon nen minh cai qua day
<Stanley00> vubuntor661: dpkg -L android-studio | grep '/bin/' rồi đưa kết quả lên đây xem bạn
<Stanley00> ơ mà khoan, nếu chỉ tại "<vubuntor661> ma nghe ns chay tren ubuntu nhe hon nen minh cai qua day" mà bạn qua Ubuntu thì thôi khỏi đi, chạy trên windows cũng vậy à, khuyên thật tình đấy
<vubuntor661> :(
<PoisonedCrab> thôi, học Ubuntu cũng được
<vubuntor661> hihi.. hoc nhieu thu cho biet vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor661: dpkg -L android-studio | grep '/bin/' <= có kết quả chưa bạn?
<vubuntor661> thoi chao ban. chuc ban mot ngay tot lanh
<PoisonedCrab> okay
<Stanley00> ...
<Stanley00> PoisonedCrab: chuyện gì xảy ra vậy? tự nhiên out luôn là sao?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-14
<vubuntor949> cho  em hoi may cau hinh saao thi cai duoc a
<vubuntor949> anh chị ơi cho em hỏi em muốn cài hệ điều hành ubuntu thì máy yêu cầu cấu hình sai ạ
<MrTuxHdb> máy nào giờ cũng chạy được hết
<MrTuxHdb> cứ phi tới đi em
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-15
<vubuntor458> chào mọi người
<vubuntor458> t đang dùng song song hđh win 7 và ubuntu 15.10
<vubuntor458> bh t muốn cài lại win thì có cần phải chuẩn bị gì trước k ạ
<vubuntor458> t dùng u cũng đã khá lâu rồi nhưng k sâu, cũng cài lại win 1 lần rồi sau vọc mãi mới vào đc cả 2, giờ thì quên hết, mà search thì mãi k ra
<vubuntor458> nên đành nhờ ở đây, mong mng giúp đỡ ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2017-05-11
<FakeCrab> uown
 * FakeCrab (:з」∠)_
#ubuntu-vn 2017-05-14
<Linux> MMm...
<giang> có ai có kinh nghiệm code python k ?
